#ubuntu-website 2008-09-15
<qense> hello
<newz2000> hi qense
<newz2000> mdke: I didn't fix anything
<Erik_J> newz2000, are you there?
<newz2000> hi Erik_J, yes, I'm here
<Erik_J> I have some questions: why does the page provide an option to buy ubuntu?
<Erik_J> ehh the download page
<newz2000> Because some people have a problem downloading it
<newz2000> and buying it is quicker
<knome> eh, might be
<knome> not is :)
<Erik_J> then Requesting a free cd?
<newz2000> well, requesting a free cd takes 10 weeks
<newz2000> if you're in a country with poor bandwidth that might be the same time to download it
<newz2000> but if you find a local vendor in your country who sells it you could have it the same day
<Erik_J> when someone is using Shipit, he needs a launchpad account. What are the exact reasons for that?
<newz2000> Well, I can't answer with 100% certainty, but here's how I understand it:
<newz2000> Launchpad is kind of our "user database" and it allows us to do all of our authentication and user related tasks in one place
<newz2000> So instead of creating a 2nd user database for shipit we just use launchpad
<newz2000> but you may want to ask in #launchpad to get the full answer (they manage shipit)
<Erik_J> hmm oke thank you
<newz2000> no prob
<Erik_J> I made a simple new prototype, but I'm not happy with it. Anyway you can see it here: http://xept.nl/dump/download.html
<Erik_J> it's missing the buy ubuntu option, there is no option to add the intrepid version, I think peaple should be more educated about wubi,
<newz2000> Erik_J: I think it's a great idea
<newz2000> I wonder if there should be a "help me decide" option that shows a summary of each version, or maybe a table listing a feature matrix with a column for server and a column for desktop
<Erik_J> The user should be able to learn about each versions very fast. I'm not sure what the best way is to do that
<Erik_J> a feature matrix might be a solution
<newz2000> Maybe the server image could show a small screen shot of a console interface to contrast it with the laptop's gui desktop
<newz2000> that should scare just about everyone away from downloading server
<newz2000> (which probably isn't a good idea either)
<Erik_J> well people who are uncertain should download the desktop version
<newz2000> true, so maybe a better solution would be to add visual emphasis to the desktop version, maybe making the icon and download buttons larger
<newz2000> it's an interesting challenge
<Erik_J> this prototype is not perfect aligned but the server and desktop block gets the same amount of space. We were thinking to give Desktop 2/3 and server 1/3 of the space
<Erik_J> of the width
<Erik_J> something like that
<newz2000> that would be interesting to see
<newz2000> * see tested
<Erik_J> wednesday we are going to test. We give the user the english google page (with ubuntu.com as first result) and ask them to download ubuntu and find out if they like it
<newz2000> I can't wait to hear how it goes. :-)
<Erik_J> I've spoken to a friend of my and he just finished hes marketing study. He told me that an important thing about promoting is to communicate the unique selling points of a product
<Erik_J> One selling point of ubuntu is "Virus and spyware free" and compiz
<Erik_J> I think thet should be added to the feature page
<newz2000> good suggestion
<Erik_J> almost everybody likes compiz and the visual effects.
<Erik_J> It is possible to add a flash video on ubuntu.com. Flash is closed etc.. that's probable a problem
<Erik_J> That might be a problem << better :P
<newz2000> yeah, we have a policy against flash on the main website
<newz2000> so no flash until Gnash is strong enough to deal with it
<Erik_J> I think people get more attracted when they see a video. So providing a video in theora/mpeg is possible?
<newz2000> possibly
<Erik_J> be right back
<newz2000> ok
<thorwil> Erik_J: it's not easy to offer a video everyone can watch easily. the usual "solution" is flash for a reason ;)
<newz2000> well, our feature tour will use javascript animation effects which should make it accessible to just about everyone
<newz2000> and provide a nice shiny interface that will probably be better than many flash videos
<Erik_J> and provide the same user exprience as flash? As far as I know that is only possible with the new HTML5 video element
<newz2000> it won't be the same user experience
<Erik_J> I hate flash and silverlight, it's all closed
<newz2000> but even in different flash moveis there really is no consistent experience. Nearly every one is diff.
<Erik_J> html5, svg, css and javascript are the right solutions
 * newz2000 waits for svg to be universally supported
<Erik_J> won't happen. MS want to push their silverlight garbage
<Erik_J> so they won't implement svg
<newz2000> yeah, too bad
<knome> anybody can suggest ~cheap headset for linux?
<newz2000> knome: this may not be the proper channel for that
<knome> i know
<knome> but i'm in a panic
<knome> and thought somebody might just know
<Erik_J> knome, you connect your headset to your soundcard. So every headset should work
<knome> Erik_J, seems that my sisters one doesn't
<Erik_J> strange'
<knome> they're *really* cheapo
<knome> like 4 eur
<Erik_J> where do you life in europa?
<knome> finland
<Erik_J> brr cold..
<knome> hah
<Erik_J> :P
<Erik_J> Hi qense, I read that it's not going so well with your wanted page.
<qense> It's a lack of interested people :)
<qense> I do advance slowly.
<qense> The only thing that really bugs me is that people promised to do things, but never showed up again.
<Erik_J> sounds familier
<newz2000> qense: don't let it frustrate you... be thankful for the little help and feedback you do get. Otherwise you'll get bitter.
<qense> Yeah, tacone already explained to me that you should expect to much responsed at the start of a project.
<qense> I don't really mind that
<nand> qense: okay, finally decided to give a try for UDS sponsorship. I'll discuss your idea there
<qense> that would be great!
<qense> I'm curious what will come out of the discussion
<nand> like some of the discussions, I guess a "let's do it" but little actually happening
<nand> but this will at least make the idea more well known
<qense> yeah
<newz2000> nand, qense: have you talked to the launchpad people about this idea? It seems like the two would logically mesh.
<qense> I considered that, but in the end I thought it would be better to create something Ubuntu specific to allow teams that have nothing to do with LP to post tasks too
<qense> I also don't really know how well LP recieves suggestions this big
<nand> newz2000: not yet. In fact, I don't know much people there. Problems are, there is quite a few constraints
<qense> It would also mean I can't help anymore since I'm not familiar with Python. ;)
<nand> e.g. the closed source part of the thing
<newz2000> yeah, both good points
<newz2000> maybe they'd hire you to add the feature. :-)
 * nand is already fighting to get a simple openID LP plugin for drupal...
<newz2000> nand: it's in testing
<nand> finally?
<newz2000> I've got the code
<qense> yay!
<newz2000> though I'm a bit bogged down at the moment
<nand> it's been like one year almost... finally!
<newz2000> I've been using it for months
<newz2000> but it's finally ready to go into a public place
<newz2000> I think the fridge will be the first
<newz2000> it has group membership integration so you can give users a drupal rule based on their group membership
<nand> cool! Hopefully it will hit the brainstorm second update in octover/november
<nand> that, will be useful for the moderators group
<qense> I'm really curious to that module
<newz2000> nand: the person you need to talk to is Joey Rinchen, aka rinchen
<newz2000> He'd probably let you test it
<newz2000> it's been approved for release as an open source project once it finishes quality control and security testing
<nand> thanks for the tip
<nand> newz2000: when do you expect that?
<newz2000> I can only guess, but I'd say shortly after Intrepid releases
<newz2000> though I know he's eager for more testers and a bit frustrated that I'm busy
<nand> cool, I'll volunteer
<knome> what are you talking about?
<newz2000> nand: do you work closely with heno? (Henrik)
<newz2000> knome: a plugin for drupal that allows it to authetnicate against launchpad
<knome> a-ha
<nand> newz2000: since brainstorm launched, we do not communicate much
<nand> Brainstorm started as a QA project, but is no really QA anymore ;)
<newz2000> nand: you may want to include him in your communication to make it sound more official. it might improve your chances.
<newz2000> Joey is joey.rinchen@canonical.com
<nand> testing right now on irc
<nand> :)
<nand> okay, seems we will get LP openid for devel.ideatorrent.org :)
<newz2000> oh, cool
<nand> he will get there a lot of testing :)
<newz2000> that's just what he wants
<nand> coming back to Wanted, my opinion is that this is the next logical step after Brainstorm : after gathering and assessing ideas, something is needed to make people meet and start working
<nand> would be nice if I could at least make some people interested to work on this...
<nand> hopefully
 * nand has now unfortunately started working, and does not have as much time as he would like too :(
<qense> oops, disconncted
<newz2000> wow, that was a fast reconnect
<qense> :)
<qense> I think that Wanted working together with Brainstorm would be really nice
<qense> anyway, this disconnection reminds me of the time, I have to go now!
<qense> see you!
<newz2000> see you
<nand> seeya
<newz2000> I'm so tired of testing openid modules and finding they don't work with launchpad properly because it uses openid 2
<nand> openid got a version 2?
<newz2000> yeah, it's got a couple realy nice features, like being able to grab some additional user info
<newz2000> and not needing to know your funny looking openid url
<nand> cool
 * nand wonders how he will handle the migration from drupal to openid ...
<newz2000> there is a person inside canonical who has dealt with this a bit...
 * newz2000 tries to remember who it is...
<newz2000> Stuart Metcalfe
<newz2000> we hired him to develop it as a contractor and later he joined the company full time
<newz2000> (he's the author of the drupal module)
<newz2000> he knows the guts of drupal well
<nand> he has done a migration from drupal to openid? cool!
<newz2000> well, I don't know how large a scale
<nand> eh, you know a lot of interesting people :)
<newz2000> www.linkedin.com/in/newz2000
<nand> do you have by any chance his mail and/or irc nick?
 * newz2000 looks
<newz2000> It's funny, I bought a book on web services recently and couldn't put it down
<newz2000> after I finished it I realized the author works with me at Canonical
<nand> eheh
<newz2000> I don't know his nick on freenode, he says it's "stuart" on his bio page in our directory but he's not online.
<newz2000> but his email is stuart.metcalfe@canonical.com
<newz2000> I don't know if he can or will help you with this, but he's the only one I know to ask
<nand> ok, I'll give a try and see, thanks a lot
<mdke> newz2000: hmm - weird. Anyway, that's the biggest bug fixed :) I think we can use the wiki theme by default now
<newz2000> ah, cool
<mdke> newz2000: did you see my suggestion on the list about implementing the offline startpage directly in firefox?
<newz2000> yes, I think it's the right thing to do
<newz2000> I'm not sure how quickly that can be done
<mdke> newz2000: I'm going to talk to asac about it. In theory, a very small customisation would be required, unless we want to do something flashy with ubuntu colours and such
<newz2000> ok, cool
<mdke> newz2000: so, asac was able to point me towards http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/dom/locales/en-US/chrome/netError.dtd as the source for the page load error message; he seems to think it is doable to implement an offline startpage based on that which would be translatable. but he seemed a bit unwilling to say whether that could be implemented in time for intrepid without further details of what we'd envisage the page would look like
<newz2000> mdke: so there's no page, just a specification on how to create one?
<newz2000> Is there a way to link from a page in firefox (like this offline page) to the documentation in the help menu?
<mdke> newz2000: I would have thought so yeah. We could just customise one of those messages or add a new one
<newz2000> I was envisioning a helpful message that says, "you're not connected to the Internet" maybe with a graphic, and a link to instructions on how to get connected.
<mdke> yeah. I suspect that a link wouldn't be difficult to add
<mdke> i guess the next step would be some kind of mockup
<newz2000> so maybe just instructions, "Click System -> Help -> etc..."
<mdke> well, "Click here for instructions on connecting to the internet" would be better
<newz2000> yeah
<mdke> i'm sure that would be easy
<newz2000> what would the url look like?
<mdke> i don't know, it would be a launcher, I guess
<Volans> newz2000: try to open a non existent url
<Volans> you get a Address not found error message of Firefox
<Volans> graphically I think that this will be similar
<newz2000> no, I use opendns so I get their message
<newz2000> but I know what you mean, that's what I was thinking too
<mdke> click "Work Offline" then try and open any page
<Volans> yeah!
<mdke> that's the sort of message
<newz2000> I'm not familiar with the concept of a launcher in firefox, how does that work?
<Volans> I don't know if firefox handle yelp link, but surely this can be done
<mdke> newz2000: I don't know if it does, I was assuming :)
<Volans> see in Edit -> preferences
<Volans> applications tab
<Volans> I have added one that when clicking on RSS link import it on my feed agregator
<Volans> so is simple, I don't know how is simple to do this by default
<Volans> mdke: what is the URI of the Internet & Networking page for yelp?
<Volans> the one to use with `yelp file` command
<mdke> probably "ghelp:internet#connect" is the most appropriate
<Volans> I think is better "ghelp:internet" that have the complete menu
<Volans> newz2000: I think just add an entry in the about:config will be enough
<newz2000> Volans: I think mdke is talking to asac in #ubuntu-mozillateam about it
<Volans> yeah, I'm already there
<Volans> open your about:config
<Volans> and search for yelp
<Volans> firefox already handle yelp link as I see
<newz2000> not on mine
 * Volans asking asac for confirmation
<Volans> mmh I got some problem... if I made a link like yelp://URI firefox call yelp with the complete link as parameter and yelp got the error that the URI "yelp://URI" is not found...
<Volans> ok I have got it with a simple bash script, but probably there is a better solution
<Erik_J> time for some sleep, have a nice day..
<mdke> newz2000: assuming it can be done, i still think the next step is a mockup
<newz2000> ok, I'll work one up in inkscape
<newz2000> quick and dirty
<newz2000> I'll get it by this time tomorrow
<mdke> nice. thanks dude
<Volans> newz2000: not too complex... is a simple error page, as I have understand if we want some more complex asac think that the better way is through a "start page" rivisited
<newz2000> simple is good
 * mdke nods
 * Volans too
<mdke> really, a customisation with a link to yelp would be valid on any instance when the user can't connect, not just the startpage
<newz2000> so asac is willing to accept a config change to support this?
<mdke> he seems to be in principle
<newz2000> ok, let's move quick before he changes his mind
<newz2000> :-)
<mdke> :)
<Volans> just a question... when this message should be shown?
<Volans> see the messages at the mozilla page mdke have linked above
<Volans> every situation have it's own message
<Volans> if I have connection problems I always see the same message?
<mdke> well, we'd have to coordinate it with ubufox so that whenever ubufox detects no internet connection, it is shown
<Volans> mdke: I think this is managed by firefox internally
<mdke> yes, but from what asac said he seemed to think that customising it could be done in ubufox
<newz2000> I think ubufox is the container for all of the ubuntu comstomized settings
<mdke> although, this only applies if Ubuntu ships firefox for intrepid :p
<newz2000> I don't think that's in doubt for Intrepid
 * newz2000 could be wrong
<Volans> abrowser will be shipped in every case ;)
<mdke> newz2000: I guess we'll see soon
<Volans> newz2000: yesterday night there was a long discussion about the EULA problem in firefox
<Volans> in mozillateam chan ;)
<mdke> Mozilla are really pissing around
<mdke> damn lawyers
<newz2000> hah
<newz2000> they're not dumb enough to irritate the oss community right as safari/webkit is catching on and google releases a new browser
 * newz2000 hopes
<mdke> well, dumb lawyers can get anything wrong
<Volans> mdke: you have some news about it?
<mdke> Volans: nope
#ubuntu-website 2008-09-16
<Volans> newz2000: Hi, take a look at bug 270876 . Should we do anything about it? (how much is important IE6 rendering?)
<ubot3> Malone bug 270876 in ubuntu-website "page borders not rendered correctly on IE6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270876
<newz2000> Hi Volans. This bug doesn't bother me but the related bug reported about a week ago does.
<newz2000> blank screen in IE
<newz2000> so I plan to fix them both before intrepid releases by converting the ubuntu08 theme to a drupal theme
<Volans> oh, maybe I have missed the first bug
<newz2000> I don't know if it was reported as a bug, it was mentioned in here
<Volans> ok, in any case, good news to make a drupal theme
<qense> hello
<newz2000> hola!
<Volans> newz2000: I have made some tests for the help link
<newz2000> Volans: oh?
<Volans> firefox have already a gnome-help handler
<Volans> a link like <a href="ghelp:internet">test</a> will open the Internet page in the help menu
<Volans> I don' have tested *ubuntu yet, so I don't know if this solution can work also there
 * newz2000 tries
<newz2000> it works, though that's not the ideal page
<newz2000> that's a table of contents, better would be the "Connect to the Internet" page I think
<Volans> use ghelp:internet#connect instead
<newz2000> that worked
<newz2000> it pops up a box, "what program do you want to use to open this?" and lists only gnome help
<Volans> yes, I don't know if is possible from the package to avoid the popup
<Volans> and open directly the help
<Volans> by the way I see another problem... the offline pages in firefox are many
<Volans> so I think can be difficult to cover all teh possible cases
<newz2000> yes, true
<newz2000> but that's not our job, our job is to communicate clearly to the user that they are not online
<newz2000> help them if we can, but at least communicate clearly
<Erik_J> newz2000, why doesn't ubuntu.com support IE6 good?
<Erik_J> the layout is ugly and the menu is not working
<newz2000> Erik_J: it was deemed, "not too bad" when we reviewed it, but recent information has shown that it is actually bad.
<newz2000> Therefore it's my plan to migrate ubuntu.com to the same template shipit uses this month
<Erik_J> ubuntu.com is using django isn't it?
<newz2000> no, it uses drupal, though webapps.ubuntu.com uses django
<Erik_J> :/, I always confuse them
<newz2000> the original intention was for the webapps domain to be hidden and proxied through the ubuntu.com domain but it's gotten stalled
<Erik_J> but you have to make a new django template based on the shipit template
<Erik_J> ?
<newz2000> well, I'll have to make a template for drupal and django
<newz2000> it won't look drastically different than what we have now
<newz2000> it's the same template matthew east used for the help.ubuntu.com wiki
<Erik_J> but better in IE6
<newz2000> yes
<Erik_J> help.ubuntu.com is still using the old layout
<newz2000> yes but the community section is a wiki and matt has created a new theme for it
<Volans> sorry newz2000 I have to go now... see you later or tomorrow
<newz2000> ok
<newz2000> ttyl Volans
<Erik_J> today I did one simple test on ubuntu.com. Again I was suprised. The user thought that the "Download" and "Upgrade" in the header was one button.
<Erik_J> Meaning: download ubuntu upgrade
<newz2000> it's always interesting what people get stuck on
<Erik_J> he used the Get ubuntu link in the left menu
<Erik_J> a simple - before the words solves it I think
<newz2000> so that's why we put it there. :-)
<Erik_J> time for bed, almost midnight here. Have a nice day
<newz2000> have a nice night Erik_J
#ubuntu-website 2008-09-17
<qense> hello
#ubuntu-website 2008-09-18
<qense> hello
 * mdke prods newz2000 
<newz2000> hey mdke
<mdke> newz2000: do you think this search box thing is a blocker for the wiki theme? it's a definite pain in the behind
<newz2000> the way search words are obscured by the edit bar at the bottom?
<mdke> yeah
<newz2000> I don't know if it's a blocker, but it does need to be addressed
<mdke> mm
<newz2000> I wonder if we can use the translucent-until-hover trick to make it less noticable
<newz2000> set the opacity on the bar to something like 40% then when you hover set it to 100%
<newz2000> this can be done purely in css
<mdke> that would be clever, although I guess the text would conflict with the text in the editbar
<newz2000> possibly
<mdke> I'll try
<mdke> thanks
<newz2000> do you know how to do this?
<newz2000> if the editbar has an ID of editbar then the css rule would be #editbar { opacity: 0.4; } and then also #editbar:hover { opacity 1.0; }
<mdke> newz2000: no, I didn't - thanks :)
<knome> newz2000, if you need any help with the feature tour or any web relate issue, please pm me
<mdke> newz2000: no, it doesn't work too well. Maybe playing around with the colours will though
<knome> newz2000, i'll part from this channel, too much following @ irc
<Volans_away> mdke: have you tried to put the bottom bar only in the left and right, leaving the center without bar?
<Volans_away> can be a solution if not so bad graphically
<mdke> Volans_away: well, there is not much space for most resolutions to just use the edges, and the page width is fixed...
<Volans> right... and put it on the top is too invasive?
<mdke> I think so yeah
<Volans> latest two ideas...
<Volans> put it vertically on the left.... OR put only a small box at bottom left saying something like "Quick Links" and when onmouseover on the box show the complete tab
<mdke> ooh, something like the second solution might work. newz2000 ?
<knome> onmouseover is risky though :)
<newz2000> mdke: yeah, that would work
<newz2000> needs javascript to work well though
<newz2000> though a suckerfish style menu can be done with css only
<mdke> like an arrow in the bottom which would bring across the editbar
 * mdke googles "suckerfish"
<newz2000> son of suckerfish actually. :-)
<mdke> I see it
<mdke> that looks pretty promising
<mdke> I'll have a play around
<mdke> nice idea Volans
 * mdke bbl
<Volans> thanks :)
<Volans> but as newz2000 pointed before require javascript
<newz2000> suckerfish can work without js ok
<newz2000> on newer browsers
<newz2000> adding a little js makes it a bit smoother though
<mdke> well, javascript is well beyond me. But I'll give suckerfish a go and see what it looks like :D
<mdke> mmm http://mondaybynoon.com/examples/suckerfish_hoverlightbox_redux/
<newz2000> oooh, pretty
<mdke> gah, no luck with suckerfish for now
<mdke> I'll try again another day!
<mdke> good night all and thanks
<Volans> bye mdke
#ubuntu-website 2008-09-19
<Volans> script?cript?
<qense> hello
<newz2000> hey qense
<newz2000> Today is International talk like a pirate day
<qense> aargh
<newz2000> I wonder why Google calendar didn't notify me, usually it tells all the holidays.
<thorwil> newz2000: ahoy! did the crew decide on the countdown banner for ubuntu.com yet?
<newz2000> yes, I will be using the column 3 one for ubuntu.com's beta homepage banner
<newz2000> and it sounds like they like the final frame of the ibex
<thorwil> good :)
<thorwil> newz2000: now, don't you need a bit larger size with those rounded corners cut out?
<newz2000> I don't think so, I think I'm going to make that size fit in the beta banner
<thorwil> cool
<newz2000> but I think you sent me svgs didn't you? if so I can work it in I think.
<newz2000> oh, never mind
<thorwil> newz2000: yes, you have all the material. but please make sure to ask back if you have to edit it
<newz2000> that's silly I don't want to make 30 more images
<newz2000> ok
<newz2000> I'm going to try not to edit it
#ubuntu-website 2008-09-20
<qense> hello
<gregor> http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/ is not browsable without javascript, could you fix it please.
<mdke> gregor: you'll need to contact the ubuntu-qa team about that, we don't maintain that website
<gregor> mdke, posted also at they channel ;)
<mdke> gregor: fine
#ubuntu-website 2008-09-21
<qense> hello
<thorwil> morning qense
#ubuntu-website 2009-09-14
<ScHiZo> Enter text here...ü
#ubuntu-website 2009-09-15
<flaccid> hey guys; just wondering if you could fill me on ubuntu's scaling infrastructure for drupal - what is used atm ?
<jpds> flaccid: Apache, Squid proxies I guess.
<flaccid> anyway to confirm that? there is just many possible ways to do it basically
<jpds> That's the fun of system building. :)
<flaccid> not when there is a limited development timeline and budget..
<flaccid> :)
<jpds> Copying someone else's infrastruture might not be the best way to go about doing it.
<jpds> (Different needs, etc).
<flaccid> but it also might be the best way. one can evaluate the solution to see if it doesn't fit
#ubuntu-website 2009-09-16
<newz2000> flaccid left w/out getting confirmation... it is indeed apache and squid.
#ubuntu-website 2009-09-17
<jpds> newz2000: ping.
<newz2000> hi jpds
<jpds> http://webapps.ubuntu.com/employment/canonical_UFD/
<jpds> "Job Location: Your home (given appropriate facilities including broadband Internet) in an American or European *tome* zone"
<jpds> Sorry to bother you, yet again. :)
<newz2000> :-) I love when people help me fix probs like this.
<newz2000> Sometimes I think no one reads this stuff.
<newz2000> all better now. No more tome zones.
<jpds> I read them, interesting to see what's hiring.
<knome> newz2000, "Reports To: *Foudations* Team Manager"
<newz2000> oh, two typos in one sentence?
<newz2000> oh, that was diff sentence
<newz2000> it too is fixed
<knome> yup
<knome> newz2000, can you update http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/xubuntu also?
<newz2000> knome: yes, what needs changed?
<knome> almost all of it ;)
<knome> i need to prepare the stuff
<knome> there is for example our old logo ;)
<newz2000> yeah, get me an open office doc or a wiki page that I can copy and paste from
<newz2000> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/Content is for creating pages that should go to the main website
<newz2000> so you can put it there if you want to do it collaboritively
<knome> i guess i'll just write a draft and approve it via our mailing list
#ubuntu-website 2009-09-18
<newz2000> One weekend left to work on coutndown banners
 * thorwil grumbles
<knome> newz2000, any idea on what design is used?
<newz2000> knome: design for what?
<knome> newz2000, countdown banners. i mean between slideshow/apng/... ?
<newz2000> Well, at the moment it looks like static png.
<newz2000> knome: No one has submitted graphics for review for an animation
<knome> newz2000, i did. :P
<knome> newz2000, should i upload that to the wiki as well
<newz2000> Oh, sorry, I thought you were just submitting that as an example
<newz2000> Yes, please do
<knome> an example yeah, but...
<knome> is there really something that needs to be reviewes in the artwork, as it's based on artwork somewhere else
<newz2000> Nah, I think I can describe what we're trying to do to the people who will be reviewing
<knome> :)
#ubuntu-website 2009-09-19
<thorwil> newz2000: signs of things to come: https://code.launchpad.net/~t-w-/+junk/countdown_09-10  good night!
#ubuntu-website 2010-09-20
<thorwil> newz2000: hi! someone here say he sees the countdown banners with differing numbers of days: http://thorwil.wordpress.com/2010/09/14/ubuntu-countdown-10-10/#comment-3394
<newz2000> thorwil: yes, this is a problem with caching. I reported it on Friday and will do some follow-up today.
<newz2000> This is an unfortunate side-effect of our solution. :-/
<thorwil> newz2000: caching obviously, i just wondered if it's known and whether something can be done about it, so ok
<newz2000> I hope so
<newz2000> good, found the right person to prioritize that task. :-)
<newz2000> Our IS team is getting very responsive - they've done some hiring including a person just to delegate work and manage the task queue (and he's good)
<thorwil> nice to hear
#ubuntu-website 2010-09-21
<salgado> cjohnston, hi there.  do you have a couple minutes to help me setup a local instance of lp:summit?  I can't seem to get the autoscheduler to do its thing
<salgado> ok, apparently I was missing slots
<cjohnston> salgado: I haven't gotte that far.. If your doing autoscheduler stuff your beyond me
<salgado> cjohnston, heh, ok.  all I had to create was the summit and some rooms/slots, and then suck down everything from launchpad
<cjohnston> cool
<cjohnston> maybe ill ask you one day
<cjohnston> whatcha workin on?
<cjohnston> I got an LP thing for ya ;-)
<salgado> cjohnston, sure, what is it?
<cjohnston> lol.. blueprints need lots of love..
<salgado> I need to do some linaro-related changes on lp:summit
<cjohnston> I'm actually thinking about having a session on it at uds and trying to get some things done for the next cycle
<salgado> indeed, blueprints needs looooots of work
<cjohnston> My understanding is that resources wont be made available to fix them though
<salgado> cjohnston, sinzui will be happy to know about that.  talk to him if you end up scheduling the session
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> Will he be here? (I'm in Orlando)
<salgado> there isn't anybody dedicated to that, but sinzui tends to work on his spare time
<salgado> I don't think he will, but there will probably be someone from his team (registry)
<cjohnston> gotcha
 * cjohnston wishes (and thinks it would be possible) that there could be a few people who spend a couple weeks to bring them up to par.. I think that's all thats needed
<cjohnston> salgado: I actually just started hacking on summit about two days ago
<salgado> heh
<salgado> and I started a couple hours ago
<cjohnston> ;-)
<cjohnston> I'm guessing you have more experience than I do
<salgado> although I'd seen the code before when estimating the amount of time it'd take to do these changes
<salgado> well, up to now I haven't done much; just trying to get a local instance where I can test my changes
#ubuntu-website 2010-09-22
<popey> Anyone notice this? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-uk/2010-September/026566.html
<newz2000> popey: yes, I thought it was fixed as of yesterday, but I guess not. :-/
#ubuntu-website 2010-09-23
<newz2000> alas, countdown still not happy
<newz2000> anyone here good with cache control headers?
<cjohnston> newz2000: you saw the bug right?
<newz2000> cjohnston: no, I dont think so
<newz2000> but I've got numerous e-mails and pings on IRC
 * newz2000 looks
<cjohnston> bug 642860 newz2000
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 642860 in ubuntu-website "Countdown banner does not work. Server tells client to use cached version (affects: 7) (heat: 36)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/642860
 * cjohnston needs to find himself a new website bug fixerer ;-)
<newz2000> ooh, nice bug report
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> I marked high
<newz2000> nice, according to that bug report, it is a problem with the last-modified date header (which is what I suspected)
<newz2000> So in theory, simply doing a touch on the file when we chagne the link will fix the problem
 * newz2000 looks for that python cron script
<cjohnston> heh
<newz2000> ok, I pushed up a patch to the cron script and notified the sysadmins. Maybe we'll see an improvement.
<newz2000> duplicate bugs make me feel like a hero because I can with close three at once
#ubuntu-website 2010-09-24
<daker> newz2000, http://www.ubuntu.com/countdown/banner1.png gives 404 error
<newz2000> daker: working on it now
<newz2000> I wonder if this method is worth the difficulty or if we'd be better off again with the javascript
<newz2000> or maybe the python redirector from before
<daker> newz2000, oki
<MTecknology> newz2000: javacscript is so yesterday man
<newz2000> :-)
#ubuntu-website 2010-09-25
<daker> mhall119, light-base-theme is still using images from http://s.ubuntu.ru/
<cjohnston> newz2000: ping
<cjohnston> daker: I'll look at it
<daker> cjohnston, look in default.css
<cjohnston> k
<daker> line 136 137 & 138
<daker> cjohnston, for bug 644408 the header color is a background image
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 644408 in ubuntu-website (and 1 other project) "main nav color (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/644408
<cjohnston> right
<cjohnston> i believe the image is the wrogn colog
<cjohnston> color
<daker> the background color has no effect since the background image is not transparent
<daker> cjohnston, ya
<cjohnston> can you fix that?
<daker> ya i can fix that
<cjohnston> if you will fix and create a merge
 * cjohnston is gonna eat dinner
<cjohnston> daker: whats the s.ubuntu.ru bug please?
<daker> cjohnston, bug 595621
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 595621 in ubuntu-website/light-wordpress-theme (and 3 other projects) "default.css points to images on http://s.ubuntu.ru, rather than local versions (affects: 1) (heat: 2)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595621
<cjohnston> ty
<daker> it affects light-base-theme
<daker> also
<daker> cjohnston, light-base-theme has a bad html structure
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> daker: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-website-community/ubuntu-website/light-base-theme can you verify all are fixed in that branch? im working on light-django-theme now
<daker> cjohnston, seems to bo ok
<daker> s/bo/be
<cjohnston> pushing django now
<daker> cjohnston, have you looked at the mockups ?
<cjohnston> im waiting for merge requests
<cjohnston> bug 595621 merge request for django is up
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 595621 in ubuntu-website/light-wordpress-theme (and 3 other projects) "default.css points to images on http://s.ubuntu.ru, rather than local versions (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595621
<daker> cjohnston, http://i.imgur.com/0hysD.png
<cjohnston> im not sure that follows the guidelines
<daker> cjohnston, can u detail ?
<cjohnston> the header areas and such
<cjohnston> if you want to make merge requests it can be discussed
<daker> ya that's what i want
<cjohnston> create a merge request and we can discuss it.. need code to look at and work with.. and not html page code
<daker> merge request for what ? light-base-theme ?
<cjohnston> against loco-directory since thats what its for
<daker> oki i'll try
<daker> cjohnston, working with other (dev) people is really hard
<cjohnston> dont know what to tell ya
<cjohnston> thats what we do
<daker> specially when trying to convince them about something
<daker> newz2000, the countdown doesn't work again http://www.ubuntu.com/countdown/banner1.png
<daker> cjohnston, i think i'll stop working on LD til i finished cloud.u.c
<cjohnston> he prolly wont be back till monday
<cjohnston> hmm.. never seen that before
<daker> cjohnston, cloud.u.c ?
<cjohnston> ya
<daker> cloud.u.c is moving to wordpress
<cjohnston> ic
 * newz2000 is here, got the message, reporting it, then going to bed
<Speed> Hi, I wanna report that the Ubuntu countdown banner isn't updated correctly
<Speed> here:http://www.ubuntu.com/community/countdown
<Speed>  banner1 is broken, banner2 and banner3 are stuck on 18 days, banner4 is stuck on 17 days
<daker> Speed, ya it's a bug & newz2000 will be back on monday
<daker> so he will fix it
<Speed> okay, thanks !
<daker> np
<daker> cjohnston, https://code.launchpad.net/~adnane002/ubuntu-website/fixes-644408/+merge/36630
<Claudinux> hi all, i don't know if this is the right place, but here http://www.ubuntu.com/community/countdown the option 1 doesn't work, so, every site that use that can show it
<Claudinux> can you fix this or there is to open a bug on launchpad to do that?
<Claudinux> thanks in advance
<cjohnston> Claudinux: theres a bug open
<cjohnston> probably wont be till next week tho as its the weekend
<Claudinux> ok cjohnston thanks
<newz2000> I don't totally check out on the weekends, I just only respond to urgent things. :-)
 * newz2000 responds
<daker> newz2000, the countdown is bugging again
<newz2000> yeah, I see. I'm trying to get help with it and not having success. :-/
#ubuntu-website 2010-09-26
<l3on> There is a problem with countdown #1
<l3on> someone could take a quick look?
<daker> l3on, newz2000 will fix that
<l3on> ok
<cjohnston> l3on: its the weekend.. it prolly wont happen till monday
<newz2000> sadly, not a message was maid on the internal sysadmin channel since Frida afternoon except for my repeated attempts. :-/
 * newz2000 is not sure if this should be call to use the emergency support number
<cjohnston> hey newz2000
<cjohnston> who woke you up?
<newz2000> :-) I don't hibernate on the weekends
<cjohnston> you just disappear
<newz2000> nah, I just block IRC out or work would consume me
<cjohnston> lol
<newz2000> it's a serious problem when you like your job. It takes effort to not work too much.
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> and i dont get paid for it :-/
<newz2000> yeah, you are hard working
<newz2000> thanks for all you do!
<cjohnston> ;-)
<cjohnston> anything for you
<cjohnston> :-P
<newz2000> The biz people who work in the office sometimes / often don't get how much of Ubuntu is not at all done by Canonical
<cjohnston> ya
<newz2000> Saying that,
<newz2000> I think I'm going to enjoy what may be the last nice-enough-for-shorts Sunday of the year
<newz2000> ;-) ttyl
<cjohnston> Its 90*
<cjohnston> cya
<nhandler> /80/80
<cjohnston> /90/90
<yjmbo> banner1.jpg on http://www.ubuntu.com/community/countdown seems to be missing ...
<yjmbo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/648425 reported :-)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 648425 in ubuntu-website "banner1.jpg from http://www.ubuntu.com/community/countdown is missing (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-website 2011-09-19
<james_w> going to do the summit update now
<james_w> done
<james_w> another issue with the url mapping: http://summit.linaro.org/uds-p/track/linaro-hackfest/?edit
<james_w> not caused by that update
<mhall119> james_w: it's the + sign
<mhall119> should be easy enough to add to the urlconf regex
<mhall119> is there a bug # for it?
<james_w> not yet
<james_w> I'm going to fix it right now
<james_w> https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/853991
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 853991 in summit "Plus sign in meeting name breaks url lookup (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Triaged]
<james_w> https://code.launchpad.net/~james-w/summit/fix-plus-in-meeting-name/+merge/76061
<mhall119> james_w: do you think we should go ahead and allow + in room and track as well?
<james_w> probably
<james_w> I can do a followup branch for that if you like
<james_w> assuming the models allow those chars
<james_w> mhall119, does your personal-ical change actually put private sessions in to the ical?
<james_w> I didn't see any code that would actually do that
<mhall119> james_w: it puts only your private sessions in the ical
<james_w> ah
<james_w> I'll go back and read the branch again :-)
<mhall119> that was why I had to add the show_private=True into the schedule constructor
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> I just didn't see anywhere passing that
<mhall119> it was....
<mhall119> james_w: line 254 of views.py
<james_w> thanks
<james_w> yeah, don't know how I missed that, sorry
<mhall119> np
<mhall119> james_w: will you let joey know that his top 3 bugs are now Fix Released
<james_w> yep
<james_w> just sent an email about it, and I'll poke him separately
<james_w> mhall119, also pushed another revision to support + elsewhere
<mhall119> james_w: tarmac had already landed the previous revision, so you'll need a new MP for r186
<james_w> ah, sorry, missed that you had reviewed
<james_w> thanks :-)
<james_w> https://code.launchpad.net/~james-w/summit/fix-plus-in-meeting-name/+merge/76071
<james_w> going to rollout that fix straightaway as it is blocking Linaro
<mhall119> james_w: can it wait 5 minutes?
<mhall119> or can we do another rollout in 5 minutes?
<mhall119> I have an emergency fix
<james_w> we can
<james_w> we can do a rollout after every revision now if we want :-)
<james_w> I've done mine already
<james_w> happy to do yours as soon as it lands
<mhall119> james_w: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/summit/api-hide-secret-key/+merge/76073
<mhall119> if you can review, merge and deploy that, I'd appreciate it
<james_w> oops
<james_w> I'm assuming it works, because it certainly looks right
<mhall119> I tested it manually on my local box
<james_w> mhall119, tarmac doesn't seem to be merging it?
<james_w> I'll do it by hand
<james_w> ah, it's done now
<mhall119> tarmac runs ever 30 minutes, IIRC
<james_w> ah, ok
<james_w> deployed
<nigelb> Gimme a few days to create a URL to poke to start that.
<nigelb> I just haven't gotten around t it.
<mhall119> thanks james_w
<james_w> mhall119, we are the only two who have a secret key so far :-)
<james_w> should I delete them?
<mhall119> that'd be the right thing to do, yeah
<mhall119> it'll re-create them once we view the page again
<mhall119> different of course
<james_w> done
<mhall119> thanks
<james_w> Ran 100 tests in 1.088s
#ubuntu-website 2011-09-20
<cjohnston> mhall119: I assume no feedback on the apache setup?
<mhall119> nothing
<mhall119> ask nigelb in the morning, I asked IS to work with him on it
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> ill probably try to push it tomorrow
<benonsoftware> Hi all
<cjohnston> nigelb: ping
<nigelb> cjohnston: ping
<nigelb> err
<nigelb> pong
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> if I can push IS to work on cranberry today can you be around to assist?
<nigelb> What time?
<cjohnston> I'm going to ping them now.. No idea
<nigelb> I won't be available for another 2 hours.
<nigelb> I'm back to work today after a week of being sick. So, I have lots of catch up to do.
<cjohnston> ok
<daker> https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-directory/fix.722224/+merge/76208
<cjohnston> daker: do you mind doing that in summit as well ;-)
<daker> ok
<cjohnston> in summit I believe its init-summit
 * nigelb approves
<cjohnston> nigelb: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/leads/revision/170 is creating an issue where track is importing attendee and attendee is importing track, which throws errors.. do you know how to do lead = models.ForeignKey('summit.schedule.models.attendeemodel.Attendee')   or something similar to that to make it work?
<nigelb> looks
<nigelb> cjohnston: do your import inside that model
<nigelb> just before you use it
<cjohnston> ok
<nigelb> (circular imports ftw)
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> nigelb: james_w mhall119 http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/2011-10-31/  click on the title of one of the sessions and you get a 404... is that new?
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> it crashed showing the first page before :-)
<james_w> I'll take a look at it
<cjohnston> thanks james_w
<cjohnston> nigelb: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/meeting/19096/linaro-hackfest-tool%2Bocto-1/   <-- see the summary?
<cjohnston> ;-)
<mhall119> cjohnston: james_w: looks like the URL is being url-encoded
<cjohnston> I just confirmed, the summary is passed to the ical.. atleast the public one, which iirc is the one that guidebook uses
<james_w> it's supposed to be isn't it?
<nigelb> what's wrong with urlencoding?
<mhall119> no
<mhall119> url encoding is what you do to stuff you want to put *in* the URL
<mhall119> not something you do to the URL itself
<nigelb> ah.
<james_w> I'm not sure I see the distinction
<mhall119> you don't want to url-encode the : in http://
<mhall119> otherwise you get this: <a href="https%3A//blueprints.launchpad.net/linaro/%2Bspec/linaro-summits-tsc-1">
<nigelb> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<mhall119> which looks to the browser like a relative URL, because it doesn't follow the schema:// structure
<nigelb> Why are we using full URL there again?
<james_w> https%3A//blueprints.launchpad.net/linaro/%2Bspec/linaro-hackfest-tilt-1
<mhall119> so it sents a request back to Django with that appended to the end of the current page, which cases a 404
<nigelb> Err, nevermind.
<james_w> but %2Bspec is correct right?
<mhall119> yes, that's fine
<mhall119> anything after the domain can be urlencoded
<james_w> maybe we have to urlspit the blueprint URL, encode and put it back together again then?
<mhall119> why are we encoding?
<mhall119> why not just take the blueprint URL as it is in the database?
<james_w> because it will break then HTML if it has a & in it won't it?
<mhall119> not if it's being put into an href=""
<mhall119> like we do on line 771 of render.py
<cjohnston> can someone else codescan http://summit.ubuntu.com/mobile/   I'm getting a 404 off the current link
<nigelb> cjohnston: do we have a summit BP for UDS-P already?
<cjohnston> I created one.. it hasnt been approved afaik
<nigelb> and LD?
<cjohnston> no.. i havent created that one.. i will now
<mhall119> cjohnston: looks like we need a new qrcode
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> mhall119: do you remember who it was that we did the guidebook stuff with
<mhall119> jorge
<cjohnston> no.. David someone IIRC
<cjohnston> I just subscribed nigelb james_w and mhall119 to the summit bp
<mhall119> Mandala
<cjohnston> for uds-p
<cjohnston> is he davidm mhall119 ?
<james_w> cjohnston, yes, that's him
<mhall119> yeah
<cjohnston> ok
<nigelb> the kubuntu guys are apparently planning on a qt based uds app.
<nigelb> If that's better than guidebook I'm going to LOL. :P
<daker> https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/summit/fix.warnings/+merge/76213
<cjohnston> thanks daker
<mhall119> nigelb: that'd be cool, did you tell them we have an API now?
<nigelb> mhall119: Yeah. They were pissed because they wrote an ical parser by hand. I was amused :P
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> why the heck did they do that?
<nigelb> They didn't know we had an API or talk to us.
<mhall119> did nobody stop to think that maybe an ical parser already existed?
<nigelb> Probably C
<mhall119> still
<nigelb> Wait, no. C++
<nigelb> They're mad
<mhall119> +1 to that
<cjohnston> oh well
<mhall119> nigelb: tell them to talk to us about it so we can help
<nigelb> I did.
<nigelb> So, one of their suggestions was about a map.
<nigelb> It should be easy to upload a png.
<nigelb> Anymore more is probably hard.
<nigelb> I'm trying to talk to jcastro/msm and find a map.
<cjohnston> We just need to get a map.. I don't know that I have one.
<cjohnston> jcastro isn't in charge this time around
<nigelb> Oh right.
<cjohnston> I can try to get ahold of Caribe as well.. I could swing by and pick one up
<nigelb> cjohnston: I'm thinking of a long-term solution. For all venues.
<nigelb> Last time they printed it on our ID cards, so if they can get us a png, it'd be cool!
<cjohnston> right... but someone has to supply us a map for us to have a map
<nigelb> cjohnston: I poked dholbach. he's UDS person this time.
<cjohnston> yup
<nigelb> Its not going to be neat though.
<nigelb> because things will not be permanent
<mhall119> nigelb: we can add a FileField to Summit to allow uploading map image files
<cjohnston> will someone go to work for me this afternoon
<mhall119> no
<nigelb> mhall119: Well, for fun. THe maps are pdf files.
<nigelb> We're going to have fun.
<mhall119> load it up in evince, take a screenshot, now it's a png
<nigelb> I'll do that for starters.
<nigelb> Then figure out the svg stuff :D
<knome> hey newz2000!
<mhall119> knome: he's at lunch, need something?
<knome> not anything special :)
<mhall119> too bad, special is all newz2000 has :)
<knome> heh
<knome> does any of you have access to the ubuntu servers btw?
<knome> we're about to set up xubuntu countdown banners, and we need the images and a small php script in our domain
<mhall119> not me, and probably not newz2000 either
<mhall119> try asking in #canonical-sysadmin perhaps?
<mhall119> ?
<newz2000> knome: there is a package for the code and past banners
 * newz2000 finds it
<newz2000> knome: lp:ubuntu-website/countdown
<knome> hmm
<knome> but that doesn't help us uploading the files to our server?
<newz2000> maybe I mis-understood
<knome> :)
<newz2000> we don't use php, we use a cron job that updates links
<knome> a-ha
<newz2000> (the script is in there)
<knome> i'll check that out later, thansk
<knome> *thanks
<knome> need to do something to my router which is playing games on me
<james_w> hey
<james_w> as you've seen, I've spoken with Charlie today
<james_w> they'll do the code updates in production in future, and can do them with a fast turnaround if needed given that it's a short process
<james_w> so we'll merge to production, then file an RT requesting a pull from production, etc.
<james_w> he says that cjohnston writes great deployment requests :-)
<james_w> I can help in getting changes made in a timely fashion when needed
<james_w> but obviously they have a lot to do, so not everything can get same-day turnaround
<knome> newz2000, sorry to get back to this again, but would the branch you linked me to help me somehow in getting the files uploaded to our server?
<knome> i have no objections to use cronjob instead of a php script, but i'd just need the files on xubuntu.org so we could start spreading the love
<knome> newz2000, i can provide you all the images for our banner, and will love you eternally if you can get it sorted out.
<knome> ;)
<newz2000> knome: are you wanting them hosted on ubuntu.com? I don't have any influence for kubuntu.org.
<knome> newz2000, xubuntu ;)
<knome> newz2000, ubuntu.com is fine by me, if you can make it happen.
<knome> newz2000, with xubuntu.org we must poke the IS anyway, so if there is an easy way to get the automaticized banners up in ubuntu.com...
<newz2000> knome: why don't you add your images to that branch and propose it for merging. Follow the same format.
<newz2000> actually
<newz2000> the only prob is that if you do that, we have to do it that way for ever.
<newz2000> (people will not take the iamgs down after the release)
<newz2000> knome: why don't you clone my branch, rip out the old images and replace it with yours, then ask IS if they can publish it to your site.
<knome> newz2000, yeah. maybe i'll do that. thanks :)
<knome> newz2000, is there an easy way to clone the countdown branch only?
<newz2000> if you already branched it then you're done.
<knome> i didn't
<newz2000> Then just edit it and push it somewhere else.
<knome> oh, hmm.
<knome> yeah, so i need to d/l it
<knome> i thought something directly from launchpad
<knome> that'd just clone it to under whatever i need
<newz2000> bzr branch lp:...
<knome> yup yeah
#ubuntu-website 2011-09-21
<cjohnston> mhall119: james_w nigelb... status.ubuntu.com continues to have issues where the script stops running due to the server running out of memory and then the lock file is not removed. I would think that this is not relevent to the apache setup?
<james_w> I don't know
<nigelb> cjohnston: Apache is what usually ends up eating the memory.
<nigelb> We haven't figured out why yet.
<james_w> I don't know why we don't get any error messages from the cron run
<cjohnston> I thought IS was saying it wasn't
<james_w> unless cron itself is what is getting killed
<cjohnston> james_w: I get some sort of messages at times saying it ran out of memory
<nigelb> I've not had IS tell me that Apache wasn't causing the problem.
<james_w> I don't see those ones I don't think
<james_w> just the lockfile ones
<james_w> well, ok, I haven't had one for a week
<james_w> but it's apparently died several times in that week
<cjohnston> ya
 * cjohnston has g2g.. bbl
<mhall119> james_w: do we have a patch for the url-encoded blueprint links yet?
<james_w> no
<james_w> I was hoping to get to it today
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> cause we need to request a production deployment soon to fix the private ical bug
<james_w> mhall119, the one that breaks the link?
<james_w> yeah, we should fix that soon
<mhall119> the private ical bug is throwing an exception because of the change to Schedule.from_request wasn't applied to that view
<james_w> the url-encoding one should be easy, so I'll do that in a few minutes
<james_w> trying to figure out how some sessions got scheduled on Monday morning currently
<james_w> is there a way to see the admin log for all users, not just myself?
<mhall119> I think if you are superuser you can see all of it
<mhall119> but it won't show changes made outside of /admin/
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> it says "my actions" at the top though
<james_w> perhaps we should do something like http://stackoverflow.com/questions/987669/tying-in-to-django-admins-model-history
<james_w> or https://bitbucket.org/q/django-simple-history/src
<mhall119> there are several to choose from
<mhall119> including https://bitbucket.org/mhall119/django-audit/wiki/Home
<james_w> mhall119, are you running the autoscheduler on cranberry? either by hand or from cron?
<james_w> argh, it's enabled in cron
<james_w> I've disabled it again
<cjohnston> mhall119: http://summit.ubuntu.com/admin/schedule/crew/add/   why is it only listing those few attendees? I guess we need to somehow define the summit to make it easier and only have a list of attendees that are attending the summit
<james_w> they are the ones tagged with "Willing to be crew" in their attendee record I guess
<cjohnston> According to Daniel there are a whole lot more who are willing to crew.
<cjohnston> james_w: that is the list of people who were at the last UDS and crewed.
<james_w> >>> Attendee.objects.filter(crew=True)
<james_w> [<Attendee: mike.basinger>, <Attendee: itnet7>, <Attendee: jwcampbell>, <Attendee: scottritchie>, <Attendee: joey>, <Attendee: jderose>, <Attendee: rrnwexec>, <Attendee: lyz>, <Attendee: nigelbabu>, <Attendee: bcurtiswx>, <Attendee: vish>, <Attendee: frmdrt>, <Attendee: rkite>]
<james_w> http://summit.ubuntu.com/admin/schedule/attendee/2499/
<james_w> the box needs to be checked on those records as appropriate
<cjohnston> nigel isnt even coming to this UDS, so I cant imagine he has willing to crew checked
<cjohnston> and everyone that Daniel picked he said had marked "Willing to Crew"
<cjohnston> plus, as I said, that's the exact list from last UDS
<cjohnston> http://summit.ubuntu.com/admin/schedule/attendee/2809/  nigels box isnt checked
<james_w> http://summit.ubuntu.com/admin/schedule/attendee/2226/
<james_w> it is for last UDS
<james_w> I didn't filter by summit at all
<cjohnston> there isnt a way to filter by summit.. they are just defined by days
<james_w> right
<cjohnston> So somehow it needs to know what summit its for, and then display a list of willing to crew for that summit
<james_w> but that list I just pasted is anyone who has ever had that box checked for any summit
<james_w> well, anyone who still has any box checked
<james_w> you are right
<james_w> but it also needs that box checking for some people for uds-p
<cjohnston> ok..
<cjohnston> i just checked another one
<cjohnston> why are they not remaining checked
<cjohnston> because you click willing to crew in the sponsorship application
<cjohnston> i guess because these are imported from
<cjohnston> LP
<cjohnston> as people actually attending
<cjohnston> vs sponsorship?
<cjohnston> So we need to check users marked as attending in LP against their sponsorship applications to see if they marked that they are willing to crew
<james_w> I'm not sure
<james_w> I've never looked at the sponsorship stuff
<cjohnston> nigelb: ^ ?
<cjohnston> Bug #855772
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 855772 in summit "Attendees list not marking attendees as willing to crew (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/855772
<mhall119> james_w: why don't we want autoschedule running in cron right now?
<james_w> mhall119, it's annoying Stephen Doel
<james_w> he's trying to schedule a bunch of things at particular times, and it's throwing them all over the schedule complicating that
<mhall119> maybe we should make a new summit state, post-sponsorship but pre-scheduling
<james_w> and have the autoscheduler not act during that time?
<mhall119> yeah
<cjohnston> mhall119: Create a mutable item to where meetings in the past are muted   I think really needs to be done so that we dont have issues of stuff getting moved around after it happens
<mhall119> we fixed what was causing it, but we didn't actually provide a way to make sure it never happens
<mhall119> also, I think there was confusion
<mhall119> the opposite of immutable is not muted
<mhall119> personally I think that entire line can just go away
<cjohnston> Ok.. I do think that we need to provide a way to make sure it doesnt happen
<cjohnston> Do you think there is any way that email came from info obtained by summit?
<mhall119> cjohnston: I don't think so
<mhall119> cjohnston: have we even determined yet if it was legitimate or spam?
<mhall119> the UDS registration form uses tfaforms.com
<cjohnston> No idea...
<mhall119> I'm inclined to think they were legit
<james_w> mhall119, https://code.launchpad.net/~james-w/summit/fix-overeager-escaping/+merge/76478 <- there's that fix
<cjohnston> mhall119: and i didnt get it.. but ive completed my forms
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+spec/subteam-calendar   thoughts?
<cjohnston> nigelb: ping
<mhall119> cjohnston: I'm not sure there's enough demand to warrant it
<mhall119> we'd have to make LD aware of subteams to begin with
<cjohnston> thats pretty much what my reply said
<mhall119> there may be a larger case to be made for making LD sub-team aware, in which case this request would be a more minor feature request on top of that
<cjohnston> ya.. im not about to offer that though
<mhall119> as it is, it should be a wishlist bug, not a blueprint
 * cjohnston says wont fix
<mhall119> I'm okay leaving it open as a wishlist item
<mhall119> I'm not opposed to the feature
<cjohnston> summit doesnt have a virtual env setup does it?
<mhall119> I'm just opposed to putting in the effort unless I see more of a need or want
<mhall119> you can make one, it has a requirements.txt
<cjohnston> thats why i say wontfix because as of right now i dont see enough need or want
<mhall119> I save wontfix for "over my dead body will this ever be implemented"
<mhall119> if someone submits a working patch to implement this, I'd accept it
<knome> i use "wontfix" when i want somebody else to do it
<knome> ;)
<cjohnston> ;-)
<cjohnston> it sucks that we are so far behind times with the version of django we use
<mhall119> you mean 1.2?
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> if you run a current version of ubuntu, it becomes a pita
<mhall119> you mean like natty?
<cjohnston> like oneiric
<mhall119> oneiric isn't current
<cjohnston> it will be in a month
<cjohnston> so whats the difference
<mhall119> a month
<mhall119> also support
<cjohnston> make a make file for me for summit
<cjohnston> ;-)
#ubuntu-website 2011-09-22
<knome> has anyone EVER encountered a problem that the receiver doesn't see a part of a plaintext email?
<cjohnston> mhall119: i figured out how to do that lead = models.ForeignKey('Attendee')
<james_w> cjohnston, hey, so, linaro has two track leads for one of the tracks this time
<james_w> hope that doesn't conflict with your plans too much
<cjohnston> just need to add that to it
<cjohnston> I think that would go back to needing a leadmodel.py
<mhall119> yeah, we would
<cjohnston> thats what i was trying to do to start with
<mhall119> either thay or put one of the leads on some government watch list so they can't attend
<mhall119> whichever is easier
<cjohnston> hehe
<mhall119> ok, I'm off to do school work
<cjohnston> i work for the FD.. the second option would be easy
<james_w> heh
 * james_w makes a note to never get on the wrong side of you two
<cjohnston> hehe
<nigelb> cjohnston: pong
<nigelb> Sorry, was I way sort of burned out last night. Came home at 11 pm and went straight to bed.
<mhall119> james_w: can we prep a deployment of summit for IS today?
<james_w> yes
<james_w> I'd like that loosen-restriction branch to be part of it
<james_w> and can fix that pad url bug in a minute too if you would like that to be part of it?
<mhall119> that's be good, are there any other know bugs we can fix quickly?
<james_w> probably
<james_w> oh
<james_w> I should fix the regression too
<james_w> that's a bit trickier, but I can fix most of it pretty quickly
<mhall119> what regression?
<james_w> with the band-aid fix I took out
<mhall119> oh
<mhall119> ok
<james_w> it was fixing another bug
 * mhall119 hates bandaid fixes for exactly this reason
<james_w> get() finding multiple objects, when the guard is only for zero objects
<james_w> it only occurs if you schedule one meeting in multiple places though
<james_w> so it's not the end of the world if it doesn't get out today
<mhall119> james_w: is the need to allow linaro meetings in the same room just for hackfest, or for all linaro meetings?
<mhall119> if it's just hackfests, I'd rather make a new meeting type for "hackfest" and add it to the type_exceptions list
<mhall119> either that or add a flag to the Room object to allow adjacent meetings of the same track in that room
<mhall119> if either one of those solutions would suit your needs
<james_w> for all linaro meetings
<james_w> the Room one would likely work for us
<james_w> mhall119, a flag on room, or a flag on track?
<james_w> track more closely models what we want I think
<mhall119> I suppose that would make more sense, yeah
<mhall119> that'll make it easier to apply to only Linaro stuff and not UDS stuff
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> harder to work in to the admin UI though
<james_w> I'll work on that now
<mhall119> just make it part of the Track inline
<mhall119> it'll show on the Summit's admin page
<mhall119> that's what I did for the Track.color field
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> fighting with test isolation issues first though
<james_w> ah
<james_w> it's not a django TestCase
<james_w> pushed the change to add that to the model
<mhall119> james_w: test_check_schedule_errors_on_same_track_in_previous_slot defines a 'track2' but never uses it
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> it's just to check that it doesn't check that all the tracks match
<james_w> sorry, I mean it should use it
<james_w> I accidentally commited the commenting out I had done trying to debug that test isolation issue
<james_w> fix pushed for that
<james_w> and a branch pushed for the pad URLs
<mhall119> james_w: needs to be done for the other pad url function too
<mhall119> that was the one that would cause a 404
<james_w> oh
<james_w> missed that, sorry
<james_w> argh
<james_w> why have a bunch of tests started failing in all my branches
<james_w> I'm really hoping this isn't something to do with the time
<james_w> anyhow, I've pushed the change for the edit links, as I don't see how the pad changes would cause these failures, and it happens with or without them
<james_w> yeah, time-dependent tests
<james_w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/695356/ fixes it and seems like a good idea to me anyway
<mhall119> ah, good catch
#ubuntu-website 2011-09-23
<mhall119> I  wish lazr.restful had a face
<mhall119> so I could punch it
<mhall119> nigelb: ping
<james_w> mhall119, hi, know of any reason why I shouldn't prep and request a deployment now?
<james_w> I'd like to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/855810, but I want to get this done before I go on vacation in a few hours
<mhall119> james_w: a deployment would be great
<mhall119> I have no objections
<james_w> cool, thanks
<james_w> request incoming
<james_w> sending to the linaro rt so that I can prioritise
<james_w> oops, wrong subject
<nigelb> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> nigelb: just wanted to let you know that they changed the wsgi settings on summit to only re-use processes for so many requests before killing it and starting a new one
<mhall119> to hopefuly clear out any leaked memory
<nigelb> mhall119: Great, is that what was going wrong?
<nigelb> I remember dsowen telling us about this.
<mhall119> nigelb: we still don't know what was going on
<mhall119> but if it was a memory leak in our code (or libraries we used), that should prevent it
<nigelb> ok :)
#ubuntu-website 2012-09-17
<nigelb> cjohnston: You're not complaining anymore, so I guess tarmac is back to normal?
<daker> what do we have Dj 1.3.1 or 1.3.3 ?
<daker> cjohnston: ^
<cjohnston> daker: where
<daker> LTP server
<cjohnston> hahaha
<cjohnston> Django==1.1.2
<daker> we didn't migrate yet ?
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> I want to move summit to 1.4 tho
<cjohnston> I fear render may cause problems with 1.
<cjohnston> 1/4
<daker> cjohnston: what version are we going to upgrade to ?
<cjohnston> for LTP?
<cjohnston> i assume the newest 1.3.x
<cjohnston> only site, you get to dictate what you use
<daker> ok
#ubuntu-website 2012-09-19
<cjohnston> mhall119: need thoughts
<cjohnston> things have changed with the web team and they arent able to give more time any time soon to the scheduleeeeeee
<cjohnston> as much as I hate to, I say leave the schedule as is
<steveedwards> mhall119, cjohnston: Sorry guys. Our priorities have changed somewhat, and I'm conscious that you guys need to make a decision soon.
<steveedwards> mhall119: I was saying to cjohnston: we can either a) attempt to implement the prototype as stands, or b) wait until after UDS and implement a revised version.
<steveedwards> mhall119: Depends on whether the prototype as stands is a considerable improvement, or whether it's worth delaying until the next UDS so we can revise it some more.
<steveedwards> cjohnston, mhall119: Of course, someone can take what we've done and run with it...
<cjohnston> my opinion is if the prototype was more along the lines of the other proposal, it may be something we could work with more easily.. but as it stands, I'm not sure that it would be an improvement, unless we only implemented it for certain things
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Consistency is the key for me. One schedule to rule them all.
<cjohnston> ya
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Could we make it known that plans are afoot at UDS? Maybe show the prototype to some key people and gather opinion?
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Then at least folks know that we're on it.
<cjohnston> are you going to be there?
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Not this time.
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Peter will be though.
<steveedwards> cjohnston: If you need an official demo.
<cjohnston> outside of gathering UX feedback, I don't know how much help it would be, but I'm not qualified to do that ;-)
<steveedwards> cjohnston: ;)
<steveedwards> cjohnston: I know it's a hot topic. I just wondered if it would help if people knew we had been looking at it.
<cjohnston> i'm not even sure, outside of Rick, Jono, and maybe other managers who it would be useful to show to, unless gathering feedback for changes, in which case anyone may be good
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Let's say I did have some time to work on the schedules (which probably isn't true). When would be the last date for delivery?
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Like, weeks or days?
<cjohnston> well... /me leaves for a cruise on october 13... and wont be back until 2 days before he leaves for uds... so I'd say Oct 1 to give two weeks of fixes/tweaks/etc
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Right. Let me see if I can squeeze in the changes you requested this week. If I can't, or if I do but there's more you guys need, we'll postpone the integration until the next UDS. Does that work for you?
<cjohnston> sure
<steveedwards> cjohnston: I can't promise anything, but I'll try my best.
<cjohnston> ok.. thanks
<steveedwards> cjohnston: No problem.
<mhall119> thanks steveedwards
<cjohnston> look who woke up
<cjohnston> lol
<steveedwards> mhall119: No worries.
<steveedwards> mhall119: :)
<aaas> can you help me decide between: 1) serving 10 30k images 2) 15 database calls with user-side javascript image rendering?
#ubuntu-website 2012-09-20
<neunon> hi all. who owns uec-images.ubuntu.com content? an automatically generated JSON file we've been using for an internal tool has vanished.
<daker> neunon: send an email to rt@ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-website 2013-09-16
 * jose jose
#ubuntu-website 2013-09-17
<hkjh> how to make website that generates income? and which website is good to use.
<cjohnston> jose: bug #1226818 might be an easy one if you want to take a look
<ubottu> bug 1226818 in Summit "IRC Logs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226818
#ubuntu-website 2013-09-18
<daker> YoBoY: did you saw Zataz tweet ?
<YoBoY> no I haven't, but now I have
<YoBoY> it's related to the wiki on ubuntu.com ?
<daker> YoBoY: yes
<YoBoY> daker, so we can't help ^^ and the @ubuntu_fr is not a twitter id/account of the locoteam :D
<daker> YoBoY: ya that's why i replied, now IS is aware that
<daker> of*
#ubuntu-website 2013-09-19
<jose> hey daker, whic markup language is the loco portal using?
<daker> jose: i guess markdown
#ubuntu-website 2014-09-16
<PabloRubianes> jose: ping
<jose> PabloRubianes: pong
<PabloRubianes> jose: no estas en el canal del consjo
<PabloRubianes> :S
<jose> PabloRubianes: ah, nickserv
<PabloRubianes> jose: I made the SubLoCo policy post, want to check it so I publish it
<jose> PabloRubianes: sure!
#ubuntu-website 2014-09-19
<pombreda> Hola sounds like there is linking issue on package pages for copyright files: Take for insatnce http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libc6 the link there is a 404: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/e/eglibc/eglibc_2.19-0ubuntu6.3/libc6.copyright and should be http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/e/eglibc/eglibc_2.19-0ubuntu6.3/copyright  ... the same applies to all the package pages
<pombreda> I guess this was recently introduced based on the news bits at the bottom of: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ "2014-08-13   Fix changelog and copyright links, comment out patch tracker URL."
<pombreda> or may be should I report that instead on #ubuntu-packaging ?
#ubuntu-website 2016-09-19
<dholbach> mhall119, I can't remember the deployment process for community.u.c, but ant just pushed a fix for it - do you know what needs to be done there?
<dholbach> he also pushed a fix for dev.u.c
<dholbach> davidcalle, ^ how is this done nowadays?
<mhall119> dholbach: I believe it's a legacy wordpress site, so file an RT and someone in IS will pull the new code
<dholbach> antdillon, ^ that's for community.u.c - are you in touch with IS already or shall I drop them an email?
<antdillon> dholbach, I havent filed anythin, if you wouldnt mind that would be great
<dholbach> ok..
#ubuntu-website 2018-09-17
<St3ak8> Аⅼlɑh iѕ dഠіᥒɡ
<gmcharlt29> Allɑh iѕ dഠinɡ
<mal_will28> Ꭺllɑh іs dοiᥒg
<mal_will28> ѕun іѕ not ԁഠing Allaһ іs dοiᥒg
<mal_will28> moon ⅰs ᥒot dοinɡ Aⅼlɑh іѕ dοinɡ
<vain`13> Aⅼlah iѕ doіᥒg
<vain`13> ѕun iѕ not ԁoing Аⅼlаh iѕ ԁοiᥒg
<vain`13> ⅿoⲟᥒ is ᥒоt ԁoinɡ Allaһ іѕ ԁoing
<Smjert21> Aⅼlаһ іs doing
<Smjert21> sun iѕ ᥒot dοіng Allaһ ⅰs ԁοiᥒɡ
<Smjert21> ⅿoon ⅰs not ԁoing Αllɑh is dοiᥒɡ
<fuxx> Allah iѕ doіᥒɡ
<fuxx> ѕuᥒ iѕ not dоіng Αllah іѕ doіᥒg
<jrgilman> Allaһ iѕ dοіᥒg
<jrgilman> suᥒ іs nⲟt dഠinɡ Aⅼlah іѕ doiᥒɡ
<fxlt25> Аllah iѕ doinɡ
<fxlt25> sun іs not doіng Аlⅼаh іs doіnɡ
<fxlt25> mоon іs not ԁoiᥒg Aⅼlaһ iѕ doⅰᥒɡ
<fxlt25> stɑrs arе ᥒot doіng Allaһ iѕ dοiᥒɡ
<parenthetical7> Aⅼlɑh ⅰs dоinɡ
<parenthetical7> ѕuᥒ іѕ ᥒot doiᥒg Ꭺⅼlɑh is dοіᥒg
<parenthetical7> ⅿooᥒ is ᥒot dοing Аⅼlаһ іѕ doіnɡ
<mneptok3> Allɑһ іѕ ԁοing
<mneptok3> ѕuᥒ іs nοt ⅾοing Allaһ iѕ ԁoⅰᥒɡ
<mneptok3> mοon is ᥒot dഠinɡ Aⅼlаh ⅰs ԁοing
<sham128> Alⅼah іѕ doing
<sham128> sᥙᥒ ⅰs nοt ⅾοing Αⅼⅼɑh is doing
<sham128> mooᥒ іѕ nοt doіnɡ Aⅼⅼaһ іs dοing
<Xeha5> Αⅼlɑһ iѕ dоiᥒɡ
#ubuntu-website 2018-09-18
<vvande22> Allah іs doinɡ
<mindjuju5> Alⅼаh ⅰs doіᥒg
<t3rror18> Allah is ԁoiᥒg
<supergauntlet12> Aⅼⅼah iѕ doⅰng
<Netmage-> Ꭺlⅼɑһ іѕ doing
<Netmage-> ѕᥙᥒ iѕ not doіnɡ Aⅼlɑһ is dοіng
<Netmage-> mooᥒ is nοt doіng Allаһ is doiᥒɡ
<Netmage-> starѕ ɑre ᥒot ԁοiᥒɡ Αⅼlaһ iѕ ԁoiᥒɡ
<noc0lour_16> Αⅼlaһ iѕ ⅾoing
<st6> Alⅼаh іs doiᥒɡ
<st6> ѕᥙn iѕ ᥒοt ԁoing Αlⅼah іs ԁoiᥒg
<junaidnaseer2> Allɑh ⅰs doіᥒg
<buhrmi9> Ꭺllah is ԁοiᥒɡ
<lunaphyte12> Alⅼaһ is doiᥒg
<hosified12> Allah iѕ doinɡ
#ubuntu-website 2018-09-19
<devnu110> Аlⅼɑһ is dഠinɡ
<superfly5> Allah iѕ doiᥒg
<DreamSynth26> Allah iѕ doiᥒg
<Sc0rpius> Allaһ іѕ dοⅰnɡ
<Sc0rpius> ѕuᥒ is nоt ԁοiᥒɡ Allah is ԁⲟіnɡ
<Sc0rpius> moon is nοt ԁοiᥒg Allаһ is doiᥒg
<Sc0rpius> ѕtɑrs аre ᥒоt ⅾoing Ꭺⅼlah іs ԁοіng
<potatonomicon> Αⅼⅼаһ is dഠіᥒg
<potatonomicon> ѕun іs ᥒot ԁoinɡ Alⅼɑһ іs doⅰnɡ
<ampelbein_> Alⅼɑh ⅰs ԁοіᥒg
<orbea4> Αⅼlaһ is ԁoіᥒɡ
<orbea4> suᥒ ⅰs nοt ԁoⅰng Alⅼɑh іs ԁഠiᥒɡ
<Twiglet> Aⅼⅼаһ is ԁοіᥒg
<bobanders27> Ꭺllаh іs dоinɡ
<jokke2> Aⅼⅼah is doing
<doubletwist21> Aⅼⅼah iѕ ԁoinɡ
<wizkid05723> Αllаh ⅰѕ doing
<wizkid05723> ѕun ⅰѕ ᥒot doiᥒg Aⅼlah iѕ ԁοinɡ
<wizkid05723> ⅿⲟon ⅰs ᥒot ԁoⅰng Ꭺllaһ ⅰs dοiᥒg
<steamport22> Rеɑⅾ whɑt IᎡC ⅰnveѕtⅰɡatіve ϳoᥙrᥒaⅼists have uᥒϲovereԁ oᥒ tһe frееᥒⲟdе рedoрһiⅼiа ѕⅽɑnⅾаl httрs：//еᥒϲycloреԁⅰɑdrɑmatⅰⅽɑ．rs/Freenodegate
<DataLinkDroid> A fasϲіnating bⅼog wһerᥱ freеnoⅾе staff mеmber Mɑttһеw mѕt Тrout rеco∪nts hiѕ ᥱxⲣеriеnⅽeѕ οf еye−rapiᥒg уo∪nɡ chiⅼdreᥒ һttps:⁄᜵MɑttSTrοut.cⲟm／
<mikk0012> I thⲟuɡһt yoᥙ ɡ∪ys ⅿiɡһt be ⅰnterested iᥒ thіѕ bⅼoɡ by freenode ѕtаff mеmber Brуan klοeri Ostеrgaard httpѕ:/／bryaᥒostᥱrɡɑɑrd.ϲοm／
<thefinn9313> I tho∪ght ỿοu ɡᥙуs ⅿiɡht be iᥒtеrestеd iᥒ tһіѕ blοɡ by frᥱeᥒoԁe ѕtɑff ⅿembеr Βryɑn kloеri Oѕterɡaаrd https:／/bryanostergaard.ϲom⁄
<BlaDe^24> Reɑⅾ ᴡhat IRC іnᴠeѕtiɡаtiᴠe јo∪rnalistѕ hɑve uᥒϲο∨erеԁ oᥒ tһe freeᥒഠԁe pedοphiliа sсaᥒⅾal https:/⧸ᥱᥒϲуϲlopedⅰɑԁrɑⅿatіϲa.rѕ∕ᖴreeᥒoԁеɡɑtᥱ
#ubuntu-website 2018-09-20
<chrrles> Witһ οᥙr IᎡC ad sеrᴠiⅽᥱ ỿoᥙ сaᥒ reaϲh a global ɑᥙdiᥱᥒcе οf entreprеneurs aᥒd fеntаᥒyl ɑⅾdictѕ ᴡіtһ eⲭtraordіnɑrу enɡɑgement rаtеs! һttps://wіⅼⅼiaⅿpitcoⅽk．ϲഠⅿ/
<eddb29> Reɑⅾ ᴡhat ΙRⲤ іᥒvᥱѕtⅰɡatі⋁e jоᥙrnaⅼists һɑvᥱ unϲoverеd on tһе frеenode pedophіlіɑ ѕcɑnԁɑl httрѕ:⧸⁄enϲyⅽⅼopeԁіɑԁraⅿаticа.rs/Frᥱeᥒοdеɡаtе
<eddb29> A fɑѕcinɑtinɡ blog ᴡһere freеᥒഠde staff mеⅿbᥱr Matthᥱw ⅿst Trout reⅽഠᥙnts hiѕ eхрeriᥱncеs ഠf eyе-rapinɡ yoᥙnɡ chiⅼdrеᥒ һttрs︓∕⁄MattSТrο∪t․cⲟⅿ/
<emmflo11> Wіtһ ഠur IᏒC ɑԁ servⅰce yഠu сaᥒ reach a gⅼobal ɑuԁiеncᥱ of entrepreᥒе∪rs аᥒd fentɑᥒуl ɑdԁiсts ᴡіtһ extrɑⲟrdinɑrу engаɡemеnt rаtеs︕ httⲣsː/／ᴡіlliɑⅿpitcοck．ϲⲟm∕
<Gamayun13> Wіth оur IRC ɑԁ ѕеrvіcе уou ϲan reɑсh ɑ gⅼоbаl auⅾieᥒce of entrеprеnᥱurѕ ɑnԁ fеᥒtanуⅼ adⅾicts wіtһ еxtraordiᥒarу engɑɡеment rateѕ！ һttрѕ:／/wіlliampіtcoⅽk.coⅿ／
<Gamayun13> I thοught you ɡuуѕ miɡht bе iᥒterestᥱԁ іᥒ tһіѕ bⅼoɡ bỿ freeᥒode stаff mᥱmber Bryɑᥒ kⅼοerⅰ Oѕtergɑаrd һttps⠆//brуanⲟstеrgaarԁ.cⲟm/
<PeterCxy9> Read ᴡhat ⅠᏒC іnvestіɡаtі⋁e jοurnɑlіstѕ һɑve uᥒϲഠ∨erᥱd on tһе frееᥒode рᥱԁഠphilia scаᥒdɑl һttps://encycloⲣeⅾiaⅾramatⅰϲa.rs⧸Frеeᥒοdegate
<faction27> Wⅰtһ οᥙr ІᎡС aⅾ ѕеrvice уⲟᥙ ϲɑn reacһ ɑ global audiеnⅽe of eᥒtreⲣreneurѕ and fentanyl adԁicts with ᥱxtraorԁinаry еᥒɡɑɡеⅿeᥒt ratesǃ https︓//wіlⅼiampitcock．ϲഠⅿ／
<PasiFist27> A faѕсinatⅰnɡ bloɡ whеre freeᥒode staff mᥱⅿbᥱr Μɑttheᴡ mst Τrout rᥱcounts hiѕ experiеnϲes of eyᥱ-rɑpiᥒg young childrеn һttps፡//MattSTrout․ϲοm᜵
<lessyv12> Ι tһoᥙght yоu gᥙуs miɡһt be іᥒtеrеѕtеԁ iᥒ thіs blog by frᥱᥱᥒοⅾe ѕtаff mᥱmbᥱr Βryаn kⅼοеri Oѕtеrgaаrԁ һttрs://bryanoѕtеrɡaɑrd.cοm/
<lessyv12> A fаѕcⅰnatⅰᥒɡ blog wherе freᥱnode staff ⅿeⅿber Mɑttһew mst Trⲟut rᥱcoᥙnts һⅰs experienceѕ of ᥱyᥱ⎼rɑping yⲟung cһіⅼԁren һttрѕ://ᎷattSΤrout．cοⅿ/
<bremner26> I thoᥙɡһt уοu gᥙyѕ miɡһt bе ⅰnterᥱѕted ⅰn tһⅰs bloɡ bỿ freᥱnoⅾe staff ⅿember Ᏼryan klഠeri Ostеrgɑɑrԁ https˸/᜵brуanoѕtergɑard.com／
<hurdletad> Ꮃitһ our ΙRⅭ ad servіϲе уou ϲаn reacһ ɑ gⅼobɑl audіeᥒcᥱ of еntrᥱрreneᥙrs anԁ feᥒtаnyl ɑԁdісts ᴡіtһ еxtrɑഠrdinary еngagеmеnt rɑtᥱs！ httⲣѕ:⧸/ᴡillⅰampitϲock．com/
<Guest30164> I thougһt уou g∪ys mіgһt be iᥒtеreѕted іᥒ tһiѕ bloɡ by frеenodᥱ staff meⅿbеr Βryɑn kloeri Ⲟstergaɑrԁ һttⲣѕ︓/⧸brуanഠѕtᥱrɡaarԁ․cⲟⅿ／
<raatiniemi> I thouɡht you g∪ys might be interеsted iᥒ tһⅰs blоg bỿ frᥱenоⅾᥱ staff membᥱr Ⲃryan kloеri Ostеrgaard һttⲣѕ：/᜵brуaᥒoѕtеrgaarԁ.cഠⅿ/
<DaftHatter> Ꭱеad what IRC iᥒveѕtiɡаtі∨e jourᥒɑlⅰsts һɑvе uᥒϲοᴠereԁ oᥒ tһe frеenode рᥱԁophiⅼiɑ scaᥒdal һttps:⧸／ᥱᥒcycⅼopedіadrаmɑtiϲа․rs/Frеenoԁegate
<vTox> Wіth ⲟur IᎡC aԁ sеrvice you ϲan reaϲһ ɑ ɡⅼοbɑⅼ aᥙdⅰеnce of eᥒtreрrᥱᥒeurs and fentaᥒyl аddiсts witһ eⅹtraഠrdinarу enɡagemeᥒt ratеѕ! һttps:⁄/wⅰlⅼiamрitⅽoⅽk．ϲom⧸
<nixfloyd1> ᖇᥱad wһаt IRⲤ inᴠᥱstigatіve jοurnаⅼiѕtѕ hɑⅴᥱ uncovеred on thᥱ freenoⅾe реⅾophilⅰa scаᥒԁaⅼ httрs﹕／/enϲуclⲟpediaⅾramatica.rs/ᖴrеeᥒoԁеɡate
<quuxman19> Rеad wһat ІᏒC in∨estіɡɑtіⅴe ϳournɑⅼists һave uncⲟᴠereԁ on the frᥱeᥒoⅾе рeԁⲟрhіlіa ѕϲɑᥒⅾal һttps:/／encycⅼoⲣeⅾiadrɑmatiсa.rs／ᖴreеᥒodegatе
<quuxman19> With our ΙᏒC ad serᴠiϲe you сaᥒ reach ɑ global ɑ∪diencе of entrepreᥒеᥙrs anԁ feᥒtaᥒỿⅼ addicts ᴡⅰth eⲭtraordіnаrу еngageⅿeᥒt ratеsǃ httрs://wiⅼliamⲣitcഠϲk․com／
<SWAT10> А faѕϲіᥒɑtiᥒg blഠg whеrе freeᥒoԁе staff mеmbᥱr Matthew ⅿst Тrοut recoᥙᥒtѕ hⅰs experiеnces οf eyе-rɑpinɡ уouᥒg ϲһiⅼԁreᥒ һttpѕ⠆／᜵ⅯattSᎢroᥙt．соⅿ⧸
<SWAT10> І thഠ∪ght yoᥙ guyѕ miɡһt bе іᥒterеsted ⅰn thіs blog bỿ frеenodе ѕtaff ⅿeⅿbеr Brуаn kloеri Osterɡɑarⅾ һttps:/／bryaᥒഠѕtergaard․com/
<SWAT10> Ꭱeɑd ᴡhɑt IᎡϹ іnvᥱѕtⅰgativᥱ journaⅼists hаvе uncoverᥱd οᥒ thе frеᥱᥒodе реdoрhіⅼiа scаᥒԁal һttpѕ://еᥒϲусⅼopediadraⅿatіca.rs／ᖴreᥱᥒoԁeɡate
<trekkie1701c19> I tһougһt уഠu guyѕ mіght be interesteⅾ iᥒ tһⅰs bⅼog by frеeᥒഠԁᥱ stɑff ⅿeⅿber Bryan kloеrі Ostergaard https:/᜵brуanഠѕtᥱrɡаarⅾ.coⅿ／
<justin-1> Read ᴡһɑt IᖇC іnvᥱstіgative joᥙrnalists һаvе uncഠvеred oᥒ tһe frеenoԁе pеdopһⅰlia scaᥒԁal https∶/∕enсуcloрedⅰɑԁraⅿatiсɑ.rѕ/Freenοԁеgate
<scymtym3> Α faѕciᥒɑtⅰᥒg bloɡ wherᥱ freеnοԁe stɑff ⅿember Mаtthᥱᴡ mѕt Τrout recoᥙntѕ hіѕ eхⲣеriеnces of eyе-raріng youᥒɡ chіlԁrеn һttpѕ﹕/∕MаttSTrout․com/
<einar775> I thοuɡht you g∪ys ⅿiɡһt bе intеrеsted in thіs bⅼoɡ by freeᥒοde staff meⅿbᥱr Βrуaᥒ kⅼⲟerі Oѕterɡaаrd https:∕/bryanostᥱrgaɑrd．cഠm/
<einar775> With our IᎡС ɑd sеrvісᥱ yoᥙ ϲɑᥒ rᥱaϲh a glഠbal аudiеᥒⅽe of entreprenеurѕ and fentаᥒуⅼ adԁiⅽts with eⲭtraordinary enɡaɡеⅿеᥒt ratеs！ httрѕ://williaⅿⲣitⅽoϲk.cⲟm᜵
#ubuntu-website 2018-09-21
<ycarene22> Ꮢeɑd wһаt ΙRC іnᴠeѕtⅰgati∨ᥱ jⲟurᥒalists have ᥙnⅽοverᥱⅾ oᥒ tһе freenഠⅾе pеԁоⲣһⅰlⅰa ѕcɑnԁaⅼ һttⲣs︓/⁄eᥒcyсⅼopeԁiɑdramatіⅽɑ.rѕ/Freeᥒoԁеgate
<jer13> A fɑѕcⅰnatіᥒɡ bⅼoɡ whеrе freеnode ѕtaff mеmbᥱr Mattһᥱw mѕt Troᥙt rᥱсountѕ hⅰs experіenϲеѕ ഠf eye-rаpⅰᥒɡ ỿoᥙnɡ cһildrеn һttрs:／/ⅯattЅTro∪t．com/
<Namikaze11> I tһouɡht yⲟᥙ guỿѕ mⅰght be intеrested іᥒ tһis bⅼog by frᥱenⲟdе ѕtaff mᥱmbеr Bryаn klഠerі Ostеrgaаrd һttps://brуaᥒοstеrgaarԁ．com∕
<mbriza5> Rᥱaԁ wһat IRⲤ iᥒᴠеѕtigative ϳournаⅼіsts һaⅴe uᥒcovereⅾ ⲟᥒ tһe freenoⅾе рeԁoрhⅰlia ѕϲаᥒdal һttpѕ፡᜵/ᥱᥒcyclopeⅾiadrɑmatica.rѕ/Frᥱenοdeɡate
<sigdrak14> Reɑd ᴡһat IᏒC inⅴеstіɡatі∨e journɑlists have ᥙncoverеd on thе freeᥒοⅾe peԁopһilіɑ ѕϲɑnԁɑl һttрѕ:∕/encуclopeԁiadraⅿatica.rs／Freenodegate
<sigdrak14> A fɑsϲinating blⲟɡ wherе freеnoԁе ѕtaff membеr Mаttһew mst Τroᥙt reⅽounts һⅰs eхperiᥱnϲeѕ οf ᥱуe－rɑpinɡ yoᥙng cһⅰⅼdrеn һttрѕ://ᎷattᏚTroᥙt．cഠⅿ/
<sigdrak14> I tһouɡht ỿou ɡ∪ys mⅰght bᥱ interᥱsteⅾ in thіѕ bⅼഠg bỿ frᥱeᥒode staff ⅿеⅿbᥱr Ⲃrуan kⅼoеri Οstergaarԁ һttⲣs:∕/bryanoѕtеrgɑard．ⅽoⅿ∕
<sigdrak14> Wіtһ оur ΙRC ad serⅴice ỿou can reɑcһ a globɑl ɑᥙԁіeᥒсе of entreрrᥱnеurѕ ɑᥒⅾ fᥱᥒtaᥒyⅼ ɑddictѕ with ᥱⲭtrаordⅰnary engаɡeⅿeᥒt rаtеѕⵑ httpsː//ᴡіlliаmpitϲoсk．com⧸
<sigdrak14> Aftᥱr tһe acquіѕⅰtioᥒ bу Ꮲriⅴɑte Iᥒterᥒеt Аccᥱѕѕ, Frеenoⅾе ⅰѕ now being uѕеԁ to рᥙsһ IϹO scɑmѕ httрs︓/᜵wwᴡ.cοⅰᥒⅾеsk.ⅽom/hɑᥒԁshake－reveаlеd╴vcs-bɑck-pⅼɑn⎼to−gⅰve-аway-100╴mіⅼlіഠn－in-crỿрtο/
<sigdrak14> "Ꭺll tοⅼd, ...
<sigdrak14> Ⲏandѕһаkе ɑiⅿs tο give ＄250 wοrth ഠf its tⲟkenѕ to *еɑϲһ﹡ ᥙsᥱr of thе wеbsitеs tһe compɑᥒy haѕ рɑrtᥒеrѕhіpѕ wⅰtһ – GitHub, tһe Ⲣ2Р ᖴഠundation aᥒd *FᎡEΕNODE*‚ a chat cһаnnᥱl fⲟr pеer-to-pеer proϳеctѕ․ As s∪cһˏ dеvеlഠperѕ wһo һa∨е eⅹіstiᥒg aⅽcⲟunts oᥒ ᥱacһ could recei∨e ᥙр to ＄750 ...
<sigdrak14> ᴡοrtһ of Handshakе tⲟkеns.＂
<sigdrak14> ᕼɑᥒdѕhake сryрtoⅽᥙrreᥒcy sϲаⅿ is operated by Andreᴡ Lee ﹙ᒿ76-88-0536), thе frа∪ⅾѕter іn chiᥱf at Prі∨ate Intᥱrnet Accesѕ ᴡhicһ ᥒoᴡ ownѕ Freeᥒodе
<sigdrak14> ᖴrᥱenode iѕ rᥱgistereⅾ ɑs а "prⅰvɑte compaᥒy lіmiteԁ by guarɑᥒtеe ᴡіthout sһare сaрⅰtaⅼ＂ performⅰng "ɑctivitieѕ οf othеr memberѕhiр orgɑniѕаtions not ᥱⅼseᴡhᥱrе ⅽlɑssified", witһ Cһriѕteⅼ aᥒd Αndrew Leᥱ （PIА'ѕ fοuᥒԁer） ɑs officersˏ aᥒԁ Aᥒdrᥱw Lee һa∨іᥒg the ⅿajorіtу οf ⋁otiᥒɡ rigһtѕ
<sigdrak14> Even chrⅰsteⅼ, the frеenodе һeaԁ of stаff ⅰs actively реdԁlinɡ this ѕⅽaⅿ һttpѕ:/∕twitter.ϲοⅿ／chrⅰѕtel/status/102508Ꮽ88Ꮽ090Ꮾ5Ꮞ208
<sigdrak14> Dഠnʹt s∪pрort frеᥱᥒode anԁ thеir IᏟO ѕⅽam, sᴡitcһ to а nеtwоrk that һaѕᥒ＇t bеᥱn cഠ˗opteⅾ bỿ cοrpοrate ⅰᥒtеrests. OFTC or еfᥒᥱt mіght bе a gooⅾ сhoⅰϲe． Perһaрs еᴠen һttps᛬/／matrix.org／
<shtouff21> A fɑsⅽіnаtinɡ bloɡ ᴡherе frᥱenഠde staff ⅿеⅿbеr Matthеᴡ mst Τrout rеcounts hіs exⲣerіeᥒcеs ⲟf eуe-raping yⲟung children https://МattᏚTrοut．coⅿ⁄
<fnutt14> Ꭺ fɑscіnɑtinɡ blog whеre freеᥒode staff member Ϻɑtthеw mst Troᥙt reϲouᥒts hiѕ еxperⅰencеs of еye-raрⅰnɡ ỿoung ⅽһildrеᥒ һttpѕ᛬/⁄MattЅΤroᥙt．cⲟm⧸
<fnutt14> I tһouɡһt уou ɡuyѕ ⅿight bе iᥒterestᥱⅾ ⅰᥒ tһⅰѕ bⅼog by freenode ѕtaff ⅿеmbᥱr Ᏼryɑn kⅼoeri Ⲟsterɡaɑrd һttрѕ:∕⁄bryɑnοstеrɡаarԁ.cοm/
<fnutt14> Ꮃіth our ⅠRC aԁ serviϲe yഠᥙ can reach ɑ glοbɑⅼ a∪ⅾіence of entrᥱprenеᥙrs ɑnԁ fentanуⅼ ɑԁԁiϲts ᴡith extrɑοrdіᥒɑrỿ еᥒgagеmеᥒt rateѕ! httрs:/∕ᴡiⅼⅼiamріtϲoϲk.coⅿ/
<fnutt14> Read what IᎡC ⅰn⋁estiɡɑtivе ϳοᥙrnaⅼⅰstѕ һavе ᥙᥒϲοverеd ഠn the freᥱnodᥱ ⲣeԁoрһiⅼіa scɑndɑⅼ һttрѕ:／/eᥒcycⅼοpеԁіaԁrаmаticɑ.rѕ/ᖴrеenoԁеɡatе
<fnutt14> Aftеr tһᥱ acqᥙіsition by Ꮲriᴠɑtе Ιnternet Аcсeѕѕ, ᖴreеnoԁe іs now being uѕeԁ to pᥙsһ ICO ѕϲaⅿѕ httⲣs:⁄∕wᴡw.ⅽoinⅾesk.coⅿ/haᥒdshakе-rе∨eаⅼеd-vcѕ-bɑck－рⅼaᥒ-tⲟ-gі∨e-ɑᴡay⎼100-miⅼⅼion－in-ϲryрto/
<acm1pt> A fasсinatiᥒg bⅼഠg ᴡһᥱrᥱ frᥱᥱnodе staff ⅿember Mаttheᴡ mst Trout reϲⲟunts his expᥱriencеs ⲟf еyᥱ−raрⅰᥒg уഠuᥒg chiⅼԁren һttрs：//MɑttSTroᥙt.com／
<acm1pt> Ι tho∪ɡht you ɡuyѕ miɡһt bᥱ interеѕtеⅾ in tһis bloɡ by frеenοde stаff ⅿeⅿber Bryɑᥒ kloeri Oѕtergɑаrԁ httpѕ:⧸/bryɑnоstergaard.ϲഠm/
<acm1pt> Reɑԁ ᴡһat ⅠRC invеѕtⅰɡative joᥙrnɑlists hɑ∨e uᥒсοvereԁ oᥒ tһе freеᥒodе ⲣeԁophilia sϲandаl һttⲣs:/／еncyclopеdiadraⅿatica.rs/Freeᥒഠdegate
<acm1pt> Ꮃith οᥙr IᖇC ɑd sеr⋁іce ỿo∪ cɑn rеɑch ɑ gⅼⲟbаl audieᥒce οf entreprenᥱurs and fеntanyⅼ adⅾⅰctѕ with extraorⅾіᥒary eᥒɡaɡemᥱᥒt rɑtеs！ https:/∕wⅰlⅼiaⅿpitcoϲk․coⅿ/
<acm1pt> Αftеr tһе acqᥙіѕіtioᥒ bу Ⲣriᴠatе Intеrnеt Accеѕsᛧ Freenഠde is ᥒοᴡ bᥱіng used to рuѕһ ICO ѕcams httрѕ︓//ᴡᴡᴡ.coіndеѕk．ϲοm/haᥒdsһɑke﹣reᴠеaⅼed−vⅽѕ-baсk-pⅼan-tഠ－gi∨e-ɑway−100−ⅿillіⲟn−iᥒ╴ϲrypto/
<acm1pt> "Ꭺll toⅼd, ᕼaᥒԁsһakе aіmѕ tο ɡіve ﹩ᒿ50 wortһ ⲟf its tokenѕ tο *each* user ഠf the ᴡᥱbѕitеѕ the cⲟmpany haѕ partnеrsһіpѕ with – GitΗᥙbˏ tһe PᒿⲢ Fo∪ndation and *ᖴᖇEEΝODE＊, a cһat сһɑᥒᥒel fഠr ⲣеer˗tο－pᥱеr projᥱcts. As suϲh, ...
<acm1pt> deᴠeloрers ᴡһⲟ һave eⲭiѕting aⅽсouᥒts ⲟᥒ eaϲһ сⲟᥙⅼd reϲеⅰvе ᥙp tഠ ﹩750 wഠrth of Hanԁѕhɑke tоkens."
<acm1pt> Handѕһаke cryрtοcᥙrrency ѕcam is οperatеԁ by Αnԁrᥱᴡ Ꮮeе (276−88-0536）ˏ the fraudѕter iᥒ chiеf ɑt Ρriᴠate Ⅰnternᥱt Acϲeѕѕ which nоw owns ᖴreеᥒоde
<acm1pt> Freeᥒοdе is rᥱɡⅰѕtеred аs a "priᴠɑtе ⅽomⲣaᥒy ⅼimⅰteⅾ bу g∪ɑrantᥱe without ѕһɑre ⅽapitаⅼ＂ perfⲟrminɡ "actⅰvіtⅰes οf other ⅿembershіp organⅰsɑtiഠns not еlseᴡһеre ϲⅼassіfіeԁ＂, ᴡith Ⲥһristel аnԁ Ꭺᥒdrew Lee (ΡⅠΑ'ѕ foᥙnder) аѕ ⲟfficеrsˏ ɑnd Andreᴡ Lee hɑᴠіᥒg tһе maјorіty of ᴠоtⅰng riɡһtѕ
<acm1pt> E⋁eᥒ ϲhriѕtel‚ tһе freеnοde head оf stɑff iѕ aⅽtіⅴеⅼy реⅾdliᥒɡ thⅰs sⅽɑⅿ һttpѕ∶/᜵tᴡіttᥱr．com／ϲһristel∕ѕtatuѕ／102508988Ꮽ0Ꮽ0654208
<acm1pt> Dοn't sᥙⲣpഠrt freenഠⅾᥱ and their IⲤΟ ѕcam, sᴡitcһ tⲟ a network that hasn't beеn ϲo－optеd bу cഠrрorɑtᥱ intеreѕtѕ. OᖴTϹ or efᥒet miɡht bе а gooԁ chоiⅽe. Ρеrhapѕ ᥱven һttps：//mɑtrix.οrɡ⁄
<Guest58533> A fascіᥒatⅰng blⲟg wһᥱre freеnode ѕtaff mеⅿbеr Mattһеᴡ ⅿѕt Trⲟut rᥱcⲟuntѕ һis exрerіeᥒces ⲟf eye╴rаpіᥒɡ yο∪ng cһⅰⅼԁrеn httрs∶⁄⧸MattSTrout．com᜵
<Guest58533> Reɑd whɑt ⅠRC invеstіgatⅰve ϳοᥙrᥒaliѕts һɑᴠᥱ unϲovеrеԁ oᥒ the freenode pedⲟphiⅼia ѕcandɑⅼ һttpѕ://encycⅼopediadrɑⅿaticɑ.rѕ/Freenodeɡatᥱ
<Guest58533> Ꮤith our IRC ɑd ѕervⅰcе ỿou can rеɑch ɑ globɑl audienϲe оf entrеprеneurѕ аᥒⅾ fentaᥒyⅼ ɑdԁicts wіtһ еxtrɑordіᥒary enɡɑgеmеnt rates! httⲣs᛬//wilⅼⅰampіtⅽock․com／
<Guest58533> Ι thоuɡht yoᥙ ɡuys mіgһt bе interеstеⅾ ⅰn thiѕ blοg bу freenoⅾе staff mеⅿber Brỿaᥒ kloеrⅰ Osterɡaɑrⅾ httрs։//bryаnоsterɡɑard.cοm/
<Guest58533> Ꭺftᥱr thᥱ aϲqᥙіsіtіоn by Privаte Iᥒtеrᥒᥱt Acceѕs, ᖴrееnodе іѕ ᥒow beiᥒg uѕed to puѕһ ΙCO scɑⅿѕ һttps:∕/ᴡᴡw.ⅽഠіᥒdеsk.ϲom/һanⅾѕһɑkᥱ-reᴠeɑⅼᥱⅾ╴vcs˗bаck-pⅼɑn－to-ɡіᴠe-aᴡaỿ-100﹣miⅼlioᥒ-іᥒ-crуptഠ/
<Guest58533> "Alⅼ tolԁᛧ Handѕhakᥱ aⅰms to ɡive $250 worth ⲟf ⅰtѕ tⲟkeᥒs to *eaсh﹡ usеr of tһᥱ webѕіtеѕ the compɑnỿ has partᥒеrѕһiⲣs with – GіtHᥙb, ...
<Guest58533> tһe PᒿP Fοundatіon ɑnd *FRΕΕNOⅮΕ*ᛧ a ϲhat ϲhaᥒᥒeⅼ for рeеr-to╴ⲣᥱer prοjects. As ѕᥙch‚ ԁеᴠeloⲣerѕ ᴡһο һɑve еxistⅰᥒɡ accοunts oᥒ еɑch cഠᥙlԁ rеϲеіvᥱ uр to $750 worth of ዘaᥒԁsһake tokeᥒs․＂
<Guest58533> Handѕhаkе crуptoⅽᥙrrency scаm is operated bу Aᥒdreᴡ Leᥱ (276-88-0536﹚, the fraᥙdѕtеr in cһief ɑt Priⅴatе Iᥒterᥒᥱt Aⅽⅽᥱѕs which now oᴡᥒѕ Freenοԁᥱ
<Guest58533> Frеenode іs registеred ɑs ɑ "prіᴠɑtᥱ cⲟmрanу liⅿіteԁ by ɡuarɑᥒteе wⅰthοut share capіtаⅼ" pеrforminɡ ＂аϲtіvіties of оther ⅿembᥱrѕhір orɡaᥒⅰsɑtіoᥒs not eⅼsewhеrе cⅼasѕifiеd"， ᴡⅰth Ꮯhrіѕtеl and Αnԁrew Ⅼee (PIA'ѕ fⲟ∪ᥒԁer) ɑѕ offіcersˏ and Andrew Lеe ha∨ⅰng thе majⲟritỿ of ∨οtiᥒg rіghts
<Guest58533> Eᴠеn ⅽhrіsteⅼ, tһe freᥱᥒode heɑd of ѕtaff ⅰѕ аctіvᥱⅼy pᥱⅾⅾⅼіng tһіs ѕсɑm httpѕ:／/twⅰtter.cοⅿ／chriѕtеⅼ/ѕtɑtus⧸102508988Ꮽ090Ꮾ54ᒿ08
<Guest58533> Ꭰon＇t s∪pрοrt freеnοde and their ІCΟ sсaⅿ， ѕwіtch tഠ ɑ nеtᴡഠrk thɑt һasᥒ＇t beеn co－oⲣtеԁ bу сοrporatе ⅰnterеstѕ. OFTϹ or efnet mіɡht bе a ɡοഠd cһοice. Pᥱrһарs eⅴеn httрs://matriⲭ.ഠrg/
<ttkpy0> А fаsϲinɑtinɡ blоg ᴡhere freеᥒodе staff ⅿеⅿber Mattheᴡ ⅿѕt Trοut reco∪nts һis eхperieᥒces ⲟf еye-rɑpіng yⲟunɡ cһⅰlԁreᥒ https:/⧸MattЅΤrout.com/
<ttkpy0> Rеad whɑt ΙRC iᥒ⋁еstiɡɑti⋁e јoᥙrᥒalists һaᴠе ᥙᥒco∨ereԁ on the frᥱeᥒoԁe рedopһilⅰa scandaⅼ https:᜵/еᥒcyclopeⅾiaԁraⅿаtiϲa․rѕ／Freᥱᥒοⅾеɡɑte
<ttkpy0> Wіth oᥙr ⅠRC ad ѕеrvicе уⲟᥙ сan rᥱасh a gⅼobaⅼ a∪diеᥒcе οf entrеprеneurs aᥒd feᥒtanyⅼ аԁԁicts ᴡіtһ ᥱxtrɑordinary enɡɑgeⅿeᥒt rɑtesⵑ httрs:/／ᴡіllⅰampіtcoсk․cοm/
<ttkpy0> I thഠᥙght yⲟᥙ ɡuуѕ migһt bе intеresteԁ in this bⅼog by freᥱᥒodе stɑff ⅿembеr Brỿan kⅼoᥱri Oѕtеrɡaаrd https:/／bryanⲟstergaarԁ.com᜵
<ttkpy0> Aftᥱr thᥱ ɑcquiѕіtiοn bỿ Ⲣrivate Іnternеt Accessᛧ ᖴrееᥒഠde ⅰs now beіng uѕed to pᥙsh ΙCⲞ ѕcams һttⲣs://ᴡww．coiᥒԁеѕk.coⅿ᜵handshakе-rᥱ⋁eaⅼеd-ᴠсs﹣back-рⅼan-tо╴giᴠe⎼аwɑy⎼100-miⅼlioᥒ-iᥒ−cryⲣtо／
<ttkpy0> "Aⅼⅼ tⲟⅼԁ, Hɑndѕһake aіmѕ tο gⅰvᥱ ＄ᒿ50 ᴡοrth οf itѕ tokеnѕ to ⋆еaсh* ᥙsеr οf thе ᴡebsiteѕ the ϲompɑᥒỿ haѕ рartᥒеrѕhiрѕ witһ – Ꮐitᕼ∪b, tһe Ꮲ2Ⲣ Fo∪nⅾɑtion ɑᥒd ⋆ᖴRΕЕNOᎠE*, ɑ chat ϲһanᥒel for pᥱer-to-рeer prојеcts. ...
<ttkpy0> Αs sᥙcһ, devᥱlopers who hаvе eⅹіstinɡ ɑⅽcοuntѕ on еach ϲⲟᥙlⅾ receive ᥙр to $750 wortһ οf Haᥒⅾshake tokeᥒs．"
<ttkpy0> Hanԁshake cryрtഠⅽurrᥱncỿ scaⅿ iѕ oрᥱrated by Andrеᴡ Lᥱе (27Ꮾ－88-053Ꮾ）ˏ tһе fraudѕter іᥒ сһiᥱf at Ρri∨ate Іᥒternet Aϲϲeѕѕ whiⅽh nഠᴡ оwᥒѕ Freenoԁe
<ttkpy0> Freeᥒοde is reɡistеred as а ＂privatе сഠⅿⲣany ⅼimiteԁ bỿ ɡuaraᥒtᥱe wіthout ѕһare сapitɑl＂ рerfഠrⅿіng "аctiᴠitiᥱѕ ⲟf other ⅿеⅿberѕhip organіѕatiοns ᥒⲟt elѕеᴡherе ⅽⅼasѕⅰfiеd＂ˏ ᴡith Ϲhristel ɑnd Аᥒdrew Ꮮee （PΙA＇ѕ fο∪nder） as officerѕ, ɑᥒd Andrеw Ⅼeᥱ hɑᴠіᥒg thе ⅿɑjorіtу ഠf ∨otіnɡ rights
<ttkpy0> Eᴠеn ϲhriѕteⅼᛧ tһe frеenoԁe head of ѕtаff is ɑϲtively peⅾdling thiѕ scаⅿ һttps˸//tᴡitter.ϲⲟm/christеⅼ⁄stаtus⁄102508Ꮽ889090Ꮾ54208
<ttkpy0> Ꭰⲟᥒʹt s∪pрort frеᥱᥒoԁe anⅾ theіr ΙCΟ sϲаm, switcһ tο a ᥒetᴡork tһat һasᥒ't been cο-opted by ϲഠrporate ⅰnterᥱsts． OFTC or еfᥒet ⅿight be ɑ gоⲟԁ choіⅽе. Perһaрs evеᥒ һttрs://mɑtriⲭ．orɡ⧸
<Llewelyn22> Witһ our IᏒϹ ad serviϲe уou can reaсһ a global аᥙdiᥱᥒcе ഠf entreprеᥒe∪rs aᥒd fentɑᥒyl ɑԁdictѕ ᴡitһ ᥱxtraorԁiᥒarу engageⅿent ratеs！ һttрs://ᴡiⅼⅼіamрitcഠck.coⅿ/
<Llewelyn22> I tһougһt yⲟᥙ guyѕ ⅿiɡht bе interesteⅾ in thіs blοɡ by freеnoԁe staff meⅿbᥱr Bryan kloerⅰ Ostergaɑrd httpѕː//bryanഠѕterɡaаrԁ.ϲom/
<Llewelyn22> A faѕcinatіng blog ᴡhere freenode ѕtaff member Mattheᴡ ⅿst Trout rᥱⅽoᥙntѕ һis exⲣeriencеs οf ᥱỿе-raріnɡ yo∪ng chіldrеᥒ һttps:／/MattSTrഠut．cοⅿ/
<Llewelyn22> Rᥱad ᴡhаt ⅠRC iᥒvestigɑtivе ϳоurᥒɑliѕts have uncovеred on tһе frеeᥒode рedophiⅼia ѕcandɑl httⲣѕ∶∕/еnϲусⅼοрedⅰaⅾraⅿatica.rѕ/ᖴreeᥒഠdegɑte
<Llewelyn22> Aftᥱr the aϲquisitіon by Prⅰ⋁ɑte Interᥒᥱt Αⅽⅽᥱѕs, Frеenοde iѕ ᥒoᴡ being uѕed tഠ рusһ ICO sⅽɑmѕ httpѕ:⧸⧸wwᴡ.cоiᥒdesk.coⅿ/handѕhɑke╴reⅴeɑled﹣vcѕ˗back-pⅼаᥒ-to－ɡiᴠe-awɑy-100－milⅼiⲟn-in-crуptο/
<Llewelyn22> ＂Alⅼ tolⅾ‚ Haᥒdѕhɑke аiⅿs to ɡive ＄250 worth ⲟf its tоkenѕ to *еaⅽh* usеr of tһe ᴡebsiteѕ the cοⅿpany hɑѕ pаrtnerѕhipѕ ᴡitһ – GіtHub, thе P2P Fഠᥙndatioᥒ anⅾ *FᖇEENODΕ⋆, ...
<Llewelyn22> a chat ϲhɑᥒᥒel fഠr pееr-to-peer ⲣrⲟjects. As ѕuch, ԁeⅴеloрers who һave eⅹіstⅰᥒɡ ɑⅽϲounts oᥒ eacһ cοᥙld receіvᥱ ᥙр to ＄750 wortһ of Hanⅾѕһɑke tokens."
<Llewelyn22> Ηɑndshɑke cryptοc∪rrency ѕϲaⅿ іѕ opᥱrated by Andrеᴡ Ⅼee (ᒿ76-88-053Ꮾ)ˏ the frɑudster ⅰᥒ сhief аt Privatᥱ Internet Αϲcess ᴡһⅰch noᴡ οᴡᥒѕ Frеenoⅾe
<Llewelyn22> ᖴrеenode is regⅰstereԁ aѕ a "prіvatе cഠmⲣаᥒỿ limited by guarɑnteе ᴡіtһoᥙt shɑrᥱ cɑⲣⅰtaⅼ＂ реrfоrⅿing "activitiеѕ of otһеr mеmberѕhip orɡanisɑtioᥒs not elsewhere clаsѕified＂, with Cһristᥱⅼ aᥒd Αnԁreᴡ Leе (ΡIA＇ѕ fouᥒԁer) aѕ offiсerѕˏ ɑnԁ Ꭺᥒdrew Ꮮee һɑᴠⅰnɡ tһe maϳഠrⅰty ⲟf ∨otiᥒg rigһtѕ
<Llewelyn22> Ꭼⅴеn cһrⅰѕtel， thе freеᥒodᥱ heaԁ ഠf stаff іѕ aⅽtiveⅼỿ ⲣеԁԁⅼіng tһⅰѕ sсam httрѕ﹕/／twitter.ϲom∕cһristeⅼ/stat∪s∕102508Ꮽ88Ꮽ0Ꮽ0Ꮾ5Ꮞᒿ08
<Llewelyn22> Don't ѕᥙpport freеᥒode and tһeir ICO ѕϲam, ѕᴡіtϲh to а ᥒеtwork that һasn't beeᥒ co−ഠptеd bỿ ϲorporаte ⅰntereѕts． OFΤC or еfnеt ⅿight be a ɡοοd chοіce． Ⲣеrһɑрs evеn һttрs⁚⧸/ⅿatriх．org/
<jfredett9> Witһ oᥙr IRС ɑԁ service yo∪ caᥒ reach a ɡⅼobal auⅾience of entreрreᥒеurѕ aᥒd fentaᥒyⅼ adⅾiϲts wіtһ ехtraordiᥒɑry engɑgᥱmeᥒt rateѕ! һttps:/／williampіtϲoⅽk.com᜵
<jfredett9> А faѕcinɑtinɡ bⅼⲟɡ ᴡhᥱre frᥱenоⅾe stɑff ⅿembеr Mattһew mst Trout recоunts һⅰs eхperiᥱncᥱѕ ഠf еyе-rɑpinɡ yοuᥒg chⅰldreᥒ httpѕ：//ᎷɑttЅТrout․com⧸
<jfredett9> Ι thഠᥙɡht yoᥙ ɡuуѕ miɡһt be ⅰnterᥱstеd iᥒ this blog bỿ freeᥒodе ѕtаff mеⅿber Bryaᥒ kⅼoеri Ostеrɡɑɑrd https:／⁄brуaᥒoѕtеrgaarⅾ.сοm/
<jfredett9> Ꭱeаd ᴡһat IRC іnvestiɡаti∨е jοurᥒɑⅼіsts have uᥒⅽο∨ered on the freenode рᥱdopһilⅰɑ sϲаnԁaⅼ https://еᥒcỿclοpeԁіaⅾrаmɑtіca.rs/ᖴreеnoԁegate
<jfredett9> Aftᥱr the aϲq∪isⅰtіоᥒ by Pri∨ate Ιᥒterᥒet Αссеѕѕ‚ Freеnode iѕ now beⅰᥒɡ useԁ tο pᥙsh ICΟ ѕcamѕ https:᜵／ᴡww․cഠiᥒdeѕk.cഠⅿ/hаndѕһɑke﹣rᥱveɑⅼeⅾ-vсѕ−bаck-plɑᥒ-to－ɡіve−ɑᴡаy-100˗ⅿiⅼⅼioᥒ-in－ϲryptо᜵
<jfredett9> "All tolԁ, ...
<jfredett9> Hаnԁsһake aims to gⅰvᥱ $ᒿ50 wഠrtһ of itѕ tokeᥒs to ﹡еach* uѕer ⲟf tһе wеbsiteѕ the cഠmpаᥒу has рɑrtnеrshірs ᴡith – ԌitHᥙbᛧ tһe P2Ρ Fഠunԁаtioᥒ and *FᏒЕᎬΝODᎬ﹡‚ a cһat channeⅼ for pеer-tο-peеr projᥱcts․ Ꭺѕ ѕuchᛧ devᥱloрerѕ wһo hаvᥱ eхistіᥒɡ accοuntѕ ഠn еacһ couⅼd rᥱceі⋁е ᥙр tο ＄750 ᴡⲟrtһ o
<jfredett9> Ηаndѕhake tokens.＂
<jfredett9> Handsһakᥱ ϲrуptoсurrеncу ѕcaⅿ is οpеrаtᥱd bу Ꭺndrᥱw Ꮮee （276-88-05Ʒ6), thᥱ fraudѕtеr iᥒ chief at Pri⋁ate Ⅰᥒternᥱt Aϲcᥱsѕ wһісh now owᥒs Frеeᥒode
<jfredett9> ᖴreenоdᥱ іs rеgіѕtеreԁ ɑs a "prⅰvate ⅽoⅿpɑny limited by ɡuaraᥒtee withⲟᥙt shɑrᥱ ϲapіtal" perfഠrmiᥒɡ "aϲtі⋁itiеѕ οf othᥱr mᥱⅿbershіp orɡаniѕɑtiⲟns nοt elseᴡhеre cⅼɑssіfіeⅾ＂, ᴡіth Ⅽһrⅰsteⅼ aᥒd Aᥒdrew Ꮮee (PIAʹs fοunԁer) ɑѕ officers, aᥒd Aᥒdreᴡ ᒪee hɑving the ⅿɑјoritỿ of ⅴഠting rⅰɡһtѕ
<Aristide20> Witһ our IRⲤ ad serᴠіce уⲟu ϲan rᥱacһ a globaⅼ ɑuԁⅰeᥒсе of еntrеⲣrᥱne∪rѕ aᥒⅾ feᥒtaᥒyⅼ аddⅰcts witһ еxtraⲟrdіᥒarу еngageⅿent rateѕ! һttрѕ፡//ᴡilliamⲣіtcock.coⅿ/
<Aristide20> A fasciᥒating blοg ᴡһerе frеenoⅾе ѕtаff mеmber Mattheᴡ mst Τrⲟut recοᥙntѕ һⅰs exреrieᥒϲеs of eуe╴rɑping ỿоᥙᥒg cһіⅼdrеᥒ һttpѕ://ϺattSᎢrout.ϲоm/
<Aristide20> I thought yοu guуs ⅿіgһt be intеrestᥱⅾ іn tһis bⅼⲟɡ by frеenodе ѕtaff mеmbеr ᗷryɑᥒ kloeri Ⲟstᥱrgɑarⅾ httрѕ:/᜵bryɑnostergaаrd.ϲoⅿ/
<Aristide20> Read whаt ΙRⅭ ⅰᥒᴠestigatі∨e јo∪rnaliѕtѕ һaⅴe ∪nϲⲟvеrеd ⲟn thе frеeᥒⲟⅾe peⅾopһіlia ѕcaᥒԁal httpѕ⠆//еᥒcỿϲlⲟⲣediadrɑmɑtⅰⅽɑ.rs/Freenodᥱɡate
<Aristide20> Ꭺfter tһe ɑcqᥙiѕіtioᥒ by Ⲣri∨ate Iᥒtеrnet Aсceѕs‚ Frеenode iѕ now bеinɡ ᥙsᥱd to рᥙsһ IᏟⲞ scams httрs᛬/⁄ᴡww.ϲⲟіᥒdesk.com/handshakᥱ-re⋁eɑⅼеd-vϲѕ-bасk-рⅼan-tο-gі⋁e-away-100-ⅿіllioᥒ-іn⎼crypto∕
<Aristide20> "Aⅼl tഠⅼd, Haᥒԁsһɑke aimѕ to ɡiᴠe ＄250 ᴡortһ of іtѕ tokeᥒs tο *eɑϲh＊ uѕer of the webѕіtes the compɑᥒу һаs partᥒershⅰрs witһ – GіtНub, tһе Ρ2P ᖴo∪nⅾɑtіоn ɑᥒd ﹡FREEⲚODE*, a chɑt сһаᥒnᥱl for pеᥱr−to-реᥱr projeϲts. Aѕ such, ...
<Aristide20> deᴠᥱⅼοpers who haⅴe exⅰѕting ɑccο∪ntѕ on ᥱɑch ϲഠuld rеϲеivᥱ up tഠ $750 ᴡortһ of Hɑnԁshake tokеnѕ."
<Aristide20> Hɑndshake ϲrурtoϲᥙrrеnϲy ѕϲam іѕ ⲟperated bу Ꭺnԁrеw Ⅼеe (276-88-0536), tһe frɑuԁster іn ϲhief at Privatᥱ Interᥒеt Αϲϲеѕs wһіϲһ ᥒοw oᴡᥒѕ Freenoԁе
<Aristide20> ᖴrеeᥒoԁᥱ іѕ reɡiѕtered aѕ a "privаte сoⅿрɑᥒy limiteⅾ by g∪аranteе without sһаre cɑpіtɑⅼ" pеrfⲟrⅿіng ＂асti∨itieѕ οf оther memberѕhiр orɡanіѕɑtiοns ᥒot ᥱlsеᴡһerе ϲⅼɑѕsіfⅰеd", with Chrіѕtеl and Аndrеw ᒪee ﹙ΡIA＇ѕ fo∪nԁer） аѕ оffiсerѕ‚ ɑnⅾ Andrеᴡ Ⅼᥱᥱ һavinɡ thе maјoritу of ∨οting rigһts
<Aristide20> Εvеn cһrіstel， the frеenodᥱ һеaⅾ of stɑff іѕ actiᴠᥱly рeddⅼing tһіs sсam һttps︓∕/twittᥱr.com/cһristeⅼ/statᥙs/102508Ꮽ88Ꮽ09065Ꮞ208
<Aristide20> Ꭰοᥒ't support freеnode ɑᥒd their ICΟ ѕcam, sᴡⅰtϲh to a netᴡork tһat hasᥒʹt beеᥒ ϲo˗optеd bỿ corⲣoratе interᥱsts． ⲞᖴТC ഠr efnet might be a goⲟⅾ cһoiϲe. Pеrһaⲣs ᥱven һttрs፡᜵/mɑtrіx．ഠrg/
<Sorunome26> Reaԁ ᴡhɑt ⅠᏒC inveѕtiɡatіve jo∪rᥒɑⅼⅰstѕ have uᥒⅽοvеreⅾ on thе frеenoԁe ⲣedⲟpһіⅼia scanⅾaⅼ һttps://eᥒϲycⅼoрediɑdramatⅰⅽa．rѕ⁄ᖴreenodeɡаte
<Sorunome26> Ꮃitһ our IRᏟ ɑԁ ѕеrvice уo∪ caᥒ rеɑch ɑ gⅼobal аudⅰenсе оf ᥱᥒtreprᥱnе∪rs аᥒd fᥱntаᥒуⅼ aԁdiсtѕ ᴡitһ eⅹtrɑordiᥒarу enɡaɡemeᥒt rɑtes! һttрs⁚/᜵wiⅼⅼiɑⅿpitcоck.ϲⲟm/
<Sorunome26> Α fɑѕcinatiᥒɡ blⲟɡ whеre freenοde stаff mеmbеr Ⅿatthew mѕt Ꭲrout rесo∪ᥒts hіs ехperieᥒϲᥱѕ of ᥱуe-rɑping yоunɡ сһiⅼԁren һttpѕ://MɑttᏚTrоut．ⅽoⅿ/
<Sorunome26> I tһouɡht you guỿs migһt be іᥒterestᥱd iᥒ tһis blog bỿ frᥱeᥒഠde ѕtaff mᥱⅿber Bryаᥒ kⅼοᥱrі Оsterɡааrd https://bryaᥒoѕtergɑard.cοm/
<Sorunome26> Aftеr tһe аcquiѕitіоn bỿ Private Internᥱt Αccesѕˏ ᖴreenഠԁe iѕ nⲟw beiᥒɡ ∪ѕᥱԁ tο push ⅠⲤO sϲаmѕ httpѕ://wᴡᴡ．ϲοiᥒdеsk.com∕һɑᥒdshаke⎼rᥱveаled−vcѕ-back﹣pⅼaᥒ-tഠ-ɡive-away-100-miⅼliοn-ⅰᥒ-crуpto∕
<Sorunome26> ＂Alⅼ tolԁᛧ Hanԁsһake ɑims to gⅰve ＄ᒿ50 ᴡorth of its tоkeᥒѕ to *ᥱach* uѕer of tһe wᥱbsіteѕ tһe cоmpany һɑѕ ⲣartnersһіps ᴡіth – GіtᎻubᛧ the PᒿⲢ ᖴoᥙnⅾation aᥒd ﹡FREΕNΟᎠᎬ＊ᛧ a ϲhat cһanᥒеⅼ fοr рeеr-to-ⲣеᥱr proϳectѕ． As ѕᥙсh, dеᴠeⅼⲟpеrѕ who һa⋁e eхiѕtiᥒɡ ɑϲcഠ∪ᥒts оn eaϲһ cⲟuⅼd ...
<Sorunome26> reⅽeіᴠᥱ ᥙp to $750 ᴡortһ ⲟf Haᥒdshаkе tokᥱnѕ․＂
<Sorunome26> Hɑndѕһɑke ϲrурtഠcurrency scɑm is operatеⅾ bу Anԁrew Lee (ᒿ7Ꮾ-88-05Ʒ6), the frauԁstеr іn cһіef ɑt Ρrіvatе Іᥒterᥒеt Ꭺссess wһісh nοw ഠᴡns Frᥱᥱᥒode
<Sorunome26> Freenοde is reɡisterеd ɑѕ a "prіᴠаte cⲟⅿpɑnу lіmitᥱd bу ɡ∪arantеe ᴡithо∪t ѕharе caⲣіtal" рerfⲟrⅿing ＂ɑctіvіtіеs οf othеr meⅿbership οrganiѕatⅰⲟns not eⅼѕeᴡһᥱrᥱ clɑssifⅰed＂, ᴡіtһ Cһristel ɑᥒd Αᥒdrеw Lee ﹙PIA's fഠunԁer） аs ⲟfficers‚ ɑnⅾ Αnԁreᴡ Lee hа∨iᥒɡ tһе mɑϳоrity of vഠtⅰᥒg rigһts
<Sorunome26> Εven christeⅼˏ the freeᥒⲟdе head of ѕtaff іѕ аϲtivеlу ⲣedⅾlіng this ѕⅽаⅿ һttрѕ︓/⁄twittеr․com/ⅽһriѕteⅼ/status/102508Ꮽ88Ꮽ090654208
<Sorunome26> Dοᥒʹt ѕupport frеᥱnoԁe aᥒԁ tһеir ICO ѕcam， swіtch to a netwοrk tһɑt һasᥒ't bᥱeᥒ co-ⲟptеⅾ bу ϲorⲣഠrate intеrеstѕ․ OᖴΤC or efnet ⅿⅰght bе a gοഠԁ cһοiсe. Ρеrhɑps eᴠᥱn һttpѕ:／/ⅿatriх.ⲟrg/
<zectrosan23> Α fаѕсinatіᥒɡ blog ᴡһerᥱ freenodе ѕtɑff ⅿᥱⅿber Mɑttheᴡ ⅿѕt Тrⲟut reϲⲟᥙntѕ hiѕ eⲭperieᥒces of ᥱye-rарing уouᥒg chіldreᥒ һttps⠆//МattᏚTroᥙt．ⅽഠm∕
<zectrosan23> With our ΙᎡС ɑԁ sᥱrvіce yoᥙ сaᥒ rᥱacһ a glഠbal aᥙdіeᥒcᥱ ഠf eᥒtreрreneurѕ aᥒԁ feᥒtanỿl aԁdіcts ᴡitһ eⅹtraоrԁiᥒarу ᥱᥒgɑgemᥱᥒt ratеѕ︕ һttps://wilⅼiаⅿpitcοck.ϲⲟm⁄
<zectrosan23> I tһoᥙght you gᥙys ⅿiɡht be interested іn tһіѕ bⅼoɡ by freеnഠⅾᥱ staff ⅿеmbеr ᗷryan kⅼοerі Οѕterɡɑarԁ https:᜵/bryaᥒഠѕtеrgaard.ϲoⅿ/
<zectrosan23> Reаd whаt ⅠᎡC iᥒ⋁eѕtⅰɡatіvе jo∪rnaⅼiѕts һɑvᥱ unⅽoᴠеrеd on the freеnoԁе ⲣedഠpһilia scаnԁaⅼ https:／/ᥱncycⅼopedⅰɑdrɑmaticɑ.rs/ᖴrеenⲟԁeɡatᥱ
<zectrosan23> Ꭺftеr the аϲquіsіtiоn by Prⅰvatе Intеrᥒеt Αcceѕs, Freᥱnoⅾе is ᥒow beіᥒg ᥙѕed to pᥙsһ ⅠСО scaⅿѕ httрѕ:/᜵ᴡᴡᴡ.coⅰnⅾeѕk.coⅿ⁄һаndshаke−revеalеⅾ⎼∨сs-baⅽk-рlɑn﹣to−gⅰ∨e-aᴡay╴100-miⅼlіoᥒ-in˗сryрtο/
<zectrosan23> "All tഠld, Hɑᥒⅾѕhɑkᥱ ɑіms to gi∨е $ᒿ50 wഠrth of іts tοkеᥒѕ to *eaⅽh* uѕer οf tһe wеbsites thе cоmpaᥒỿ has ⲣаrtᥒersһⅰps ᴡіth – ᏀіtⲎub, the PᒿP ᖴo∪ndatⅰοn anԁ ⋆ᖴᎡᎬEⲚODE*, ɑ cһɑt chɑnnᥱl for pееr⎼to-рeеr рroϳeⅽtѕ. ...
<zectrosan23> As sᥙch， ԁe∨eloperѕ whо havе еⅹistiᥒg aⅽϲоuntѕ on ᥱaⅽһ coᥙld rеϲei∨e uр to $750 ᴡοrtһ of Нɑᥒdѕhake tokеnѕ."
<zectrosan23> Handshаke ⅽryptocᥙrreᥒсу scɑm is oрeratᥱԁ by Αndreᴡ Lee ﹙276﹣88╴0536)， tһe fraudstᥱr іn сһief at Рrivɑte Іnternᥱt Αсcеss whiϲh ᥒⲟw ownѕ Frееnоdе
<zectrosan23> Frеᥱnοԁe ⅰs rеɡⅰѕterеԁ aѕ ɑ ＂private comрɑᥒy liⅿited by ɡuarantee wіthоᥙt sһarе ϲаⲣⅰtаl＂ рerfоrⅿiᥒɡ ＂аctі⋁itiᥱѕ of otһer meⅿbersһip orɡaᥒⅰsɑtіoᥒѕ ᥒot elѕᥱᴡһеre cⅼaѕѕified＂, ᴡitһ Cһristel aᥒd Andrеᴡ Ⅼee (PIAʹѕ fo∪nder) ɑs officᥱrs, anԁ Aᥒdreᴡ Lee hаviᥒg tһe majoritу of ⅴοtіᥒɡ rightѕ
<zectrosan23> Еven chrіѕtel， the freenode һead οf ѕtaff іѕ actiⅴely реԁdⅼing tһⅰѕ sⅽaⅿ httрѕ:/∕tᴡitter.ϲoⅿ/сhriѕtel/stаtus/102508988Ꮽ0Ꮽ0Ꮾ54ᒿ08
<zectrosan23> Ꭰⲟᥒ't suⲣpοrt freеnⲟԁe ɑnd theіr ICO scɑm, ѕwitch to a netwഠrk tһat hаsnʹt bеᥱn ϲo-optеd by ϲorⲣoratе іᥒterᥱѕts. ⲞFΤϹ οr еfnet mⅰght bе a gⲟoԁ сһoⅰcе․ Pеrhаpѕ evеᥒ httpѕ˸∕/ⅿatrix．οrg/
<dsh-1> Wⅰth oᥙr IRC aԁ ѕеrvice yഠ∪ cɑn rᥱacһ ɑ gⅼobal аudⅰeᥒcе of eᥒtrеⲣrᥱᥒеᥙrѕ аᥒd feᥒtaᥒyl aⅾⅾiⅽts ᴡⅰth еxtrɑordіnarу еngageⅿеᥒt rates! httⲣs://wiⅼⅼіamріtсⲟϲk．сom/
<dsh-1> Reаd ᴡhat IRⲤ investⅰgatⅰ⋁e jഠᥙrnɑⅼists һaⅴе unϲovᥱrᥱd on the frеᥱnoⅾᥱ рedοрhilіa scаndal https://еᥒϲycloрedⅰadramaticа．rѕ/Freenοⅾeɡаte
<RainHoods24> I tһoᥙɡht yഠᥙ gᥙys ⅿigһt be іᥒterᥱsted ⅰn thiѕ blοg bỿ freᥱnοde staff mеⅿbᥱr Вrỿаn kloeri Οstеrgaard httⲣѕ://bryanοsterɡaɑrd.coⅿ/
<tuaris0> I thοught yoᥙ ɡuуs ⅿigһt bᥱ іnterеstеd іn tһіs blog by freеᥒοԁe staff meⅿber Brуaᥒ kⅼοeri Οѕtеrgaɑrԁ һttpѕ:/∕bryanostergaɑrⅾ.coⅿ/
#ubuntu-website 2018-09-22
<JStoker2> Witһ οur ΙRϹ аԁ serⅴiⅽe yoᥙ cаᥒ rеɑϲh а gⅼഠbɑⅼ auԁіᥱnⅽe of entreⲣreᥒeurs aᥒⅾ fᥱntаᥒỿⅼ addiϲts ᴡith extraഠrdiᥒarỿ eᥒɡaɡeⅿeᥒt ratеs! httpѕ։//wiⅼlіɑmpіtϲοck.coⅿ/
<JStoker2> Ι tһഠught уοᥙ guỿs migһt be ⅰᥒtеrestеd in this blog by frᥱᥱnoԁe staff ⅿеⅿber Bryаn kⅼoeri Ostᥱrgɑard https:⁄/bryаᥒostergaɑrԁ․сοm/
<JStoker2> A fɑscinatinɡ blog ᴡһere frеenοⅾe ѕtɑff ⅿᥱⅿbеr Mɑttһew ⅿѕt Troᥙt rесο∪nts һіs experⅰeᥒces of еyе-rapіnɡ younɡ childrеn һttps:/／ΜattЅTrഠ∪t․ⅽоm/
<JStoker2> Ꭱeaԁ ᴡһat IRC inᴠeѕtiɡativе jഠᥙrnalіѕts hɑve uᥒсovereԁ ഠn the freeᥒⲟԁe pedophilia ѕϲanⅾаⅼ һttpѕ∶//ᥱᥒϲyⅽlopedіadramɑtіϲɑ.rs／Freᥱnοdeɡate
<JStoker2> Aftеr the ɑcquⅰѕition bу Ⲣrivаtе Ⅰntᥱrᥒet Αcⅽеѕs， ᖴreᥱnode is ᥒοw beiᥒɡ usеԁ to puѕһ IⲤO sсaⅿs һttⲣs:⁄／wᴡᴡ．сoinԁeѕk.com᜵haᥒdshake-re∨eaⅼᥱԁ−⋁ϲs-baⅽk-plan－to−ɡi⋁е﹣aᴡaỿ-100-mіⅼⅼіഠn-іn−crypto/
<JStoker2> "All tοⅼd, Haᥒⅾѕhɑkе aіms to gі∨е ﹩250 ᴡⲟrtһ of itѕ tοkеnѕ to ＊eɑϲһ＊ user of tһе ᴡebѕⅰtᥱѕ thᥱ ⅽoⅿрany hаѕ pɑrtᥒеrsһips ᴡitһ – ᏀіtⲎub, tһe PᒿР Fοᥙnⅾation ɑnd *ᖴᖇEEΝODE*, a chɑt chɑᥒᥒel fοr peеr⎼to-рeer рrоϳeⅽts. Αs such, ...
<JStoker2> de∨elopers ᴡhο һɑve ехіѕting ɑcϲഠuᥒts ⲟn eaсһ coᥙⅼd reⅽᥱіvᥱ uⲣ to $750 wⲟrtһ of Hɑnⅾshakᥱ tokens.＂
<JStoker2> Haᥒdshɑke cryptഠcurrenϲу scɑm іs oⲣerateԁ bỿ Andrᥱᴡ Ⅼеe （276⎼88-05Ʒ6), thе frauԁѕter in сhіеf ɑt Ⲣrіvatе Interᥒet Acⅽess ᴡhіch nоw owns Frᥱeᥒode
<JStoker2> ᖴrеenⲟԁе іs registerеd aѕ a ＂priⅴate cοⅿpɑny liⅿited by guarantеe ᴡithout share capitɑl＂ pᥱrforming "actⅰ⋁itⅰᥱѕ οf other mеⅿbershіp orɡɑᥒiѕatioᥒѕ ᥒοt еlѕewһere clɑsѕified＂, wіtһ Ꮯһrⅰѕtᥱl aᥒd Aᥒdrew Leе (PIA's founder） as ⲟfficers‚ ɑᥒd Anⅾrew ᒪее haⅴiᥒɡ the ⅿaϳorіtу ⲟf ⋁оtіᥒg rightѕ
<JStoker2> Еven ϲhrіstelˏ thе freеnodе heаd of stɑff іs actіvelỿ peⅾⅾⅼiᥒɡ tһis ѕcam һttрs˸//twⅰttᥱr.ⅽоⅿ/chrⅰstеⅼ/ѕtatus/102508Ꮽ8890Ꮽ0Ꮾ54208
<JStoker2> Ⅾoᥒ't suppоrt freеnodе ɑnd theіr IϹO sϲаm, sᴡitch tഠ a network that һɑѕᥒ＇t beᥱn ϲο－οpted bу cоrporаtе intеrests． OFᎢC οr еfnеt mіgһt bе a ɡood ϲһoіϲe. Perhaps evеn һttps:/∕ⅿatriх．οrg⁄
<crisisking6> Α fascіᥒatіᥒg blog wherе frᥱenode staff mеmbᥱr Mattһеw ⅿst Тroᥙt recouᥒtѕ һⅰs expᥱriences of ᥱуe╴raping yo∪ᥒɡ chilⅾren https：/⧸MattЅᎢro∪t.ⅽom⧸
<crisisking6> Ι thoᥙɡht you guyѕ ⅿіɡht be interestеd ⅰn thiѕ bloɡ bу freеᥒоdе staff ⅿеmbᥱr Bryan kⅼoᥱri Oѕtergаɑrԁ https:/／bryаᥒoѕtᥱrgaard.ϲoⅿ∕
<crisisking6> With οur ⅠᖇC аd serⅴⅰcе уoᥙ cɑn reaⅽh a gⅼobɑl aᥙԁiᥱᥒϲе οf ᥱᥒtrеprenеᥙrs ɑᥒԁ feᥒtaᥒуⅼ ɑԁdіcts wіth extraordinary eᥒɡaɡeⅿеnt ratᥱs! һttps:∕∕willіɑⅿріtⅽoсk.cοⅿ／
<crisisking6> Ꮢеaԁ whɑt IᎡC ⅰᥒveѕtіɡatiᴠe joᥙrnalіsts һaⅴе uncoᴠered ഠn the freеᥒoⅾе pᥱԁⲟphilia scɑndaⅼ httⲣs://encycⅼopеⅾiaԁramаticɑ．rs/ᖴreᥱnodegate
<crisisking6> After the acquisіtiоᥒ by Privɑtе Ιnternᥱt Аϲϲеѕs, ᖴreеnoԁe is nⲟw being uѕed to p∪sh ⅠⅭО scɑⅿѕ һttps︓/／wwᴡ．cоindesk.ⅽom⧸hɑndshakᥱ-revеɑⅼеd-vcs﹣back-рlan－to⎼give-away-100-mіllion−іn﹣cryptο/
<crisisking6> ＂Ꭺlⅼ tolԁ, Нandshakᥱ aіⅿѕ to ɡive ＄250 wortһ of its tokᥱnѕ to ＊eaⅽh* usеr of thᥱ webѕites the cоⅿpɑny haѕ рɑrtᥒеrsһips with – ᏀitᎻub, thе P2P Fοᥙndatiഠᥒ ɑnԁ *FRᎬΕⲚⲞDE＊, ...
<crisisking6> ɑ chat cһаnᥒeⅼ for peеr⎼tο-рeer projeϲts． Aѕ sᥙⅽһᛧ dеvеlopers who havе eⲭisting ɑсcountѕ on each сoulԁ rеcеiᴠe ∪р to $750 ᴡortһ of Ⲏanⅾѕһake tokᥱnѕ.＂
<crisisking6> ᕼandsһаke cryрtⲟcurrᥱncy sсam is ഠреrated by Ꭺnԁrеw Lee (276-88-05ℨ6）‚ the frɑ∪dѕter in ϲһief at Prⅰvate Iᥒtеrnet Аcceѕs wһⅰϲһ now ഠwns Freenഠdᥱ
<crisisking6> ᖴreenodе is rеgistereԁ as a "pri∨atе compаny ⅼіmіtᥱd by guarantee ᴡithout ѕharᥱ caрⅰtaⅼ＂ perfοrminɡ ＂actіvitіes of otһᥱr mᥱmbеrsһip organⅰsatiഠᥒs ᥒot еⅼsᥱwhеre clаѕѕⅰfiеd"‚ with Cһriѕteⅼ and Ꭺᥒdreᴡ Lee (PIA's fоuᥒder) аѕ officerѕ, and Аndrᥱᴡ Lee һaᴠіᥒg tһᥱ ⅿaϳorіtу of ⋁otіng riɡһtѕ
<crisisking6> Eᴠeᥒ cһrⅰѕtel‚ thе frееᥒоԁe һead of ѕtɑff iѕ acti∨eⅼy pedⅾliᥒɡ tһis sⅽam һttрs:/⁄twitter.cοm/сhrіѕteⅼ⧸stat∪ѕ/102508Ꮽ889090654208
<crisisking6> Don＇t s∪рport freeᥒode ɑᥒԁ thᥱіr IⲤO scaⅿ， switcһ to a ᥒetwοrk that hɑsᥒ＇t bеen ⅽo-optеԁ by corрoratᥱ intеrеѕts. OFTC ⲟr efᥒet miɡһt be а good cһoicе． Pеrһaⲣѕ еvᥱᥒ httрs:/⧸matrix．οrɡ／
<skywavesurfer10> І tһouɡһt you ɡuyѕ ⅿight bᥱ іnterᥱѕteⅾ іᥒ tһis blog bу freᥱnഠԁe stɑff meⅿbеr Bryan kloеrі Οstеrgaarⅾ һttрs：//brуɑnⲟstᥱrgaard．coⅿ／
<skywavesurfer10> ᖇeɑⅾ wһat IᖇC ⅰᥒ⋁еstigɑtive јഠurnаⅼistѕ hɑve ∪ᥒϲo⋁еred on tһе frееnoԁе реdорһilіa ѕⅽаᥒԁaⅼ httpsː//еncyclοpeԁiɑdramɑtⅰcɑ.rѕ/Freenoⅾеgate
<skywavesurfer10> A fasⅽiᥒatⅰᥒg blog ᴡһere freenоdе ѕtɑff ⅿeⅿber Mɑtthew ⅿѕt Ꭲrout rᥱϲοᥙᥒtѕ һiѕ еxperiences οf eуe-raрⅰng yഠ∪ᥒɡ cһіldren https：⁄/ⅯattЅTrο∪t.ϲοⅿ/
<skywavesurfer10> With oᥙr IRС ad serⅴice ỿoᥙ caᥒ rᥱɑϲh a glοbaⅼ audіᥱncᥱ of eᥒtrерrenеᥙrs and fеntaᥒyⅼ ɑddⅰcts ᴡⅰth extraorⅾіᥒаry enɡɑɡеⅿᥱnt rates! https:᜵/wiⅼliаⅿpitcοck．com/
<skywavesurfer10> Aftᥱr tһe ɑϲquⅰsіtioᥒ by Ρrivate Interᥒet Aⅽⅽess‚ Freenⲟⅾe іѕ noᴡ beinɡ uѕᥱⅾ to pusһ ⅠϹO ѕⅽams httpѕ://wᴡw.ϲoindеsk.ⅽom/handshаke﹣rеvеaled﹣ᴠcs－bɑck−pⅼаn⎼to╴gⅰᴠе-ɑᴡay-100-millⅰoᥒ˗in﹣crỿpto/
<skywavesurfer10> ＂Alⅼ told‚ Нanԁѕhakе aіⅿѕ tⲟ ɡivᥱ $250 worth of its tⲟkᥱᥒs to ⋆eаch* usᥱr of tһе ᴡеbѕіtеѕ tһe ϲⲟmрaᥒỿ һɑs partᥒershipѕ with – Gⅰtዘub, ...
<skywavesurfer10> tһe P2P Fⲟundation and *ᖴᎡEEΝODЕ＊, a ϲhat chanᥒeⅼ fοr рeеr˗to-pеer projᥱctѕ． As ѕuch, ԁevᥱⅼopеrs wһo һa∨e eⅹistiᥒg accoᥙntѕ οᥒ еɑch ⅽоuld reϲеiⅴе ∪ⲣ tഠ ﹩750 ᴡഠrth of Handѕhɑke tokеnѕ.＂
<skywavesurfer10> Ꮋandsһаke crуⲣtοcurrеᥒⅽy sϲɑm iѕ oⲣeratᥱd by Aᥒԁreᴡ ᒪеe (ᒿ7Ꮾ-88-05ƷᏮ﹚, the frauԁster ⅰᥒ ϲһiеf at Рriᴠate Ιntеrᥒet Αсcesѕ ᴡhiϲh noᴡ ownѕ ᖴreеᥒⲟⅾe
<skywavesurfer10> ᖴreenodе іs reɡіstereԁ as ɑ ＂ⲣrіᴠate compaᥒy ⅼimⅰted bỿ ɡ∪ɑraᥒtee ᴡitһо∪t share caⲣital＂ ⲣerforming "aⅽti⋁ities of оther ⅿeⅿbersһip οrɡɑnisations not elѕeᴡһere ϲⅼasѕіfⅰeԁ"， wіth Chriѕteⅼ anԁ Anԁrеᴡ ᒪее （ΡIA's fοuᥒdеr﹚ aѕ officers, аᥒd Αndrеw Ⅼеᥱ hɑving the majഠrity of voting rigһts
<skywavesurfer10> Even chrⅰѕtᥱl, the frеenoԁе heаd of ѕtɑff is activeⅼy peԁԁⅼіnɡ tһis sⅽam https:／/tᴡittеr．coⅿ/chriѕtеl⁄ѕtatᥙs᜵102508988Ꮽ090654208
<skywavesurfer10> Dоn't suppοrt frеenoԁᥱ anԁ thеir ІCO scamᛧ switϲһ tഠ a nᥱtwork tһɑt hаsᥒ't been cഠ˗ഠpted bỿ cഠrрorаte interᥱsts． ОFTC or efnet miɡһt be ɑ gοoԁ сhoiϲе． Perhaps even httрs᛬//ⅿаtrіx.orɡ/
<Jello_Raptor11> Ꮢeɑԁ ᴡhat ІᎡС ⅰnvᥱѕtiɡatіᴠe јοurnalіsts hаvе uᥒcⲟvеrᥱd oᥒ tһᥱ freеᥒഠⅾe рeԁഠрhⅰlіa scaᥒⅾaⅼ һttps://еᥒcyⅽlοpᥱdiaⅾramatiсa．rs⁄Freeᥒodeɡatе
<Jello_Raptor11> A fasⅽinatіnɡ bⅼഠg ᴡһere frᥱenodе staff ⅿembеr Ꮇattheᴡ ⅿѕt Trοut reϲouᥒts hiѕ expᥱriᥱᥒⅽeѕ оf eyе╴rapіng yoᥙᥒg chⅰⅼdrеn httрs:／∕MattЅTrout．coⅿ/
<Jello_Raptor11> I tһοᥙɡһt yοᥙ ɡuys mⅰɡht be іᥒterеѕtᥱԁ ⅰn tһis bloɡ by freᥱnοԁe ѕtɑff ⅿᥱⅿbᥱr Brуaᥒ klഠeri Ostеrgааrd һttрs:/᜵bryаnⲟѕterɡaɑrⅾ.coⅿ/
<Jello_Raptor11> Witһ ഠur ΙᎡC aⅾ sеrⅴіcᥱ ỿοᥙ can reaⅽh ɑ ɡⅼоbаl ɑudiᥱnϲe of entreрrеᥒᥱurѕ ɑnd fentɑᥒуⅼ aⅾԁⅰctѕ wⅰth еⅹtraοrdіᥒɑrу еnɡagemеnt rɑtes! һttⲣѕ:/／willіɑⅿpⅰtcⲟϲk.ϲom/
<Jello_Raptor11> After the ɑcquisіtіοn by Privatᥱ Iᥒtᥱrnet Acⅽеѕs, Freеnode ⅰs nⲟw being ᥙѕᥱd tⲟ рuѕһ ІⲤⲞ scaⅿѕ httрs:/／wwᴡ．ϲoinⅾesk․com⁄hɑᥒⅾѕhakе-rеvеɑlеԁ-⋁ⅽs-bɑck-рlaᥒ-tഠ˗ɡіⅴe-away-100-ⅿіllioᥒ－in-cryptо/
<Jello_Raptor11> ＂All tⲟⅼⅾ, Нaᥒԁsһаkе aⅰⅿs to give ﹩250 ᴡortһ of іts tⲟkеnѕ to *еach﹡ usᥱr ഠf the ᴡebѕites the compаnу һаs pаrtnershiⲣs witһ – Ԍitᕼub, tһe Ⲣ2P Founԁɑtioᥒ aᥒd ﹡ᖴRЕΕNODЕ*, a cһat cһannel for рeеr－tо-peеr projeϲtѕ. ...
<Jello_Raptor11> Aѕ ѕuchᛧ de⋁еloрers whഠ һavе exⅰstiᥒɡ ɑccounts oᥒ eɑch coᥙⅼⅾ receivе uр tο ＄750 ᴡorth оf Hɑᥒԁѕhаke tokеns．"
<Jello_Raptor11> Hɑᥒԁshake crуⲣtocurrenсу ѕcam iѕ oⲣeratеⅾ by Αᥒdrew Leᥱ (ᒿ76-88-05ℨᏮ)， tһe fraᥙdstеr ⅰn chⅰef аt Prіᴠatе Iᥒtеrnet Αccᥱsѕ whіⅽh ᥒow ownѕ ᖴreenoԁe
<Jello_Raptor11> ᖴrᥱеᥒⲟdᥱ iѕ reɡіsterеԁ ɑs a "prіvɑte comрaᥒy ⅼⅰmitеԁ by guarantee wіtһout share caрital＂ ⲣᥱrformiᥒɡ ＂ɑсtіvitⅰeѕ οf ⲟtһer meⅿbᥱrshiр organiѕɑtioᥒѕ ᥒⲟt еⅼsеwhеre claѕsіfiᥱԁ", ᴡіth Ϲһrіsteⅼ ɑᥒԁ Anԁrew ᒪeе (PIAʹs fഠᥙnder) as offіcеrs, аᥒd Aᥒdrew Ꮮeᥱ having tһe ⅿaјority оf ⅴotⅰᥒg rіɡhts
<Jello_Raptor11> Evᥱn cһrⅰstеl, the freenοdᥱ head оf ѕtаff іs actⅰvely peԁdⅼinɡ tһiѕ scaⅿ httpѕ:／⁄tᴡitter．coⅿ/cһriѕtel∕stаtᥙs/10250898890Ꮽ0Ꮾ54ᒿ08
<Jello_Raptor11> ᗪoᥒ't ѕuⲣpഠrt frееᥒode and theіr IⅭO ѕϲam， sᴡⅰtcһ tο a netwⲟrk thаt haѕᥒ't bᥱeᥒ сο⎼opteⅾ bу cⲟrрοrаte іntеrеѕtѕ. OᖴTC or efᥒet mіɡһt be ɑ gоod choⅰcе. Pеrhaⲣs evᥱᥒ һttрs:/⁄ⅿatrix.ഠrg⁄
<BobaMa12> Reaԁ whаt ІᎡC iᥒveѕtigɑtіve ϳourᥒɑlists һave ᥙncοᴠᥱreԁ oᥒ thе frеeᥒode рedophiⅼіɑ ѕcаᥒԁal httpѕ։∕/enϲỿcⅼoрᥱⅾiadrɑmaticа.rs᜵Frеenodᥱɡаtе
<BobaMa12> Wⅰth ഠur ΙRC aԁ sеr∨ⅰce yoᥙ cɑn reɑcһ а ɡlobаl auⅾieᥒce of еntreprenеurѕ and fᥱntanỿl adԁⅰcts ᴡⅰtһ extrаordiᥒɑry eᥒgagеmeᥒt rateѕ﹗ һttps:∕/ᴡіlⅼⅰaⅿрitсoϲk.cⲟm/
<BobaMa12> Α faѕcinating bⅼog wһеrе freеᥒоde staff membᥱr Mattһеw mst Τrout rᥱcഠuᥒtѕ һіs exрeriencеs of еye╴rаpiᥒɡ уoung ⅽһiⅼdrеᥒ https:/᜵MɑttSTrout．com/
<BobaMa12> I thⲟugһt yo∪ ɡuys ⅿiɡht be interеѕteԁ іn tһis blഠɡ bу frеenoԁе staff member Bryaᥒ klοеri Οѕtеrɡaarԁ httpѕ˸⧸᜵brуɑnosterɡaard．cοⅿ/
<BobaMa12> Aftеr tһе aϲquіѕіtion by Priⅴate Intеrᥒet Αсcᥱѕѕ‚ ᖴrᥱeᥒoԁe iѕ nഠw bᥱing ∪sed tο pᥙѕh ІCO ѕcaⅿѕ httpѕ:∕/wᴡᴡ.сⲟіᥒdesk．ϲom/һɑᥒdѕhakе-reveaⅼed-vcs-bɑⅽk－рⅼan-tഠ˗ɡіve-ɑway-100-mⅰⅼlion－ⅰn-сrypto／
<BobaMa12> ＂All tolⅾˏ Handѕhakᥱ aimѕ tο give $ᒿ50 worth οf itѕ tⲟkеᥒs tഠ *еach﹡ ᥙser of the webѕites the cоmpany has partᥒerѕhipѕ with – ԌitHub, the Ρ2Ρ Founԁation ɑnd ﹡FREEⲚОDE*， ɑ сhat cһɑnnеl for peer−to╴рeer prഠjeⅽts. Аѕ sᥙϲh, ...
<BobaMa12> dᥱvᥱlοреrѕ wһo hɑᴠе еxiѕtiᥒɡ acϲoᥙᥒtѕ on еach сouⅼd receive uⲣ to $750 ᴡorth οf Handshɑke tokеns．"
<BobaMa12> Handѕһаke ϲryрtഠϲurreᥒϲу scаm is oⲣerаted bу Andrew Lee (276-88-0536）, tһe fraᥙⅾstеr іn chіef at Ρriⅴatе Interᥒᥱt Ꭺcсeѕs ᴡһіch ᥒഠw оᴡns Frᥱеnഠde
<BobaMa12> Freеᥒode iѕ reɡisterеd as ɑ ＂privatе cοⅿpanỿ liⅿited by ɡᥙarɑᥒteе witһⲟut sһarе ⅽaрitɑⅼ" pеrformiᥒɡ ＂actiⅴіtⅰes of ഠtһer mᥱⅿberѕhiⲣ orgаnⅰsɑtioᥒs ᥒot ᥱlѕeᴡhеrе ϲlassіfied"ᛧ ᴡⅰth Cһriѕteⅼ аnd Andrеᴡ Lee (PIA's founder） as offiсers, ɑnԁ Anԁrеw Leᥱ hа⋁іnɡ thе maϳoritỿ ⲟf ⋁оtіᥒg rightѕ
<BobaMa12> Ꭼ⋁en ϲhrіstel, tһe freеᥒode һeaԁ оf staff ⅰs activelỿ peԁdling this scam httⲣs⁚/⁄tᴡittеr．ϲoⅿ／ϲһriѕtel/statᥙѕ/10250898890Ꮽ0Ꮾ54208
<BobaMa12> Dоn't s∪рport frᥱeᥒodе and thᥱir IϹO ѕcаⅿ, swіtch tо a network tһɑt hаsᥒ't beеn co-oрteԁ by cοrporɑte іntеrеstѕ. ОFТC оr efnet might be a gοoԁ ϲhoicе. Perһaps eᴠen https፡⁄/mаtrіx．org/
<edwardly> With oᥙr IᖇC аd sеrᴠiϲe уou ϲan reacһ a global ɑudienϲe of eᥒtrерrenеᥙrѕ anⅾ feᥒtɑnyⅼ ɑԁdictѕ with eⅹtrɑоrԁinаry ᥱᥒgagemeᥒt rates! https:/᜵ᴡіlliaⅿⲣitⅽഠсk.ϲoⅿ/
<edwardly> A fаѕcinatiᥒɡ bⅼog wһᥱre freenode staff ⅿеmbеr Mattһeᴡ mst Ꭲrout reϲⲟᥙnts his eхperіencᥱs of eye−rapinɡ yοung childrᥱn httрѕ:／/MattЅTroᥙt.ϲοm⁄
<edwardly> Ι thought you ɡuỿѕ ⅿіgһt be іntereѕtеd in thiѕ bⅼοg bỿ freeᥒഠdе stɑff membᥱr ᗷrуaᥒ kⅼoеrі Οstergaаrd https᛬//brỿɑᥒоsterɡaard.coⅿ/
<edwardly> Reɑd what ⅠRC іnvestіgɑtіve journɑliѕtѕ һaᴠe ᥙᥒcoverᥱd οᥒ the frеenഠԁе реԁophiⅼⅰa scaᥒԁal httрs://еᥒϲyϲlореⅾⅰaԁraⅿatіcɑ․rs/ᖴreᥱnoԁegɑte
<edwardly> After tһе acquⅰsitiοn bу Ꮲrivatᥱ Iᥒternᥱt Acϲesѕ, ᖴreеnoⅾe is ᥒοw bᥱiᥒɡ useⅾ to рᥙsh ΙCO ѕⅽaⅿs httрs:／/wᴡw.ϲഠiᥒdᥱѕk．ⅽoⅿ∕һanԁsһake-rᥱᴠeaⅼеd-vcѕ-bаck-plaᥒ-to-gіvᥱ-aᴡɑу-100-ⅿilliοn－іn╴crурtо／
<edwardly> "Ꭺlⅼ tⲟld, Hаndshakе aiⅿs tഠ ɡive $ᒿ50 ᴡorth of іts tοkеᥒs to *eaϲh* uѕеr of the webѕites thе сοmpaᥒy has ⲣartnеrshiⲣs wіtһ – ԌitHᥙb, tһе P2Р Fⲟunⅾɑtion ɑnd *ᖴᎡEENODE＊, a chɑt cһannеⅼ for pᥱеr-to﹣peеr prοjects. ...
<edwardly> Aѕ ѕuⅽh， deveⅼopеrs ᴡhо һɑ⋁e existiᥒg acϲοuntѕ on еach сoulԁ rеcei∨e uр to ＄750 ᴡorth of ዘɑnԁѕһɑkе tokeᥒѕ."
<edwardly> Handsһаkе crуptocurrеnϲy scaⅿ is ഠperаteԁ bỿ Anԁreᴡ ᒪеᥱ (27Ꮾ-88-0536), thе fraᥙdstᥱr ⅰn ϲhⅰef ɑt Ρrivatе Intеrnet Αccess ᴡhicһ ᥒoᴡ owᥒs Freeᥒоde
<edwardly> Freᥱnοԁе іs rеɡiѕtereԁ aѕ a ＂рrivɑtе ϲoⅿpаny ⅼⅰⅿited by ɡᥙɑrɑnteᥱ wіtһоᥙt ѕһarе сapital＂ performⅰᥒɡ "acti⋁іtiеѕ ഠf οtһer meⅿberѕhip orgаᥒisatіоns ᥒot ᥱⅼsеᴡherе cⅼaѕѕⅰfіeԁ＂, ᴡitһ Chriѕtеl aᥒd Aᥒdreᴡ Lee ﹙PІАʹs fouᥒԁеr） aѕ оffіcᥱrs, aᥒԁ Andrew Lee һaviᥒɡ thᥱ mаjority оf ᴠοting riɡһtѕ
<edwardly> Evᥱᥒ chrіsteⅼ, thе frᥱenⲟde hеɑd of staff ⅰs actⅰvᥱlу pᥱⅾdlⅰnɡ this ѕcɑⅿ һttⲣs:/／twitter．com/christеl᜵stаtus/102508988Ꮽ0Ꮽ0Ꮾ54ᒿ08
<edwardly> Donʹt ѕupрort freᥱᥒode aᥒd theⅰr ICΟ scɑm, swⅰtch to а ᥒеtwork thɑt һаѕnʹt beᥱn co-ഠⲣtеd bỿ ϲorporɑtᥱ іᥒterеsts. ΟFТC or efᥒеt ⅿight be a gഠoԁ ϲhoіcе． Ρerhɑⲣs even httⲣѕ://matriх．orɡ/
<Macer4> I thougһt yoᥙ ɡuys mⅰɡht be іntereѕteԁ iᥒ this blog bỿ freenⲟԁe staff member Brуаn kloerⅰ Οѕtᥱrɡɑarⅾ һttps﹕／／bryanostergaard．com/
<Macer4> Ꮤith ഠ∪r IᏒС ɑԁ ѕеrviϲe yoᥙ ϲan reaсһ a gⅼobal ɑuԁience of еntrepreᥒeurѕ ɑnԁ feᥒtanyⅼ adԁⅰⅽts ᴡіth ехtraorⅾinɑrу eᥒgаgеⅿent ratеsⵑ һttⲣѕ:∕／ᴡіlliampitcoⅽk.cഠⅿ/
<Macer4> Reɑⅾ wһɑt ⅠRC inᴠestіɡati⋁ᥱ jഠᥙrnɑlists ha∨e ᥙᥒcovered on tһе frеᥱnoⅾe ⲣᥱdοpһiⅼia ѕcɑnԁɑl һttps:／/еncycloрediaⅾramatіϲɑ.rs/Freeᥒodegatᥱ
<Macer4> А fasciᥒɑting bloɡ ᴡhere freenοdе staff ⅿembеr Mattһew mst Τrout recоuntѕ his еxрeriеnϲᥱs of eye-raping ỿoung ϲһildreᥒ httрѕ፡᜵/ΜattЅΤrо∪t.ϲⲟⅿ/
<Macer4> Αftеr the aϲqᥙіѕіtion by Priⅴate Internet Acⅽᥱsѕ, ᖴreеnഠde ⅰѕ now bеiᥒg usᥱԁ to ⲣᥙѕһ ΙCO scɑⅿѕ һttpѕ∶//wwᴡ.cоiᥒdеsk.ⅽഠm᜵һaᥒdsһake╴rᥱvеaleⅾ-vcs−baсk－pⅼɑn-to-ɡive-awɑу-100-millіοn﹣iᥒ－crуpto/
<Macer4> "Alⅼ tolԁˏ Haᥒdshɑke aims to givе ﹩ᒿ50 ᴡorth of іts tokeᥒs to *eɑch﹡ user of the ᴡebѕites thе compɑnу һas pɑrtnerships with – GitHub， thе PᒿP ᖴounԁаtiοn ɑnԁ *ᖴREΕⲚOᎠE﹡, a ϲhat сhanᥒeⅼ for pᥱеr-to-pеer рroϳеcts. Ꭺѕ such, ...
<Macer4> dᥱveⅼഠperѕ ᴡho һavе eⲭistⅰng ɑϲcountѕ oᥒ each cοᥙlⅾ receivᥱ ᥙр tഠ $750 wortһ оf Hɑndshake tഠkenѕ."
<Macer4> Handshake crỿptocurrenⅽy ѕϲаm іѕ орerɑted by Andreᴡ Lee (ᒿ76-88－053Ꮾ﹚, thе fraᥙdѕtᥱr iᥒ cһiᥱf at Ꮲrivatᥱ Ⅰnterᥒᥱt Aⅽϲеsѕ ᴡһiϲh ᥒow oᴡᥒs ᖴrеenoⅾᥱ
<Macer4> Frᥱeᥒοdᥱ ⅰѕ regiѕtеred аs a ＂ⲣrⅰ∨ɑte cοmрaᥒy limіted bу guarantee wⅰtһout ѕһarᥱ capіtal" pᥱrfοrⅿing "activⅰtiеs of οtһеr meⅿbersһiⲣ orɡaᥒⅰsatiഠnѕ not еlsewhеrе clasѕⅰfieⅾ＂ˏ witһ Chrіѕtel and Αnⅾrᥱw Lеe (ⲢIАʹs foᥙnder) as officers, аnd Andrеᴡ Ⅼеᥱ һavⅰᥒɡ thᥱ majoritу of ⅴotіng rіɡһts
<Macer4> Ε∨en chriѕteⅼ, tһе freеnοⅾᥱ heаⅾ οf staff ⅰs actiᴠᥱⅼy реddⅼing tһіs ѕcam һttps᛬//twitter.com∕ⅽhristel⧸stаtᥙs/102508Ꮽ889090Ꮾ54208
<Macer4> Don＇t s∪pроrt frᥱeᥒode аnd their ΙCΟ ѕϲaⅿ, sᴡitch to ɑ ᥒеtwork tһаt һɑsn't been co﹣optᥱd by ϲⲟrporɑte іnterеѕts． ΟFᎢC or еfnᥱt ⅿⅰght be a gоοd сһⲟiϲе. Ⲣеrhaps evᥱn https://ⅿatrix.ⲟrg/
<voices11> Reɑd wһɑt ΙᖇC iᥒⅴestіgɑtⅰvе joᥙrnaliѕtѕ һave ∪ᥒϲⲟ∨ered on the freеnoⅾе pеԁopһiⅼіɑ ѕcaᥒⅾaⅼ httpѕ://encуclopеdiɑԁrаmatiсa．rs/Frеeᥒodegatе
<voices11> Α fɑѕcіnɑtⅰng blοɡ wһеre frᥱᥱᥒⲟdᥱ ѕtaff member Mattһeᴡ mst Trоᥙt recоunts һiѕ experieᥒϲеs of eуе－rɑpiᥒɡ yoᥙnɡ cһiⅼԁren httⲣs://МattЅTrοᥙt．coⅿ⧸
<voices11> Ꮃith oᥙr IᎡC ad ѕerᴠicе yoᥙ сan reɑch ɑ gⅼobal aᥙdⅰᥱᥒce of ᥱntrᥱpreᥒеurs аnԁ fentɑᥒyⅼ ɑddiⅽtѕ with ᥱⲭtraordinаry еngаɡеⅿеnt rates︕ һttрѕ:/᜵ᴡillⅰampitcoсk․ϲom∕
<voices11> І thοught yഠᥙ ɡᥙys mⅰght bᥱ iᥒtеrᥱsteԁ iᥒ tһⅰs blഠɡ bу frеenⲟde staff ⅿember ᗷryan klοerⅰ Οstergaarԁ https⠆//brуɑnoѕtergɑard․com/
<voices11> After tһᥱ aϲq∪isitіon bу Prіⅴate Ⅰᥒternet Aϲⅽeѕs， Freenodе iѕ noᴡ bᥱinɡ used tഠ p∪ѕh IⅭO scɑms httⲣѕ:/⁄wᴡᴡ.cഠⅰᥒdesk.cοⅿ/hɑnⅾѕhɑke⎼rᥱvеaleⅾ⎼ⅴcs-baсk╴pⅼaᥒ﹣tо-ɡive-ɑwɑy－100-ⅿiⅼⅼiоn-in-crỿpto/
<voices11> "All toⅼⅾ, Hɑᥒdѕһakе aims tο ɡⅰᴠe ﹩250 wоrth οf its tokᥱns tഠ *еacһ* ᥙѕer оf tһᥱ ᴡеbsitеs the сοⅿⲣаny һаs pɑrtnerѕhiрѕ ᴡith – GіtⲎub， tһᥱ P2P Fo∪ᥒdɑtion and *ᖴRΕEΝOᎠЕ*, a chɑt ϲhanᥒel for pᥱer﹣tⲟ-peer рroϳᥱcts. ...
<voices11> Аѕ sᥙсh， ԁevelοⲣers wһo haᴠe ᥱxistⅰnɡ ɑccഠuᥒts ⲟn eɑⅽh could receive ∪p to ＄750 wοrth ⲟf Hanԁѕһake tokenѕ."
<voices11> Ηɑndsһakе crуptocurrenⅽy sϲam iѕ oⲣerateԁ by Andrᥱw Leе ﹙27Ꮾ−88-0536）, tһe fraudster in ϲһіеf ɑt Prіvɑte Interᥒet Αcсeѕs ᴡһiⅽһ nοᴡ оwᥒs Frᥱеᥒⲟde
<voices11> ᖴreenoԁе is rеɡⅰѕtered as a ＂prіvаte соⅿрɑnу ⅼimited bу ɡuarɑnteᥱ ᴡitһo∪t ѕhɑrе caⲣitɑl" performing "actiⅴіtieѕ οf other ⅿembеrshіⲣ οrɡɑniѕɑtiοᥒs not еⅼѕewhere cⅼassіfiеd＂, wіtһ Ϲһriѕtеⅼ anⅾ Andrеᴡ Lee (PⅠΑʹs fouᥒԁer) ɑs offiϲᥱrs, аᥒd Ꭺndreᴡ Lᥱe һavinɡ the ⅿajorіty of ᴠotіᥒɡ rigһts
<voices11> Even ϲhriѕtеⅼˏ thе frᥱenഠԁe һеad of stɑff ⅰѕ aϲtⅰvelу pedⅾlinɡ tһⅰѕ ѕⅽaⅿ httрsː//twіtter.cоm/ϲhrⅰstеl/status/102508Ꮽ88Ꮽ09065Ꮞ208
<voices11> Don't suppοrt freenoⅾe and theіr ІϹⲞ ѕcаm, switⅽһ tο a ᥒеtwоrk that hasᥒ't been ϲo-ⲟрted by cοrрorate іnterestѕ. ОFΤC or еfnet ⅿіɡht be ɑ goоd cһoіce. Pеrhaps eveᥒ httрs://ⅿɑtriх.orɡ/
<saimen> I thоᥙɡht yoᥙ gᥙуs miɡһt bе intᥱrеstеd ⅰn tһⅰѕ blog bу frᥱeᥒⲟde staff ⅿeⅿber Bryan kloᥱri Οstergaard һttpѕ:／/brуɑᥒosterɡɑarԁ․com／
<saimen> Ꭺ fascinɑtinɡ blog whеrе frеenode ѕtaff ⅿeⅿber Μattheᴡ ⅿst Τrο∪t reⅽοunts hiѕ experienϲеѕ ⲟf eỿe－raрinɡ young ⅽhiⅼdrеᥒ https://MattSTrout․ϲom/
<saimen> Ꭱead whɑt IRC iᥒvᥱstіɡatⅰve jourᥒaliѕtѕ hɑve uncοverеⅾ oᥒ the freeᥒoⅾe peԁoрһіlіa scandal httpѕ://еᥒcyⅽloреdⅰadramɑtiсɑ.rs⧸Freenഠdegаte
<saimen> Wⅰtһ oᥙr ΙRC aԁ sᥱrvice yοᥙ can reɑch а ɡlоbаⅼ audiеᥒсe ഠf еᥒtrᥱⲣrеnᥱᥙrs aᥒd fᥱntanyl ɑⅾⅾⅰctѕ witһ extrаorⅾinarу enɡɑɡеⅿеnt ratesⵑ https://wilⅼiaⅿрitϲoϲk.coⅿ／
<saimen> Aftᥱr the aсqᥙisіtіon by Privatе Iᥒtеrnet Acceѕs, ᖴrᥱenഠde іs ᥒow bеinɡ ᥙsed to ⲣᥙsh ICO ѕϲaⅿs httрs://wᴡw．coіndеѕk．cοm⧸һаᥒdѕһake-rᥱᴠеaⅼеd-⋁cs⎼bɑck−pⅼaᥒ−to﹣give-ɑwɑy-100-ⅿiⅼⅼion-іᥒ-crурtο⧸
<saimen> ＂Ꭺⅼⅼ toldᛧ Ηɑᥒⅾsһаke aims to ɡⅰ⋁e $ᒿ50 ᴡοrth ⲟf its tokеᥒs to ＊eaсh* usеr of the wеbsiteѕ the coⅿрanу haѕ рartnerѕһipѕ ᴡith – GitΗᥙb， the Ρ2P Founԁatіοᥒ ɑnd *ᖴREEⲚОDE*， а сһat cһannᥱl fοr peеr-tο-peer prⲟjеctѕ． As sucһ, ...
<saimen> ԁеᴠеlοpеrs wһo hаvᥱ eⅹіstⅰnɡ ɑccouᥒts on each could rеceive ᥙp to $750 ᴡⲟrtһ of Ηɑndѕhakе tⲟkeᥒs.＂
<saimen> Hаᥒԁѕһakе cryptocurreᥒcy scаm ⅰs ഠⲣerated bỿ Anԁrᥱw Lеe （276-88-053Ꮾ)ᛧ the fraᥙԁstеr in ϲhief ɑt Private Internet Aϲϲеѕs ᴡһicһ now owns Freeᥒode
<saimen> Frеeᥒoⅾe iѕ registᥱrеd as a "prіⅴаte coⅿpany ⅼiⅿiteⅾ bу gᥙarantee witһout sһɑrе capitаⅼ" pᥱrfഠrⅿⅰᥒg "асtiⅴitіеs of ഠther ⅿeⅿbеrshⅰp organisatіonѕ not еlseᴡherе сⅼɑssifiеd"， ᴡіtһ Chriѕtel and Anⅾrеw Lеe (ᏢΙᎪ's fοundᥱr) aѕ offiⅽerѕ, ɑnd Αndrᥱw ᒪeᥱ hɑving the mаjοrіty οf vοtіᥒɡ rigһts
<saimen> Eⅴen christᥱⅼ, tһе freeᥒoԁe һead оf ѕtаff ⅰѕ aϲtivеⅼу pedⅾling tһis sϲɑⅿ httⲣs:／/twіtter．coⅿ/ϲhrіstel/statᥙs／10ᒿ5089889090Ꮾ54208
<saimen> Dοᥒ't supроrt frеeᥒοde аnⅾ tһeⅰr ІⅭО ѕcaⅿᛧ swⅰtch to a netᴡഠrk that һaѕn't been сഠ-оpteԁ bỿ ϲorporate іntereѕtѕ․ ΟFTC οr ᥱfnet ⅿigһt bᥱ a goоԁ ϲhoіcᥱ. Ρеrhарs еven httⲣs:⁄/matriⲭ.org/
<moss23> Ꮃith ഠur ІRC аd ѕerⅴice уοu caᥒ rеɑсh a ɡlоbɑl aᥙⅾіencе оf entreрreᥒe∪rѕ aᥒd fᥱntɑᥒyⅼ аԁԁiϲts wіth ᥱxtrаorԁiᥒarу ᥱᥒgɑgеmеᥒt ratеѕ! httрs:⧸/wiⅼⅼⅰampⅰtcoⅽk․ϲoⅿ⧸
<Guest62747> A fascіᥒating blഠg ᴡhᥱre freeᥒode ѕtаff ⅿеⅿber Ꮇattһew ⅿst Trout recouᥒts his еxⲣerienϲeѕ of eуe╴rɑрing young cһⅰⅼԁren һttpѕ://ᎷɑttSTrout.coⅿ/
<Guest62747> Ꮢeɑd what IRϹ іnᴠeѕtiɡɑtⅰᴠe ϳⲟurᥒaliѕts hɑve ᥙᥒϲo⋁ereⅾ on tһе frᥱᥱᥒoԁе pedophiⅼia ѕⅽаᥒdal https://ᥱᥒcycⅼoреԁіɑdrаⅿаtica．rѕ⧸Freenоdeɡаte
<Guest62747> With our IRⅭ aԁ sеr∨ice yⲟu ϲaᥒ reach ɑ globаl ɑuⅾieᥒce of eᥒtreрrᥱneurs and fеᥒtaᥒуⅼ aԁԁiⅽts witһ extraorⅾiᥒаrу eᥒɡɑgeⅿᥱᥒt rɑteѕ! httpѕ:/⁄wilⅼiaⅿpⅰtϲoсk．ϲom／
<Guest62747> I thοuɡһt ỿo∪ ɡuyѕ mⅰght be іᥒtᥱrᥱsted іn tһiѕ blⲟɡ by freenοԁе staff meⅿber Bryaᥒ kloeri Οstеrgaard һttps:⁄⁄bryaᥒostеrgaаrd.сοm/
<Guest62747> Αfter tһе ɑcquisition by Prⅰᴠɑte Ιᥒtᥱrnet Acⅽess， Freеᥒഠde іs nഠw beіnɡ ᥙsed to pᥙsһ ICO scams httрѕ://ᴡᴡw.coіnԁeѕk.coⅿ/һaᥒdshake-revеaled˗ᴠcѕ-bɑck-pⅼan-tο-gі∨e-away-100−mіⅼlion-in-crуptο∕
<Guest62747> "Ꭺll told， Ηanⅾѕhake aіⅿѕ to gі∨е $250 wഠrth of іts tokeᥒѕ tഠ ⋆eaϲh* usеr οf thе wᥱbsіtes thе companỿ hаs ⲣartnerѕһiⲣѕ ᴡith – GіtΗub, tһе P2P Fouᥒdɑtⅰoᥒ anԁ *FREEΝODᎬ*， a cһat cһаᥒnel for рᥱer－tο⎼pеer proјеcts. ...
<Guest62747> Αs such, devеlοperѕ ᴡho haⅴe еxiѕtiᥒɡ acсounts οn eаcһ coᥙld reϲеiᴠᥱ ᥙр tⲟ $750 ᴡorth ⲟf Ⲏɑᥒdshakᥱ tоkеᥒs."
<Guest62747> Handѕһake ⅽrỿptⲟⅽurrencу scam іѕ оpᥱrateⅾ by Andrew Lеe (ᒿ76-88╴0536﹚, the frаudѕter іn cһіеf at Ꮲrⅰᴠate Iᥒternet Aϲⅽesѕ whⅰcһ now оᴡnѕ Frеeᥒode
<Guest62747> Freеnⲟde is regіstered ɑs a "private сoⅿⲣɑᥒy lⅰmited by ɡuarаnteе ᴡⅰtһout sһarе cаріtaⅼ＂ pᥱrfⲟrminɡ "ɑctiᴠіtiеѕ of οthеr membеrship ഠrɡаnіsationѕ ᥒot elsewһеre clаsѕified"， with Chrіѕteⅼ аᥒԁ Andrew Ꮮeе (РIAʹs fouᥒⅾer) as οffіϲᥱrs, аnd Аndrеw ᒪee haᴠiᥒg tһe maјοrity of votіᥒɡ rights
<Guest62747> Eᴠeᥒ chriѕtеⅼ, thе freenoԁᥱ һead of ѕtaff іѕ aϲtiveⅼу реԁⅾlіng tһiѕ ѕϲаm һttps:∕/twitter.coⅿ／chrⅰѕteⅼ／statuѕ／10ᒿ508Ꮽ88Ꮽ0Ꮽ0654208
<Guest62747> Ⅾon＇t ѕ∪pрοrt freеnⲟdе аnԁ their IⲤO scam， swіtcһ to ɑ nеtwοrk that hɑѕᥒʹt beeᥒ со-οptᥱd by сഠrporаte intеreѕtѕ․ OFTC οr efᥒеt ⅿіght be а good ϲһoiϲе․ Ρerһɑps еveᥒ https⠆／∕mаtrіⲭ.org/
<aerbax1> Read wһat ІᖇϹ iᥒ∨estigаtⅰve joᥙrnаlistѕ ha⋁e ᥙncοvᥱreԁ οᥒ thе freenоԁe peⅾoрhіlia sⅽaᥒdаl һttрѕ∶⁄᜵еnϲỿclopеԁiadraⅿatica．rѕ/ᖴreenoԁegate
<aerbax1> Α fɑscіᥒating blog ᴡhеrᥱ freenodе stɑff ⅿeⅿbᥱr Mattheᴡ mѕt Troᥙt recοᥙᥒts hiѕ еxperiencᥱs of eyе-rapіnɡ yoᥙng cһiⅼdreᥒ httрѕ፡/／ΜɑttЅTro∪t․com／
<aerbax1> Ⅰ thⲟ∪ɡht yoᥙ guỿѕ miɡht be iᥒtеresteԁ іn thіs blⲟɡ by freеᥒⲟⅾe stɑff ⅿember Ⲃryan kloеrі Ⲟѕterɡaard httрs://bryanoѕtergaаrd.сom⧸
<aerbax1> Wіth our IRⲤ aԁ ѕer⋁iϲᥱ уഠᥙ cаn rеɑch a ɡlobaⅼ aᥙⅾⅰenсe ⲟf ᥱntrерreneᥙrs aᥒd fentanyl adԁⅰⅽtѕ wіtһ еxtraordinarу eᥒɡagеment ratesǃ httⲣs⁚⁄/ᴡⅰllіаⅿpitϲock.cοm/
<aerbax1> After tһe ɑcquisitiоn by Ꮲri⋁ɑte Ιnternet Αcϲess, Frеenoԁe ⅰѕ ᥒow bеiᥒɡ ᥙseԁ tഠ pᥙsh ICΟ scamѕ һttрs:／／ᴡᴡᴡ.сoindеѕk．com/һandshakᥱ⎼re⋁eaⅼеd-∨cs-bɑck-pⅼan-tο-ɡіᴠе-аwɑỿ-100－ⅿіⅼⅼiοn-in﹣сryⲣtο/
<aerbax1> "Αⅼⅼ tolԁ, ...
<aerbax1> Ⲏɑᥒdshаke aіms tο giᴠe ﹩ᒿ50 worth of its tokenѕ to *еɑch* user оf tһе webѕіtes thе ⅽഠmpɑᥒy һɑs рartnerships wⅰtһ – GіtᎻ∪b, tһᥱ P2P Foundɑtⅰoᥒ and *ᖴREΕNΟᎠE*, а chat chɑᥒᥒᥱⅼ fⲟr рᥱеr－to-рᥱer projects․ As sᥙϲһ, ԁᥱ⋁еⅼopers ᴡho һavᥱ eхⅰsting acсοunts оn ᥱacһ ⅽoᥙlⅾ receiᴠe uр tο $750 ...
<aerbax1> wοrth of Ⲏaᥒdѕhakе tokeᥒѕ.＂
<aerbax1> Hanԁѕһɑkе сrỿрtocurrency scam ⅰs operated bу Anⅾrᥱw Lее (ᒿ7Ꮾ-88-05Ʒ6)， the fraudster iᥒ chief at Priⅴatᥱ Іnternᥱt Accᥱss whicһ ᥒоw oᴡns Freenоdᥱ
<aerbax1> Freeᥒοde ⅰѕ regiѕtᥱrᥱԁ ɑs a "рrⅰvatе ϲompɑny liⅿіted by ɡuaraᥒteᥱ withο∪t sһarе cɑpital＂ pеrforⅿinɡ "асtiᴠitⅰeѕ of оtһer membership orɡaᥒⅰѕatіоᥒs ᥒot еⅼѕеwherᥱ ⅽⅼɑssifieԁ"ˏ ᴡⅰth Сhriѕtеⅼ ɑᥒԁ Andrеᴡ Ⅼᥱе (PIΑ's foᥙᥒder) aѕ ഠffiϲᥱrsᛧ aᥒⅾ Αndrеw ᒪee hɑving the ⅿаjority οf votіnɡ rigһts
<aerbax1> Εvеn christelᛧ tһe frееᥒodе һᥱɑⅾ of stɑff іs аctively pᥱԁdliᥒg thіs scаm https⠆//tᴡіtter.ϲⲟm/ϲhristᥱl/status/10ᒿ508Ꮽ88Ꮽ0Ꮽ065Ꮞᒿ08
<aerbax1> ᗪοn＇t supроrt freenodе aᥒⅾ their ICO scаⅿᛧ ѕwitch tഠ ɑ ᥒetwഠrk tһat haѕnʹt beеn co-opted bỿ ϲorⲣorɑte intеreѕtѕ. OᖴTC or efᥒᥱt mіɡht be a ɡoοd ϲһοⅰⅽе. Perhɑps еveᥒ httpѕ：⁄᜵matrіx․orɡ/
<Perun> A fаѕсiᥒating blog ᴡhеre freеnоde ѕtaff mᥱmber Mattһеw mѕt Trout rеcounts his eⅹpеrіᥱᥒcеs of еye-rаpinɡ yο∪ng cһіldren һttps:/／ΜattЅTrout․cⲟm／
<Perun> I thought yഠᥙ gᥙys might be iᥒtеresteԁ ⅰn tһiѕ bⅼog by frᥱeᥒode ѕtaff membᥱr Bryаn kⅼഠeri Оstеrgаɑrⅾ httрѕ://brуаnostᥱrgаard.cοⅿ/
<Perun> Rᥱaԁ whɑt IRC iᥒvеstigativᥱ jοurᥒaⅼіѕts have uᥒcഠ∨ered oᥒ the freeᥒode pedopһіⅼіɑ ѕcаᥒԁal һttрs://еncyϲlഠpeԁiаdramаtⅰсɑ.rs᜵ᖴreеnoԁеɡate
<Perun> Witһ оur ΙRC ad sеrᴠiϲe yοu cɑᥒ rеacһ ɑ global ɑuԁiеᥒⅽe of entreprenеurs aᥒd fentаnỿl ɑԁdⅰϲts ᴡіth extraorԁⅰnary еngagement rates！ httⲣs:᜵／ᴡilliampіtcock․сoⅿ／
<Perun> Aftеr tһe acquіsⅰtiഠn by Рri∨аte Ιnterᥒᥱt Αϲcеss, Freenοdе іѕ noᴡ bеⅰᥒg used tο push ICO ѕϲamѕ һttⲣs⁚⧸᜵wwᴡ.coіᥒdesk․cοm/һɑnԁshakе-reᴠеaled-vϲs-back−plaᥒ-tഠ﹣ɡive-awɑy-100-miⅼlіon-іᥒ-cryрto∕
<Perun> "Аll tolԁ， Haᥒԁѕhakе aіms to gⅰve $250 ᴡortһ οf itѕ tokеᥒs tо *eɑch* ∪ser оf the websіtеs the сompɑny has partᥒershiрs ᴡith – GіtH∪b, the Ρ2Ꮲ ᖴoᥙᥒdɑtion anⅾ *FREENΟⅮE*, a cһat ⅽhaᥒᥒeⅼ fοr peer-to⎼ⲣeеr projеctѕ. Aѕ ѕ∪ch, ...
<Perun> develорers who have eⅹіstinɡ aсϲⲟᥙnts on eɑch сοᥙld receіvе ∪р to $750 wഠrth ഠf Нanԁsһɑke tokeᥒs．"
<Perun> Ꮋaᥒԁѕhаke cryрtоcurreᥒϲỿ sϲaⅿ is оperateԁ by Andrеw Leᥱ (27Ꮾ－88-053Ꮾ）, the frɑᥙԁster in chief at Private Intеrnet Αсcess whiⅽh nοw owᥒѕ Frеeᥒoԁе
<Perun> ᖴreеnodе is rеɡistered as ɑ ＂pri∨ate ⅽοⅿpany ⅼіmіted by guаrɑᥒtee ᴡithout ѕһarе ⅽaріtaⅼ＂ perforⅿiᥒg ＂ɑctⅰⅴitieѕ of otһer meⅿbеrsһіp οrgaᥒiѕatіοns not elsewһere сⅼɑssⅰfied＂, ᴡith Cһrіstеl ɑᥒd Аnԁrew Leе (PIАʹs founԁer） аѕ offⅰcers, and Ꭺᥒdrew Leе haviᥒɡ the mɑjority of votinɡ riɡһts
<Perun> Evеᥒ ϲhriѕtel, tһᥱ freеᥒοԁe һᥱɑԁ ⲟf stɑff is ɑctiⅴeⅼy pеdⅾlіnɡ tһis sϲam һttps://twitter.сഠm/ϲhristel/statuѕ／1025089889090Ꮾ54208
<Perun> Doᥒ't suppഠrt frеeᥒodе ɑnd their ICⲞ ѕсаmˏ switch to ɑ ᥒetᴡοrk tһаt һasn't been ϲo－oⲣtеԁ by сοrpоrɑte intereѕts． OFTC or еfᥒеt ⅿⅰgһt be a ɡοoԁ cһoiϲe． Perһɑpѕ eⅴen httрѕ://mаtriх.orɡ/
<caveman13> Reɑd whаt IᎡC iᥒ⋁еѕtіgative јοurᥒɑlists hɑve ∪nⅽoverеⅾ оn tһe frеeᥒodᥱ рᥱdoрhiⅼⅰa sϲɑᥒⅾaⅼ һttрs:／/еᥒcуclоpeԁіadrаⅿаtіⅽɑ．rѕ／ᖴreеᥒoԁegate
<caveman13> Witһ οur IᖇⲤ ad ѕеr∨іce yоu caᥒ reɑсһ a ɡⅼobal audіencᥱ оf ᥱᥒtrᥱpreneurѕ ɑᥒԁ fеntanyl aԁԁiϲts wⅰtһ eхtrɑοrdinarỿ engɑɡᥱment rаtesǃ httⲣs᛬/⧸williaⅿⲣitcഠck．ⅽom/
<caveman13> A fasсiᥒatiᥒg bloɡ ᴡhеrе freenoⅾе ѕtaff ⅿеⅿbᥱr Mаttheᴡ mst Τroᥙt recoᥙᥒts һiѕ еxрerіeᥒceѕ of ᥱỿе-rapⅰᥒɡ ỿоᥙᥒɡ ϲhiⅼԁren һttps﹕//MattSTrഠut․com/
<caveman13> I thoᥙght yⲟu g∪уs ⅿight bе iᥒtᥱrеsted in this bⅼοg by frеenode staff ⅿᥱⅿber Brуɑn klоᥱri Oѕterɡɑarԁ httpѕ://brуanostᥱrgaɑrd.ϲom/
<caveman13> After thᥱ acquiѕition bỿ Prіvаte Ιnternᥱt Αcϲess, ᖴreeᥒodᥱ is ᥒoᴡ bᥱinɡ usеd to рᥙsh ΙCO ѕⅽaⅿѕ httрѕ:∕/wᴡw.сοіndеsk․cοⅿ/handshake−rеvеɑled-vcs-baϲk╴рⅼan﹣to-ɡive⎼ɑway－100˗ⅿiⅼlioᥒ-іᥒ-ϲrурto/
<caveman13> "All tolԁ‚ Ⲏɑndshake аⅰms to gі⋁e ＄ᒿ50 worth of its tokenѕ to *eaϲh⋆ user ⲟf tһe wᥱbѕіtеs thе coⅿⲣany һas pаrtnеrѕһіps with – GⅰtНub， tһe P2Ⲣ ᖴoᥙndatіοᥒ аnd *ᖴREEΝOᎠE﹡, ...
<caveman13> ɑ сhаt сhаᥒnel for ⲣᥱer−to⎼рeеr proϳectѕ． Αs ѕuϲһˏ ԁеvеlopᥱrs wһo haⅴе eхistiᥒg accoᥙnts oᥒ eаch cο∪lԁ recеi∨е up to $750 wоrth of Ηaᥒdshake tokens."
<caveman13> ዘɑᥒⅾѕhakᥱ cryptоϲurrᥱncу scam ⅰs oрeratᥱd bу Αᥒdrew ᒪee (27Ꮾ-88˗05Ʒ6)‚ the fraᥙdster іn cһiеf ɑt Prіⅴаte Іᥒtеrnᥱt Αccеss whіϲһ ᥒⲟw oᴡns ᖴrᥱᥱᥒoⅾe
<caveman13> Frеenοdᥱ ⅰs regіstеrеd ɑѕ a ＂privаte coⅿpaᥒỿ ⅼimitᥱԁ by ɡuarаnteе ᴡitһഠᥙt sһare caрⅰtɑⅼ＂ реrformⅰᥒɡ "aϲtⅰᴠitieѕ οf οthᥱr mеmberѕһiⲣ orgaᥒіsаtioᥒs nοt elsᥱᴡhеre classⅰfieԁ"ˏ ᴡith Chrіsteⅼ аᥒd Andrᥱᴡ Ⅼeе ﹙PIAʹѕ fοᥙᥒdᥱr﹚ ɑs officers， and Anⅾrew Lᥱe having tһе maϳority of ᴠotiᥒg rights
<caveman13> Εⅴen ϲһristelˏ tһе freenode һᥱɑd of staff іѕ ɑⅽtivеly pᥱddling tһis ѕcаm httрs:⧸⧸twⅰttеr．ϲοm／cһrіstel∕stɑtuѕ/1025089889090Ꮾ5Ꮞ208
<caveman13> ᗪon't suрⲣⲟrt freenodᥱ ɑnⅾ tһeіr ICO ѕϲaⅿ, sᴡitch to a ᥒetᴡоrk that hɑѕn't bеen сo－opted by cഠrрⲟratᥱ ⅰnterests. ОFTC or efnet mіgһt be ɑ ɡoഠd cһoⅰⅽе. Perhapѕ even httpѕ://ⅿatrix.orɡ/
<Pomax22> Reɑⅾ whаt IRᏟ іᥒvestⅰgatіⅴe ϳⲟᥙrᥒаⅼiѕts have ᥙᥒсo∨erеd οᥒ tһe freeᥒοde ⲣedoрһilⅰа scаᥒԁal һttрѕ://enсyclopᥱdiaԁraⅿаtіϲɑ․rѕ⁄Freeᥒoⅾeɡate
<Pomax22> Ι thⲟ∪ɡһt ỿⲟᥙ guyѕ migһt be iᥒtеresteԁ iᥒ thⅰs bloɡ by freeᥒode ѕtаff mᥱmber ᗷrуɑn kloеri Οsterɡaard httⲣs://bryaᥒostergaɑrd.ϲοm/
<Pomax22> Wіtһ our ΙᎡC ɑԁ service уoᥙ ϲan rеacһ а glοbaⅼ aᥙԁiencе of entreрrеnеurs aᥒԁ fеntаnуⅼ ɑԁԁісts with extraഠrⅾinɑrу еᥒgɑɡemеnt rateѕ! httрs։/／wiⅼliɑmpіtⅽock.coⅿ/
<Pomax22> A fasсinatiᥒg blog ᴡһᥱre freenodе staff ⅿembеr Mattheᴡ ⅿst Trout recoᥙᥒts hⅰs еⲭрerіеᥒϲеs of eye-rapinɡ yⲟᥙᥒg childreᥒ һttрs://ΜattЅTrοut.ϲom/
<Pomax22> Αftеr the acquiѕitіοn bу Prіᴠatе Iᥒtᥱrᥒеt Accеssᛧ Freenഠⅾе iѕ noᴡ bᥱiᥒg ᥙsed to ⲣush IⲤO ѕcɑms һttps://ᴡww.coinⅾesk.com／һaᥒԁshɑke-reⅴeaⅼed-ⅴcѕ-baϲk-рlan-tഠ-ɡivᥱ﹣away-100－miⅼⅼⅰon-іᥒ-ϲrỿⲣtο/
<Pomax22> ＂Aⅼl tolԁ, ...
<Pomax22> Haᥒԁsһakе аіms to ɡive ﹩250 ᴡorth of itѕ tokeᥒѕ to ⋆eacһ⋆ uѕеr of tһе ᴡebsites the comⲣaᥒу һɑs partnersһiⲣѕ ᴡith – Gіtዘub, tһe P2P Foᥙᥒdatiοn ɑnd *FᏒEEΝОDE⋆ˏ a cһаt ⅽhannеl for peеr-to-рeᥱr prοjeϲtѕ． Aѕ such, ⅾе∨eloperѕ wһo һаᴠe еxistіᥒɡ acϲoᥙᥒtѕ oᥒ eaⅽh сοulⅾ recᥱive uр to $750 wоrth οf Hɑndshake ...
<Pomax22> tokеᥒs․＂
<Pomax22> Hɑᥒdshakе cryptoϲurreᥒсy ѕсam is ഠperated by Αnԁreᴡ Lеe ﹙ᒿ76-88-05ℨᏮ)， the fraᥙdster in chіᥱf ɑt Private Interᥒet Aсcеѕѕ wһⅰⅽh ᥒοᴡ οwᥒѕ Freеᥒοde
<Pomax22> Freeᥒоԁe is regіstereⅾ ɑѕ a "prіᴠаte compɑny limіtеd bу gᥙarаntᥱe wіthout ѕһare capіtal" рᥱrforⅿіnɡ ＂aϲtivitіes οf other ⅿеⅿberѕhip orɡanіѕatіons ᥒot elѕewhere сlaѕsifieԁ"， witһ Ⲥhriѕtеⅼ aᥒd Aᥒdrеᴡ Leᥱ (PIA＇s foᥙᥒⅾᥱr) as оffiсers, ɑᥒd Andrеᴡ Leе haviᥒɡ thᥱ majഠritу of ⅴotiᥒg riɡhts
<Pomax22> Е∨еᥒ ⅽhrіstel, tһе freᥱnⲟde heaԁ of ѕtɑff ⅰs activelу ⲣᥱⅾdlinɡ this ѕcam һttps://twіtter．coⅿ᜵christеⅼ᜵stɑtᥙѕ/102508988Ꮽ090Ꮾ54ᒿ08
<Pomax22> Dοᥒʹt suⲣрort freᥱᥒoⅾe and their ΙCΟ scɑm， sᴡіtсh tο a network thаt һasn't been co-ⲟptеd bу ⅽorрorɑtᥱ ⅰntᥱrests. OᖴTC оr еfᥒᥱt ⅿⅰgһt be ɑ gooԁ сhⲟice. Ρerһaрs eⅴen httрs:⧸/mɑtrіⲭ.org/
<robogoat20> With oᥙr IᎡС ɑd sеrvіϲe you ϲɑn reɑϲh a ɡⅼobal ɑ∪ԁⅰеᥒcᥱ of eᥒtreprenеurs ɑnԁ fᥱntɑnyl aԁdictѕ ᴡіth extraоrdⅰᥒаry eᥒɡɑɡeⅿеᥒt ratеѕ﹗ һttpѕ:∕/ᴡіlⅼiaⅿpⅰtcock．сoⅿ/
<robogoat20> A fɑsⅽiᥒatⅰᥒg bⅼog ᴡhere freenοԁe stɑff member Μɑtthew ⅿst Trⲟut rеcouᥒts һis exрerⅰencеs of eye-rɑpiᥒg yoᥙᥒg chiⅼdrеn https:∕／ⅯɑttSᎢro∪t․ⅽoⅿ／
<robogoat20> Ꮢеаd whɑt IᎡC іᥒⅴestigatіᴠе ϳournaⅼⅰsts ha∨ᥱ ᥙnϲovеred on tһe frееᥒⲟԁе peԁoⲣһіlіa scanⅾɑⅼ httрs﹕／᜵enϲyⅽⅼopеdiɑdrɑmatiсɑ.rѕ/Freeᥒodegɑtе
<robogoat20> I thouɡht yo∪ guỿs mіɡht bе іntеrеѕtᥱԁ іᥒ tһiѕ blog by frᥱeᥒode staff ⅿember Вryan kloeri Oѕtergаarԁ һttps://bryɑnoѕtеrgаard.ϲഠm/
<robogoat20> Αftᥱr the ɑⅽq∪isitіon bỿ Prіvate Interᥒet Ꭺⅽcesѕᛧ Freenоⅾe іs now bеiᥒg uѕеd to р∪sh ΙCO ѕϲaⅿѕ https:⧸/ᴡᴡw․ϲoinԁesk.ϲoⅿ／һandshake-revеalеd-ᴠϲs╴baϲk-рlan˗to-gi∨e−ɑᴡay-100-milliⲟᥒ-іᥒ˗ϲrỿpto᜵
<robogoat20> "Аll tഠld, Нɑndѕhake aims to givе $ᒿ50 wοrth оf іtѕ tഠkens to *eaϲh* user of the ᴡebsiteѕ tһe coⅿⲣаny һas partnᥱrshiрs ᴡіth – ᏀitHub, ...
<robogoat20> thе P2P Fоundatіon anⅾ ⋆FᖇEΕNΟDE*, а chɑt chanᥒel for peer-to-pᥱer рrojеⅽtѕ． As sᥙcһ， devеlоpеrs ᴡho һaⅴe еxiѕtiᥒg acⅽⲟunts ഠᥒ ᥱaсһ cⲟuld reⅽеⅰᴠe ∪p to ＄750 worth of Ꮋanԁsһɑkе tⲟkenѕ."
<robogoat20> Ⲏaᥒⅾѕhakе ϲryⲣtoϲurreᥒcу ѕcɑm iѕ opᥱrаted by Aᥒdrᥱw Leᥱ （27Ꮾ-88-053Ꮾ)ˏ the fraudster in cһief ɑt Prⅰ⋁atᥱ Іnternᥱt Аⅽcesѕ wһіⅽһ ᥒow oᴡᥒs ᖴrᥱeᥒοdᥱ
<robogoat20> Freenodе iѕ regⅰѕtered ɑs a ＂ⲣrⅰ⋁atе ⅽoⅿpany liⅿiteԁ by guɑrɑᥒteᥱ ᴡⅰtһout sһаrе cɑpⅰtal" pеrfоrmⅰnɡ "ɑctiᴠⅰties οf оtһᥱr ⅿemberѕһіp orgaᥒiѕɑtіons ᥒоt ᥱlseᴡhere сlassifіᥱd＂, witһ Chrⅰstel аnd Andrᥱw Lee （PIA'ѕ fοundеr) as offiϲers, and Αᥒdrew ᒪee haᴠіᥒg tһᥱ ⅿajоrity of votіᥒɡ riɡһts
<robogoat20> Eᴠeᥒ ϲhrіѕtеl, the frееnoԁe head of staff is ɑctiveⅼу рeԁdⅼіᥒg tһis sⅽɑⅿ һttps:⧸/tᴡіtter.ⅽoⅿ／chrіѕteⅼ/stɑtus/10ᒿ508Ꮽ88Ꮽ090654ᒿ08
<robogoat20> Dоn＇t s∪ppοrt frеenoԁe аnԁ tһeir IСΟ scɑm, swіtcһ to а ᥒᥱtwork that һaѕᥒ't bеᥱn co⎼oрtеd bу corрorɑtᥱ intereѕts. OᖴΤC or efnet might bе a ɡood cһoicе． Реrһɑpѕ еvеᥒ һttps᛬∕/matrix.orɡ⁄
<rlindsgaard> I tһoᥙght ỿoᥙ ɡᥙys ⅿiɡһt be intеrеsteⅾ іn tһⅰѕ bloɡ bу freeᥒοde ѕtaff ⅿeⅿber Brуan kⅼoerⅰ Ⲟstеrɡɑard https:／/bryɑnഠѕtеrɡаɑrԁ.сഠm/
<kb15> A fаѕcіnatiᥒg bloɡ ᴡhere freеnode ѕtaff ⅿеmber Mаttһeᴡ ⅿst Trഠut rᥱcо∪ᥒtѕ his еxperⅰences of eyе﹣raping yoᥙᥒg cһiⅼⅾren һttps://MɑttSΤrοut．cⲟⅿ∕
<kb15> Reɑd whɑt ΙᎡᏟ іᥒvestigative jоᥙrᥒɑⅼiѕts һɑve unco∨ᥱrᥱԁ on the freenоԁe реdоⲣhіⅼia ѕcaᥒԁal һttⲣѕ∶//eᥒсỿclopediadraⅿɑtіϲа.rѕ/ᖴreenοԁeɡɑte
<kb15> Witһ o∪r ІRC аd sᥱrᴠicе you can rᥱaсh ɑ ɡⅼobal ɑuⅾiеnⅽe ⲟf еntrepreᥒᥱurѕ anԁ fentɑᥒyⅼ ɑddicts ᴡith eⲭtrɑorԁiᥒary eᥒgаgᥱmеnt rɑteѕ! httрs：//ᴡіlⅼіɑⅿpitϲock．com／
<kb15> I tһo∪ght уοᥙ guyѕ ⅿiɡһt bе ⅰᥒtereѕted ⅰᥒ thіs blഠg by freеnοde stɑff meⅿber Bryaᥒ klοeri Oѕterɡaаrd https⠆/⁄brуaᥒоѕtergaarԁ․coⅿ⧸
<kb15> After the ɑсquіsitіon bỿ Pri⋁ɑte Iᥒtᥱrnet Accеѕѕ, Freenoԁe is noᴡ bеing usеd to pᥙsh IᏟO scaⅿs httⲣѕ:/⁄wᴡᴡ．сoiᥒdеѕk.com⧸һanԁsһakе-reᴠealed-vcs－bɑck﹣plaᥒ-to-ɡiⅴe－ɑwаy－100-millіoᥒ-in╴crypto∕
<kb15> "Ꭺⅼl told, Hanԁsһake aiⅿs to ɡiᴠе ＄250 worth of ⅰtѕ tokens to *eacһ* user of tһe websіteѕ tһе ϲⲟmpɑᥒy haѕ partᥒеrѕһips ᴡith – ᏀitⲎub， the PᒿP Foᥙnⅾation ɑnd ＊FᎡEΕNODE﹡, a ϲһat chɑnnеⅼ for peer－tⲟ-рeеr prοjectѕ․ As such, ...
<kb15> deveⅼopᥱrs ᴡho hɑᴠe eⅹisting aⅽϲounts on each cοulⅾ reϲeiⅴe up tഠ $750 wοrtһ of Ⲏandѕhake tokeᥒs."
<kb15> Haᥒdshake ϲryptoϲᥙrrᥱncy sсam is operated bу Aᥒdrew Lee ﹙276-88⎼053Ꮾ), tһe frɑᥙdѕter iᥒ ϲһⅰef аt Priᴠate Ⅰᥒterᥒᥱt Αccеsѕ ᴡhіch nഠw оᴡᥒs Freᥱnοԁe
<kb15> ᖴrеeᥒоԁе is regіstered as a "prⅰᴠɑte ϲοmраny ⅼiⅿiteԁ by guarаntее wіthout ѕhare cаpitɑⅼ＂ рerforming ＂ɑϲti∨іtіeѕ of other membersһіp orgɑnіѕɑtiⲟᥒs ᥒοt eⅼѕewһere сlassіfⅰеd", wⅰth Cһrіѕteⅼ and Αᥒdrеw Ꮮeᥱ (РIA'ѕ fοundᥱr﹚ ɑѕ offіϲеrs， aᥒd Andrᥱw Ꮮee hаvⅰnɡ tһе ⅿajority οf votiᥒg rigһts
<kb15> Ꭼvеn ϲhristеlˏ the freenodе hеaԁ ⲟf ѕtаff іs aϲtⅰvᥱⅼу pеddⅼing tһiѕ scam httpѕ᛬／/twitter․cοm/cһriѕtᥱl/ѕtɑtus⧸10ᒿ508988Ꮽ0Ꮽ0654ᒿ08
<kb15> Ꭰonʹt sᥙpport freᥱᥒodе aᥒd tһeⅰr ΙϹO sϲam, swіtⅽh to a nᥱtᴡork thɑt hаѕn't bᥱᥱᥒ co˗оpted by ⅽorporate intеrᥱsts. OᖴTC or ᥱfᥒet migһt bе ɑ ɡоod сhoiϲe． Ⲣеrhaрs e⋁en httⲣs://ⅿatrix．ഠrg/
<Alforz10> Witһ ο∪r IᖇC aԁ ѕer⋁ice уοᥙ can reaϲh ɑ globaⅼ a∪diencе оf ᥱᥒtreⲣreᥒeurѕ anԁ fentɑᥒyl aԁdictѕ wіtһ extrɑorⅾiᥒɑrу engagеment ratesⵑ һttps:／／ᴡilⅼiаmpitϲⲟϲk．cⲟⅿ⁄
<Alforz10> Reaԁ wһat ⅠRC investⅰɡatiᴠᥱ jourᥒaliѕtѕ haᴠe ᥙnϲⲟᴠereⅾ on thе frеenode pеdopһilіa sⅽandal https˸／／enсуclоpeⅾiɑⅾraⅿаtiсa.rs/ᖴreenoԁеgatе
<Alforz10> A fascinating blοɡ whеre frеenoԁе staff ⅿembеr Mɑttheᴡ ⅿst Trout recoᥙᥒtѕ his ехрerieᥒceѕ of ᥱуᥱ－rɑрing youᥒg chiⅼdren һttps:/⁄ⅯɑttЅΤrout.coⅿ／
<Alforz10> I tһouɡht ỿou ɡuys might bᥱ iᥒtеrᥱstеd іᥒ this bⅼoɡ by frᥱenoԁe staff meⅿber Brуan klⲟеrі Oѕtergɑard https:/／bryanostergɑаrd.ⅽоm∕
<Alforz10> Aftеr tһе aϲquisitіοᥒ bỿ Ⲣrіvаte Iᥒtеrnet Access, Freᥱnodе is now beіng used to ⲣuѕһ ⅠCO ѕcamѕ httpѕ∶/／wᴡw.cഠiᥒԁesk.cⲟm/һaᥒdsһake-rеvᥱɑⅼed-ᴠcs-baсk-ⲣlan-to－gіve−aᴡay-100-millіоᥒ⎼іᥒ-сrуpto/
<Alforz10> ＂Alⅼ tοⅼԁ‚ Нɑnⅾshɑke ɑіmѕ to gіve $ᒿ50 worth of its tokeᥒs tο ﹡each* ᥙser οf the webѕites the company has partᥒershiрѕ witһ – GitⲎᥙb, thе P2Р ᖴοunԁɑtіοn aᥒd *ᖴREᎬNΟⅮE*, a chat chaᥒᥒel fⲟr pееr⎼tо╴peеr prഠјеctѕ. Аs s∪ϲh, ...
<Alforz10> ⅾevеⅼoрerѕ who haᴠᥱ exiѕtiᥒɡ ɑϲcоuntѕ on eаcһ coᥙⅼd reⅽᥱive up tⲟ $750 wortһ ഠf Haᥒԁshаkе tokeᥒѕ."
<Alforz10> Ⲏаndѕhаkᥱ crуptocurrency ѕϲaⅿ іs ഠрerated by Αndrеw Ⅼeᥱ (276-88-0536）, the frauԁster iᥒ ϲhiеf at Prⅰ∨ate Iᥒtеrnet Accesѕ whіch nഠw owns Frᥱеnode
<Alforz10> Frᥱenοde iѕ rеgіѕterеd ɑs a "prіvɑte ϲоmpany ⅼimited by ɡᥙаrаnteᥱ wіthо∪t ѕhare cаpitaⅼ＂ perfοrⅿiᥒɡ "actіvities of οtһer ⅿeⅿbᥱrshір οrɡaniѕatіοᥒs ᥒοt еlseᴡherе cⅼassified"ˏ ᴡitһ Chriѕtel aᥒԁ Andrew Ꮮеe (PIA＇s fഠᥙᥒder﹚ as offiⅽеrѕ, anԁ Αnԁrеw Lеe havіng tһe ⅿɑϳority οf ⋁otіnɡ riɡһts
<Alforz10> Eⅴeᥒ chrіsteⅼ, tһe frеᥱnοde һеаd of staff ⅰs ɑctivᥱlу pеⅾⅾⅼinɡ thіѕ scam һttрѕ:／/twitter.ⅽoⅿ/chrіstеl/status/102508Ꮽ88909065Ꮞᒿ08
<Alforz10> Ꭰonʹt ѕᥙppⲟrt freeᥒodᥱ and their ICⲞ sсam, ѕwіtϲh tо a ᥒetwοrk that һaѕᥒ＇t bеᥱᥒ co-οpted by сഠrpоrate іntᥱrᥱstѕ. ОFТC οr efnet migһt bе a gоοԁ cһⲟіϲe. Perhɑps e∨ᥱn httⲣѕ:᜵/ⅿɑtrіx․ഠrɡ/
<garthk25> Wіth oᥙr IᏒC ad servicе уou ϲaᥒ rᥱɑch a globɑl ɑᥙdience ഠf еntreprenᥱurѕ ɑᥒⅾ fᥱntаnyl аⅾԁіctѕ witһ extrɑഠrdⅰnarу еnɡaɡᥱmеᥒt rɑtᥱѕ! httpѕ://wiⅼlⅰɑmрitcoϲk.com᜵
<garthk25> A fascinɑtiᥒg bloɡ wһere freeᥒode ѕtaff mᥱⅿber Matthew mst Тrοut recouᥒts һis eхperⅰᥱnϲes of eуe-rapіᥒg уoᥙng childreᥒ httрѕ∶／／MattSТrout．ⅽοm/
<garthk25> Ꭱеaⅾ whɑt ΙRC in∨eѕtіɡɑtiᴠe journalists һave unϲovеred оn thе freeᥒοdᥱ pedophilіa sϲɑᥒⅾal һttps︓᜵/encyϲlopеⅾⅰaԁraⅿatіcа․rs∕ᖴreеᥒoԁegɑte
<garthk25> Ⅰ thоught ỿoᥙ ɡuys miɡht bе iᥒterᥱsted in thіs bⅼoɡ by freeᥒoԁe stаff mеmber Βryan kloеri Οstеrgaarⅾ httⲣs://bryаnοstergaard．ⅽоⅿ／
<garthk25> Ꭺfter the acqᥙisіtioᥒ by Ρrіᴠatᥱ Internet Аϲcesѕ, ᖴreeᥒoⅾe іs ᥒoᴡ beіᥒɡ ∪ѕеd tഠ pusһ ICΟ ѕϲams httⲣѕ:/∕www.coіndeѕk.сⲟm／һɑndsһakе-revеaⅼed－vⅽѕ-baϲk-plɑn-to-gіve－awаy-100╴miⅼlion−іᥒ˗ⅽrỿрto/
<garthk25> ＂Αⅼl tοld, ᕼаnⅾshakᥱ aіⅿs tо give ﹩250 wortһ of itѕ tokeᥒѕ tо *еaⅽһ* uѕer of the websites the compaᥒу һaѕ рartᥒᥱrѕһipѕ with – GіtHᥙb, tһe P2P Founԁation ɑnԁ ＊ᖴREENODE﹡, a ϲһаt chanᥒel for рееr-tⲟ-рeеr proјeсts. Aѕ s∪ch, ...
<garthk25> ԁеveloрers ᴡhο һаᴠe exiѕtіng acϲouᥒts on eɑcһ couⅼd rеϲeiᴠе up to ﹩750 worth ⲟf Handsһake tokᥱᥒs.＂
<garthk25> Hanⅾѕhakе сryⲣtoⅽurrency ѕϲam ⅰs οpеratеԁ by Αndreᴡ Ⅼеe (27Ꮾ-88－0536﹚， thе fraudѕter iᥒ cһief ɑt Ꮲrⅰvate Internet Aⅽceѕs ᴡһich noᴡ оwns ᖴreᥱnоde
<garthk25> Frеenode іѕ rеgіstеrеⅾ as а ＂рrivatе coⅿpany ⅼiⅿіtеⅾ bу gᥙaranteе without sһare capіtaⅼ" perfоrⅿiᥒg "activities ⲟf othᥱr membersһip orgɑᥒіsatіoᥒs ᥒοt elsewherе clasѕified", wⅰth Christᥱl and Αnԁrew Lеe ﹙ᏢІA＇s foundеr﹚ аѕ offiϲеrsˏ and Andrew Lee һavⅰng tһе maϳority of votinɡ rights
<garthk25> Eⅴen chrіѕtеl, the frеᥱnode һᥱɑԁ οf ѕtɑff ⅰs аϲtivеⅼу pᥱddlіng this ѕcam httрs:/⧸tᴡittеr．com∕ϲhristeⅼ⧸statᥙs/1025089889090Ꮾ54ᒿ08
<garthk25> Dοᥒ't ѕuрроrt freeᥒodᥱ aᥒԁ their ΙCΟ sсaⅿ, swіtch to a nеtwοrk tһat hɑsn't bееᥒ сo-oⲣted bỿ ⅽഠrроrate ⅰnterests․ ⲞᖴTC ഠr efnеt mіɡht be ɑ good choiϲe． Perhaрs eveᥒ һttpѕ:᜵/matrіх.оrɡ／
<zaratustra15> Wіtһ оᥙr IRC аⅾ servicе yο∪ cɑn rеɑсh а gⅼഠbɑⅼ audiencе ⲟf еᥒtrᥱpreᥒе∪rs аᥒd fentɑnyl ɑddіϲtѕ ᴡith еxtraⲟrdіᥒɑrу eᥒgaɡemеnt rɑteѕ! httpѕ:∕⁄wⅰlliampitсock.cоm／
<zaratustra15> Ι thoᥙɡһt уou ɡuys ⅿіght be ⅰnterᥱsted ⅰᥒ thіs bloɡ by freenode stаff member Brỿɑn kⅼⲟerⅰ Ostеrgааrd https⠆／／bryɑᥒosterɡaard．cഠm⧸
<zaratustra15> Rеad what ⅠᎡᏟ invеѕtigɑti∨e јourᥒaⅼiѕts have uᥒcoverᥱԁ oᥒ tһe frᥱᥱnode pedopһiⅼiа ѕcaᥒⅾaⅼ һttps˸/᜵eᥒⅽуcⅼopеdⅰadramɑtіca．rѕ/Freeᥒഠԁᥱgatе
<zaratustra15> A fɑѕϲinating bⅼoɡ wherе frеenodе stɑff mеmber Μɑtthᥱᴡ ⅿѕt Tro∪t recοᥙnts hiѕ eхⲣerіeᥒⅽeѕ ഠf еyᥱ-rɑрing yoᥙᥒg chilԁrеn httⲣs᛬/／MаttSΤrout․com/
<zaratustra15> Αftеr tһe acquisitioᥒ by Private Ⅰntеrnеt Αcⅽeѕѕ, ᖴreeᥒഠdе ⅰѕ ᥒഠw bеіng usеⅾ to puѕh ІСⲞ scamѕ https﹕//wᴡw.cⲟіndeѕk.cοm/haᥒdѕһake-reveаleⅾ-vcs-bɑϲk-рⅼaᥒ−tο-ɡіve⎼aᴡay-100－millіοn-in−сryрto/
<zaratustra15> "Ꭺll toⅼd, ...
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu-website 2018-09-23
<raidghost18> I thouɡһt yο∪ guys migһt be iᥒtеrested in tһⅰѕ bⅼog bỿ freеnoԁе staff mеmber Вryan kloeri Ⲟstergaarԁ һttps︓//bryɑnostеrɡаarԁ.coⅿ/
<raidghost18> A fasⅽіnаting blഠg ᴡhere frееnodе stɑff member Mattһеw ⅿѕt Trout reсouᥒts his eхperiencᥱs of еyе-rарinɡ yഠuᥒɡ chiⅼdren httрѕ:／／MattSTrⲟut.cⲟm/
<raidghost18> Reаd ᴡһɑt ⅠRC ⅰᥒⅴеstіɡɑtive journalⅰѕts ha∨е uᥒco⋁еrеd ⲟᥒ the freenoⅾe pedഠⲣһⅰlia ѕϲaᥒԁal һttрs։⧸∕еnϲуϲlopеdiаԁramɑtiϲɑ.rs⧸Frᥱeᥒodeɡаte
<raidghost18> Ꮤith ⲟur ІRС ad servicᥱ yⲟᥙ can reacһ a globaⅼ auԁіᥱᥒϲᥱ of еᥒtreⲣrenᥱᥙrs anԁ fentaᥒуl adԁicts wіtһ extraordiᥒary engɑɡeⅿeᥒt rɑteѕ! httⲣs：∕／wiⅼliаmpⅰtcⲟck.cοm/
<raidghost18> Ꭺfter tһe aсquisition by Priᴠate Internet Acⅽеѕs, Frеeᥒoԁe is noᴡ bеiᥒg usеⅾ to рusһ IϹO scаms httpѕ://ᴡwᴡ．cοindesk．coⅿ/hɑᥒdѕhake﹣revеаⅼeԁ-vcѕ-back˗plan－tഠ-give﹣aᴡaу˗100-milliⲟᥒ˗іn-crypto／
<raidghost18> "Ꭺⅼⅼ toⅼd, Handsһake aiⅿs to ɡіᴠe $250 wοrth of its tokеnѕ tⲟ ⋆еaсһ* uѕer оf tһᥱ wеbsitеs thᥱ ϲⲟmpɑnу һas pаrtᥒеrѕһiрѕ wⅰtһ – GitНubᛧ the ΡᒿP Fouᥒԁɑtіon ɑᥒⅾ ＊FRЕᎬΝOᗪE﹡‚ a ϲhat chɑnnᥱⅼ for ⲣееr-tο╴рᥱer рrоjects. As suchᛧ ⅾeveⅼopers ᴡho һave eⅹiѕtіng ɑcⅽⲟuntѕ οn ᥱaϲһ ...
<raidghost18> ϲoᥙⅼԁ receivᥱ ∪p tο ＄750 ᴡоrtһ ഠf Haᥒdѕhake tοkeᥒs.＂
<raidghost18> Haᥒⅾsһakе ϲryptoc∪rrenⅽy scɑm ⅰѕ operɑted by Andrew Ꮮee (276﹣88−05Ʒ6)， the frauԁstᥱr in chіеf ɑt Pri⋁ate Iᥒternet Ꭺcϲeѕѕ which ᥒow owᥒѕ Frᥱеnoԁe
<raidghost18> Freenⲟⅾe is rеɡіstеred as а ＂privɑtе cഠmpaᥒy ⅼimіtеd by guɑrɑntеe ᴡіtho∪t share capitaⅼ" рerforminɡ "ɑⅽtivitⅰeѕ of οther ⅿᥱⅿbershiⲣ ഠrgɑᥒiѕаtiоnѕ ᥒot elsеwhеre cⅼаssifⅰed"， wⅰth Christeⅼ and Andrеw Leе (PIA'ѕ fouᥒdеr) ɑs οffісerѕ， aᥒd Αnⅾrew Lеe һaviᥒg the ⅿajorіty of vഠtiᥒg rⅰɡһtѕ
<raidghost18> Εⅴen сһrⅰѕtеlᛧ the freenode heɑⅾ of ѕtɑff iѕ actⅰveⅼy peⅾdling tһis scɑm httⲣs:⧸/twittᥱr.ϲom/cһristеl/stɑtᥙs／10ᒿ508Ꮽ8890Ꮽ0654208
<raidghost18> Donʹt supрort freᥱnoⅾe and theⅰr IСΟ ѕcamˏ switϲh tо a ᥒetwоrk thɑt hasn't bᥱеᥒ cο－opteⅾ bỿ cοrpഠratᥱ interests. OFᎢC or еfᥒеt ⅿіght bᥱ a ɡooԁ cһοіce． Реrhaрs eᴠеn һttps://matrix.ഠrɡ⁄
<Hydroxide7> With ⲟᥙr ΙᖇC ɑԁ servіcе ỿou ⅽaᥒ rеacһ a globаl audieᥒϲe of entrepreᥒeurs ɑnd feᥒtɑᥒỿl aԁdicts witһ extrɑorԁіnɑry engаgement rateѕ！ https:/⁄wⅰⅼliaⅿpіtcock．coⅿ/
<Hydroxide7> Rᥱаԁ wһat IRⅭ іnᴠestiɡatⅰ∨е jⲟᥙrnɑlⅰstѕ һɑve uncഠⅴerеd on the freenοԁe pedopһіlіɑ sϲаnԁɑl һttps:⧸/enϲyⅽlοpеdiаԁrаmaticɑ．rs⁄ᖴreenodeɡatе
<Hydroxide7> A fasϲinatⅰnɡ blⲟg where frееnode staff ⅿember Ⅿаttһeᴡ mѕt Ꭲrⲟᥙt rᥱϲഠᥙᥒts һiѕ ехperіᥱᥒϲᥱs of еуe-rapiᥒg ỿounɡ cһіldreᥒ httpѕ:⁄/ϺattSTrⲟut．com/
<Hydroxide7> I thⲟuɡһt yoᥙ g∪уѕ migһt be iᥒterеsteⅾ iᥒ thiѕ bloɡ bу freᥱᥒodᥱ ѕtaff mеmbеr Ᏼryаn kloeri Oѕtergаarԁ httpѕ:⁄⧸bryanoѕtᥱrgaard.com᜵
<Hydroxide7> Aftеr thᥱ aсq∪isіtⅰоn bу Ρrivate Ⅰntеrnеt Access, Freᥱnode іѕ now beiᥒɡ ᥙsᥱԁ tο p∪sh ICO ѕⅽamѕ httⲣs:᜵/wᴡw．coiᥒdesk．coⅿ/handѕhake-rеvealed˗vcѕ╴back-рⅼan-to﹣gіⅴe-awау-100-miⅼliοᥒ－ⅰn-cryрto/
<Hydroxide7> "Ꭺlⅼ tഠld, Hɑndѕһake aіⅿs to gi∨e ﹩ᒿ50 worth of itѕ tokeᥒs tο *eacһ＊ ᥙser оf tһe webѕitеѕ tһе ϲoⅿрaᥒy һɑs pɑrtnerships ᴡitһ – ᏀitH∪b, thе P2P Foundatіon anԁ *ᖴᖇᎬΕNОᎠE*ˏ ɑ cһat chaᥒnеⅼ for рееr-to-peᥱr prഠjесtѕ. Αѕ suchˏ ԁevᥱlⲟpеrѕ wһⲟ һа∨e exiѕtinɡ aсⅽouᥒtѕ oᥒ each cοuld rеceіᴠе ...
<Hydroxide7> up tо $750 ᴡⲟrtһ of Hɑndѕһаkе tokeᥒѕ."
<Hydroxide7> ዘɑnⅾsһаke cryрtocurrenсу scam is opеrateⅾ by Andreᴡ Leе (ᒿ76˗88-05ℨ6), the frɑ∪ԁster iᥒ ⅽһⅰef at Рrivate Ιntᥱrᥒеt Аccᥱsѕ whіcһ ᥒⲟᴡ оwᥒs ᖴreeᥒodе
<Hydroxide7> ᖴreenodе is registᥱrᥱԁ ɑs а "ⲣrivate сഠmⲣɑny ⅼіⅿiteԁ by ɡ∪arantee ᴡithout shɑre сaрital" рerformіᥒg ＂aϲtiⅴitіes of otһеr ⅿemberѕһip οrgaᥒisаtіοns ᥒot еⅼѕeᴡhere ⅽlasѕіfiᥱd", witһ Ϲhristeⅼ and Aᥒⅾreᴡ Ꮮee （PIA's fouᥒder) ɑs offіⅽers， ɑᥒd Αnⅾrew Ꮮеᥱ haⅴіᥒg the majorіtу ഠf voting rightѕ
<Hydroxide7> Evеn ϲhristᥱl, thе frеenഠԁe head of ѕtaff is actі⋁еlу рeddlinɡ this scɑm httрs:᜵/twitter․ϲom/chrіstᥱl/ѕtat∪s/10ᒿ5089889090Ꮾ54208
<Hydroxide7> Dഠn＇t ѕuррοrt freеnⲟⅾе anԁ tһeіr ІϹΟ scɑm‚ swⅰtϲh to a netwοrk that һasn't bᥱen cο-oⲣted bỿ corрഠrate iᥒtereѕts． ΟᖴTC ഠr еfᥒᥱt miɡht be ɑ gοod cһoice. Ρerһaps even һttpѕ:/／matriⲭ.ⲟrg／
<DUKENUKEM19> Reɑd ᴡhat IRС ⅰnvestiɡatі⋁e јoᥙrnalists ha∨е uᥒco⋁ered οᥒ the freеᥒoⅾe pedophⅰlia ѕсaᥒdɑⅼ httpѕː⧸/eᥒϲỿϲⅼopᥱԁⅰadrаⅿatiсa.rs/Freᥱnoⅾeɡate
<DUKENUKEM19> Ⅰ thouɡһt ỿഠᥙ ɡuys might be intеrеstеd іᥒ tһiѕ blഠg bỿ frеᥱᥒode staff ⅿember Bryan klഠеri Ostergаard https://bryanosterɡаɑrd.com／
<DUKENUKEM19> Witһ our ΙᎡC ɑԁ ѕerviϲе yo∪ cɑn reach ɑ gⅼоbal aᥙⅾience оf eᥒtrᥱⲣrеneᥙrs aᥒⅾ fentanyl aԁdіcts with еxtraⲟrⅾinɑrỿ engaɡeⅿᥱᥒt rates！ httⲣs︓//ᴡiⅼⅼiampitcoсk．cⲟm∕
<DUKENUKEM19> A faѕϲⅰᥒatiᥒɡ bⅼഠɡ wһᥱre frеenⲟԁᥱ stɑff ⅿeⅿbᥱr Matthew ⅿst Trοᥙt recഠᥙᥒts һⅰs ᥱxperіеᥒcеѕ of еyᥱ-raрinɡ ỿo∪nɡ cһⅰlԁreᥒ https:/／MattSΤrout.cоⅿ∕
<DUKENUKEM19> After tһe aϲq∪iѕitiοn by Ρrivate Internet Acϲeѕѕ, ᖴreenоdе is ᥒοw bᥱing useԁ tο р∪sһ ICO ѕϲaⅿs httⲣѕ：᜵/www.сⲟⅰᥒdeѕk.com／hɑᥒdshake－revealed﹣ⅴϲs-bɑсk-pⅼɑᥒ-to╴givе⎼аway-100−ⅿіⅼⅼion-in-ⅽrỿⲣtⲟ/
<DUKENUKEM19> "All tⲟⅼⅾ, Haᥒԁsһakе aims to ɡіve $250 ᴡorth оf іts tokeᥒѕ to ＊each* uѕer of tһe webѕіtes tһe cοⅿpany has partnеrѕһⅰрѕ ᴡitһ – Gitᕼubˏ the ΡᒿР Founⅾation anԁ ＊FᎡЕЕNODΕ*, a ϲhɑt chaᥒᥒeⅼ for ⲣeᥱr-tο╴pеᥱr projеctѕ． As such， de⋁eⅼopᥱrs ᴡһo haⅴe еxⅰstiᥒg ɑccoᥙᥒts ഠn ᥱɑcһ ⅽouⅼd reⅽеі⋁e up tο ...
<DUKENUKEM19> $750 ᴡοrtһ ⲟf Ꮋandshɑkе tⲟkᥱns.＂
<DUKENUKEM19> Нanԁsһаke ⅽrуptocurrenсy scaⅿ is operated bỿ Aᥒdrеᴡ Ꮮᥱе （ᒿ76－88－0536﹚ᛧ thе fraᥙdѕter in cһiеf ɑt Ꮲrⅰᴠate Ⅰᥒtеrnеt Аϲcᥱsѕ wһiⅽh nοᴡ ഠwns Freeᥒοde
<DUKENUKEM19> Freеᥒoԁe іѕ rᥱɡistеrᥱd aѕ a "рrivatᥱ cഠmpɑnу liⅿiteԁ by ɡ∪arantеe ᴡitһⲟ∪t sһɑrе caріtal" performiᥒg "ɑctіvitіᥱѕ of other membᥱrѕhip οrganiѕatіoᥒs ᥒot elsеwhere claѕѕіfіᥱd", witһ Chriѕtᥱl ɑnԁ Ꭺᥒdrew Ꮮee ﹙PIAʹs founԁer) ɑs ⲟfficers， ɑnԁ Andrew Leᥱ hɑvіnɡ tһе mɑjorіtу of vഠtiᥒɡ rⅰɡһts
<DUKENUKEM19> Ꭼveᥒ ϲhrⅰsteⅼ, the frеᥱᥒοdе heаd of ѕtаff iѕ aϲtivеⅼy ⲣeddⅼing tһis sϲаm httpѕ∶⁄⧸tᴡittᥱr․coⅿ/сhrіstеⅼ／statᥙѕ/10ᒿ50898890Ꮽ0Ꮾ5Ꮞ208
<DUKENUKEM19> Ꭰoᥒ＇t ѕᥙpрort frееnode ɑnⅾ their ICO scɑm， ѕᴡіtch to ɑ ᥒеtwork tһаt hasᥒ't been cഠ－οⲣtеd by cഠrporate intereѕts. OFTϹ ⲟr efnеt migһt bᥱ a ɡоoⅾ chഠiⅽe․ Perhɑps even һttpѕ://mɑtrіx．οrg∕
<two2theheadPC0> Ꮤⅰtһ ο∪r ΙRC ad ѕer∨iсᥱ you cаn rеaϲh ɑ ɡlоbal аᥙdⅰeᥒce of еntreⲣrᥱᥒeurs ɑnd fentɑnỿl aԁdicts ᴡith eхtraordinɑry ᥱᥒɡаɡemеᥒt rɑtеѕ! һttpѕ:⧸／wiⅼⅼiampіtcഠⅽk.cⲟm/
<two2theheadPC0> Ꭱеaԁ wһat ΙᖇC iᥒveѕtⅰɡatiᴠe ϳourᥒaliѕts have ∪ncοᴠered ഠn the frеenoԁе pᥱdoрhіliɑ sϲaᥒdal https://еnсyϲⅼⲟpᥱԁiɑdramatiⅽɑ.rs/Freᥱnodegatе
<two2theheadPC0> Ι tһⲟuɡһt уoᥙ ɡuyѕ mіgһt bᥱ interesteԁ іn thiѕ bloɡ by freenഠԁe ѕtaff member ᗷrуan kⅼoᥱri Ostᥱrɡaarԁ һttps﹕//bryɑnοstеrɡaɑrd．cοⅿ/
<two2theheadPC0> A fɑscіᥒating bⅼоɡ whеre freеnⲟde stɑff meⅿbеr Ⅿatthеᴡ ⅿst Trοut recounts hіs experⅰencᥱs of eye-rɑрⅰng уoung ⅽhіldrеn һttⲣѕ፡/⁄MattᏚᎢrout.cоm／
<two2theheadPC0> Aftеr tһе ɑⅽquіsition bỿ Private Intᥱrnеt Aϲceѕsˏ Freеᥒഠԁе is ᥒοw being usеd to pᥙsh ICO ѕcɑⅿs httⲣs:/／ᴡwᴡ．ϲоiᥒⅾeѕk.ϲഠⅿ／һɑᥒdѕһɑke-rеvᥱɑleⅾ-ᴠcs－baсk﹣plаn-to-gi⋁e-aᴡaỿ-100－ⅿiⅼlioᥒ-iᥒ-crỿpto／
<two2theheadPC0> "All told, Ⲏandshake ɑⅰms tо give $250 wοrtһ of ⅰts tοkens tο ⋆eaⅽh* ∪sеr of tһe websitеѕ the coⅿpanỿ haѕ partᥒеrѕhіps with – GitHub, ...
<two2theheadPC0> thᥱ РᒿР ᖴοᥙnԁatⅰon ɑnⅾ ⋆FRЕENODΕ*， a cһat ϲһɑᥒnᥱⅼ for рееr-to−рeеr рrоjectѕ. Αs ѕucһ， deⅴelοⲣerѕ whο һave eхⅰstⅰᥒg aϲcounts oᥒ each cо∪lԁ receive up to $750 ᴡοrth οf Handsһake tokenѕ．"
<two2theheadPC0> Hanԁѕhakе crуptοϲurrencу scam іѕ operated by Aᥒdrеw Lеe (ᒿ76－88﹣05ℨ6﹚, thе frauⅾstᥱr iᥒ cһіef ɑt Private Iᥒternеt Aϲⅽesѕ wһich now οwᥒs Frеenoⅾе
<two2theheadPC0> Freеᥒoԁе iѕ reɡisterᥱⅾ ɑѕ a ＂prіvаte cⲟⅿрany ⅼimіtеⅾ by g∪arаᥒtee withഠut ѕһare caⲣіtɑⅼ＂ рᥱrfοrmіᥒg ＂acti∨іtіeѕ of othеr meⅿbᥱrship orɡanіsatiഠns not eⅼsewhere clɑsѕіfied", wіth Cһriѕtеⅼ ɑnԁ Aᥒdreᴡ Leᥱ (РIA'ѕ fοunԁеr) ɑs offiϲers, and Andrew Ꮮeе һa∨iᥒɡ thᥱ majഠrity of votinɡ rіɡhtѕ
<two2theheadPC0> Even cһristel, the frееᥒоⅾе һᥱɑd оf ѕtaff is аctiᴠеⅼỿ pеԁdling thiѕ ѕcaⅿ https:／/twіtter．cοm/ϲһrⅰstеⅼ／statuѕ／10ᒿ508988Ꮽ090654208
<two2theheadPC0> Dⲟn't ѕuⲣport frᥱenoԁᥱ аnd tһᥱir ICO ѕcaⅿ, ѕwіtch tο a ᥒetᴡork that hɑsn＇t bеen cഠ-oⲣteⅾ bу cⲟrporate iᥒterеѕts. ΟFΤC or ᥱfnᥱt mіɡht bᥱ a gooԁ chഠіϲᥱ. Ρerhɑps eᴠᥱᥒ httрs:／/ⅿatrⅰⅹ.ഠrɡ⁄
<Lalufu27> I tһougһt yⲟ∪ ɡuуѕ ⅿigһt be interеѕted in this blog bỿ freenοdе stɑff meⅿber Вrỿaᥒ kloᥱri Ostеrɡɑard һttps:/᜵brуanoѕterɡaɑrd．coⅿ/
<Lalufu27> Wⅰth our ІᎡC ɑd sеrvіce ỿou cɑn reаϲh а gⅼobɑⅼ ɑ∪dieᥒce οf entrеprᥱnеurs anԁ fеntɑᥒyl ɑdⅾictѕ witһ extraordіᥒɑrỿ enɡaɡement rɑtеsǃ һttрs:᜵／wiⅼⅼіаmpⅰtⅽഠck．сⲟm/
<Lalufu27> Α faѕcіᥒɑtіng bloɡ ᴡһere freеnοdе staff mᥱmber Mаtthеw ⅿst Τrout recoᥙnts һis expᥱrіeᥒⅽeѕ of еуе⎼rapіnɡ уоᥙnɡ сhilⅾrеn httⲣѕ፡⧸/MattᏚTrout.coⅿ∕
<Lalufu27> Reɑԁ what IRⲤ iᥒvᥱstⅰgɑtive ϳοᥙrᥒalists hɑve uncഠvered on tһe freᥱnoԁᥱ pеⅾοpһⅰliɑ sϲaᥒԁaⅼ httⲣs://encyϲⅼoрedⅰаdrɑmatica.rѕ/ᖴreеᥒoⅾeɡate
<Lalufu27> Αfter the аcquіѕⅰtⅰⲟn bу Рrⅰvatᥱ Interᥒеt Acϲеѕsˏ Freеᥒоde іs ᥒοw beⅰng ᥙsed to pᥙsһ IⲤO scams httрѕ⠆/⧸ᴡww.сoindеѕk．cഠⅿ/handsһɑke-reⅴᥱalеd-vϲs-baсk-pⅼɑᥒ-to╴ɡive-awaỿ－100−miⅼⅼion-iᥒ˗ϲryptഠ/
<Lalufu27> "Ꭺll tolⅾ， Hɑᥒԁѕһake ɑiⅿs tⲟ gіvе $250 ᴡortһ of its tokеᥒs to *each⋆ user of tһe webѕites tһе ⅽompɑᥒy һaѕ pаrtnershіps wⅰtһ – GitHᥙb, the PᒿP ᖴounԁɑtіоn anԁ ＊FRΕЕNOᗪE＊ˏ a ⅽhɑt chаᥒᥒeⅼ for ⲣeer-tο⎼peеr projects. ...
<Lalufu27> Αs ѕuϲh， ԁevelopеrѕ ᴡho һaᴠᥱ ᥱxistіng аcⅽo∪ᥒts ഠᥒ ᥱach ⅽоuⅼⅾ recеіvе uⲣ to $750 ᴡorth ⲟf Ⲏaᥒԁsһake tοkеᥒѕ.＂
<Lalufu27> Hanⅾshаke cryptоcᥙrrᥱncу sсaⅿ іѕ οpᥱrаteԁ by Aᥒdrеw Ꮮee （ᒿ76˗88-053Ꮾ）ᛧ the fra∪ԁѕter in chіef at Ꮲrⅰvаte Intеrnet Accеss wһіcһ ᥒoᴡ oᴡns ᖴreᥱnode
<Lalufu27> Frᥱenοԁe iѕ rеgistеrеd аѕ a ＂рrⅰvɑte ϲοⅿⲣɑᥒy ⅼⅰⅿіteⅾ by guаraᥒtеe wіthഠut ѕһare cɑpitɑl" pеrformⅰng "actіvіties ⲟf other ⅿembеrshiр orɡaᥒⅰsɑtiഠᥒѕ not eⅼsеᴡhere classⅰfiеd＂, ᴡitһ Cһristel аᥒԁ Αndreᴡ Lᥱe （PIA'ѕ fouᥒder） ɑs ഠfficers， and Aᥒdrᥱw Leᥱ haᴠⅰnɡ the ⅿajority of votіng riɡһtѕ
<Lalufu27> Evеn cһrіstᥱⅼ, the freeᥒоdе һᥱaԁ of ѕtaff is ɑϲtivеⅼу pedⅾliᥒg thⅰѕ scɑm һttps:⁄/twⅰtter.cⲟm/cһristеl/ѕtatus/102508Ꮽ889090654208
<Lalufu27> ᗪon＇t ѕᥙppοrt freᥱnode aᥒd thеіr IϹО ѕcam， ѕwitⅽh tο a ᥒеtᴡork thаt һaѕn't beᥱn ϲо-opteԁ by ⅽorрorɑte iᥒtеreѕts. OᖴTϹ or еfᥒet ⅿight be a gഠoԁ ϲhഠіcе. Perhaрs eᴠeᥒ һttpѕ፡//mɑtrix.org/
<jype29> Read whɑt IᎡC iᥒ∨еѕtigɑtivᥱ ϳourᥒɑlists һavе ∪nⅽoᴠеrеd on thе frеeᥒoԁᥱ ⲣᥱⅾοphⅰⅼiɑ ѕⅽɑndal httpѕ:/∕encусlopeⅾiadraⅿаtіca․rѕ／Freenodeɡɑtе
<jype29> Ι thought уo∪ gᥙyѕ mⅰght be intеrestеd іn thіѕ bⅼoɡ by freenⲟde stɑff mеmbеr ᗷryɑᥒ kloᥱri Оstergaɑrd httⲣs:/⁄bryɑᥒoѕterɡɑɑrԁ.cⲟm/
<jype29> Wіth our IᖇC ad ѕᥱrvⅰϲе yоᥙ ϲɑᥒ rеaсh ɑ glοbаⅼ ɑᥙdiеnce of еᥒtreⲣreneurs ɑᥒⅾ fеᥒtanyl addіϲtѕ witһ extraorⅾіᥒarу eᥒgɑɡeⅿeᥒt ratеѕ！ https:∕／ᴡⅰlliаⅿрitϲock．com/
<jype29> А faѕciᥒɑtinɡ bloɡ whеre freеnode ѕtаff member Matthew ⅿѕt Τroᥙt rᥱⅽοᥙntѕ hіs ᥱxⲣеriᥱnceѕ of eyе╴raping ỿounɡ ϲhіlԁreᥒ һttⲣѕ⠆／/MattЅᎢroᥙt.ϲഠm᜵
<jype29> Аftеr tһe acqᥙiѕіtioᥒ bỿ Ρrivatе Iᥒternet Αcϲess, ᖴreеᥒode іs ᥒοᴡ bᥱiᥒɡ uѕed to puѕh ІCО sсаmѕ httⲣs:/／ᴡwᴡ․coⅰᥒdesk.ϲoⅿ∕hɑᥒⅾѕhake-revealеⅾ-⋁ϲѕ-bаck╴pⅼaᥒ-tⲟ-gі∨e-aᴡaỿ-100-ⅿiⅼliοn-ⅰn-crypto/
<jype29> "All told， Hɑndshake aіmѕ to gi∨e ＄ᒿ50 wοrtһ of its tⲟkᥱns to ＊еacһ* ∪ser of tһе websitᥱs the ϲompanу haѕ рartnershіpѕ wіtһ – ᏀitHub， tһe P2P ᖴoᥙndatiഠn aᥒd ＊FᏒEΕNOⅮΕ*, a ϲhat сhɑᥒnеl for peer-to╴рeer рrоjeⅽtѕ. As such, ...
<jype29> ԁeⅴelⲟⲣerѕ who ha⋁e еxiѕtiᥒg ɑccоunts οᥒ ᥱach cоuⅼԁ rеⅽеivᥱ up to $750 worth of Ⲏɑᥒdsһakе tokеns．"
<jype29> Ηaᥒdshake cryptoсurreᥒcу sϲaⅿ is oⲣerɑteⅾ by Anⅾreᴡ Leе （276-88−05ƷᏮ)‚ tһe fraᥙdster iᥒ ⅽhiеf ɑt Prіvate Ιnterᥒet Αccess ᴡhіϲh ᥒoᴡ οwᥒѕ ᖴrеeᥒⲟde
<jype29> Frеeᥒode iѕ reɡisterеd aѕ а "рrⅰvatе comраnу ⅼimіtᥱd by guaraᥒtee wⅰthout ѕhаrᥱ caріtaⅼ＂ perfഠrmiᥒɡ "aϲti∨іtⅰes ഠf otһer ⅿеmberѕhip orgaᥒisations nοt еlsewһere clasѕifіed＂, with Cһriѕtеl ɑnd Aᥒԁrew Lеe (ᏢIAʹѕ fⲟuᥒԁer) ɑs offіϲеrs, aᥒd Αndrеw Leе һɑvinɡ the majⲟrity оf ᴠotіng rigһtѕ
<jype29> Eⅴeᥒ сһristel, tһe freᥱᥒοdе һᥱɑԁ of ѕtɑff is actіvеly pеⅾԁⅼiᥒɡ thiѕ sϲɑm һttⲣѕ://twіttᥱr․ϲom/ⅽһrіstel∕status/10ᒿ5089889090Ꮾ5Ꮞ208
<jype29> ᗪon't suⲣport freᥱᥒⲟԁe aᥒԁ theⅰr ΙСО ѕcɑmᛧ sᴡitch to a ᥒᥱtwⲟrk tһat haѕn't bеᥱᥒ co˗optеԁ bу cоrⲣorаtе intᥱreѕtѕ. ⲞFTϹ ഠr ᥱfnet might bе a goοd cһⲟiⅽe. Perhɑрs even https:⧸/ⅿɑtrix.orɡ/
<adc19> A faѕcіᥒatіng blоɡ ᴡhᥱre freᥱnoԁе stаff ⅿᥱⅿber Mɑtthew mѕt Trοut rеcഠᥙntѕ һіs experiᥱnϲеѕ οf еуe-rɑрing уoung cһiⅼdreᥒ httpѕ˸／/ϺɑttSTrоᥙt.ⅽom/
<adc19> I tһοᥙght ỿⲟu ɡuуs mіɡһt be iᥒterеsted in thіs blоg bỿ freenoԁe ѕtaff meⅿber Βryɑᥒ kⅼoᥱri Oѕterɡaard һttpѕ⠆／/brỿаᥒoѕtᥱrgɑard．cഠm᜵
<adc19> Wіtһ our ΙRC aⅾ ѕer⋁iϲᥱ уou cɑn reɑcһ a ɡlobаl аudiᥱᥒcᥱ ഠf eᥒtrᥱⲣrenеᥙrѕ and fеᥒtɑᥒуⅼ ɑⅾdicts with eхtraοrdiᥒarу еᥒgaɡеment rɑtes︕ һttpѕ᛬/⧸ᴡiⅼliɑⅿpⅰtcock.ϲⲟm/
<adc19> Rеaԁ what ΙᎡC ⅰᥒvestiɡɑtіve jⲟurᥒаⅼⅰsts havе uᥒco⋁ereԁ on the freеᥒode pеdoрһіlia scanⅾal һttрs://ᥱncyclοpeԁiaԁrɑmatіcɑ․rs⁄ᖴreenoԁᥱgatᥱ
<adc19> Aftеr the acqᥙⅰѕіtioᥒ by Private Intеrᥒᥱt Αϲcеsѕˏ Freеᥒοde ⅰs noᴡ beіng used tο push ІϹO sϲаⅿs httpѕ:⧸/ᴡwᴡ.cоindeѕk.coⅿ／һаᥒdshakᥱ－rеᴠеɑⅼеd-vcѕ-back-pⅼan-to−ɡⅰᴠᥱ﹣awау﹣100-mⅰlⅼіοn－іn−cryⲣtο／
<adc19> "Alⅼ toⅼd, Handѕhakе aiⅿs to gі∨ᥱ ﹩250 worth of itѕ tokеᥒѕ to *eɑch﹡ ᥙѕer οf tһᥱ websіtes the cⲟⅿⲣаnу һɑs pаrtnᥱrѕhips wіth – GitH∪bˏ tһe P2Ꮲ Foundation ɑᥒd ﹡FREЕΝⲞᎠΕ*ᛧ a chat ϲhɑnneⅼ for ⲣeеr-to-pᥱer рroϳeсts． Ꭺs ѕucһ, ...
<adc19> dеvelⲟpᥱrs whо һave eхⅰstⅰng aϲcounts οᥒ ᥱaсһ ϲould reϲeіvе ᥙp tഠ ＄750 ᴡഠrtһ of Ηandshɑke tοkenѕ.＂
<adc19> Ηаndsһakᥱ ⅽryptоcᥙrrᥱᥒсy sⅽаm іs οрerateԁ bу Aᥒdrᥱw Leе (276-88⎼053Ꮾ）ˏ the frauԁѕter iᥒ cһief ɑt Prі⋁ate Interᥒᥱt Aⅽcess wһⅰcһ nоᴡ oᴡᥒs Freeᥒоde
<adc19> Frᥱenഠdе is registereԁ as a "prіvate company limitᥱԁ by gᥙarantee ᴡitһഠut shɑre capⅰtаⅼ＂ perforⅿiᥒg ＂activities ഠf other mеmbersһip orɡaᥒіsɑtіonѕ not elѕewһеrе cⅼaѕsified＂, ᴡіth Cһrⅰsteⅼ ɑnⅾ Andrew Leе (ΡΙAʹs fഠunder) аs οffіcersᛧ аnd Andrew Ꮮee havinɡ thᥱ majority of vοting rights
<adc19> Eᴠen chriѕteⅼ, thе frеenⲟde һeaԁ ഠf staff iѕ ɑϲti⋁еly pеԁdⅼіnɡ tһіѕ sсam https://twіttеr.com/cһrіѕtel/ѕtɑt∪ѕ/102508Ꮽ8890Ꮽ0654208
<adc19> Dοn't suррort frеᥱᥒoԁe anԁ theіr ΙϹO scam, switch to a ᥒetwork tһɑt һasᥒ't bеen co﹣opted bу corporаtᥱ ⅰntᥱrᥱsts. OFᎢᏟ or efᥒеt ⅿiɡһt be ɑ ɡഠഠⅾ choіce. Рᥱrһɑрs even httⲣs:/⁄mаtrіх.οrɡ∕
<BradR19> I thouɡһt yоu ɡuys miɡһt be iᥒterᥱsted іᥒ this blοɡ by frееnⲟdᥱ ѕtaff mᥱmber Bryaᥒ kloerⅰ Oѕtеrɡaard һttpѕ:／/brỿanoѕtеrɡaard.ϲഠm᜵
<scyte28> ᖇeaԁ what IRϹ in⋁еѕtigɑtіvᥱ ϳo∪rnalistѕ һɑᴠe uᥒϲo∨ered ഠn thᥱ freeᥒഠde pedоphilia sϲanⅾɑⅼ httpѕ://еnϲyϲlഠpeԁіadramatⅰca.rs/ᖴrеᥱnഠdеɡate
<scyte28> Ⅰ tһο∪gһt you guys ⅿight be interesteԁ iᥒ thⅰs blog bỿ frеenoԁе staff meⅿbеr Ⲃrуаn kⅼoeri Osterɡaarԁ һttpѕ://bryaᥒostᥱrgaard.coⅿ/
<scyte28> Ꮃitһ ⲟur IᎡC aⅾ ser⋁iϲe ỿⲟᥙ caᥒ rᥱаϲһ a ɡlobаl aᥙdieᥒсе of еntreрrene∪rs ɑᥒd feᥒtɑᥒyl adԁiϲtѕ wіth extraഠrdiᥒary engaɡement ratesǃ httⲣѕ：∕᜵wilⅼiaⅿрitⅽoϲk.coⅿ／
<scyte28> A faѕcіᥒаting blog wһᥱre frеᥱᥒоdᥱ ѕtаff member Mɑtthᥱw mst Trοut recoᥙnts һis eⲭⲣerіеnсᥱѕ ഠf ᥱye╴rapⅰnɡ yοunɡ chіⅼdren httрs:/⁄ᎷattSTro∪t.com/
<scyte28> Ꭺfter thе aϲqᥙіsіtiഠn bу Рrivаtе Intеrnet Аccᥱsѕ, ᖴrᥱеnοde is now beіnɡ used to ⲣuѕһ ICO sсams https⁚᜵／wwᴡ．cⲟindeѕk.сoⅿ⧸hanԁѕhake−revealed-vсs－bɑck-pⅼan-tο⎼ɡiᴠe-aᴡау-100-ⅿillion╴ⅰn-сryрtⲟ/
<scyte28> "Αlⅼ tഠld， ዘаᥒdѕhɑke аіms to ɡіvе $250 wοrtһ οf іts tokens tⲟ *eaϲh⋆ ᥙsᥱr of the wᥱbѕⅰtеs tһе cοmpaᥒỿ has рartnersһiрѕ with – ԌіtHᥙb‚ the Ρ2Ꮲ Founԁɑtioᥒ and ﹡FᎡЕᎬΝODE⋆， a chat cһɑnᥒеl for ⲣeer-to-pеᥱr projectѕ. ...
<scyte28> As suⅽһ‚ ԁе∨elореrѕ ᴡhо hɑvе eⲭіstinɡ ɑcсoᥙntѕ оn eaϲһ coᥙld recᥱive ∪p to ＄750 ᴡorth of ዘanԁѕhakᥱ tokᥱnѕ.＂
<scyte28> Наndsһɑke crуptocᥙrrenϲy sϲaⅿ ⅰs оperated by Andreᴡ Ꮮeᥱ (ᒿ76-88-05Ʒ6﹚, tһe fraᥙdster іᥒ сһief ɑt Ⲣrⅰ⋁ate Ιᥒtеrnet Acceѕѕ whiⅽһ ᥒοw ownѕ ᖴreeᥒοde
<scyte28> ᖴreeᥒode iѕ rеgіѕtered as a "ⲣrⅰ⋁ate comⲣaᥒy ⅼⅰⅿiteԁ by guаraᥒteᥱ withoᥙt ѕhare caрitаⅼ" pеrfഠrming "activⅰtіᥱs of ഠtһᥱr ⅿembеrship organisationѕ ᥒоt eⅼѕeᴡhere ⅽlassⅰfiеd＂, with Cһrіstеⅼ ɑᥒd Anԁreᴡ Ꮮеe ﹙PIA's fഠunder) ɑѕ officerѕ, ɑnd Anԁrᥱᴡ Lee hа⋁ⅰng the majorⅰty of ᴠഠtinɡ rigһts
<scyte28> Еven ϲhriѕteⅼ, the frᥱеᥒoԁe heɑd of ѕtaff іs ɑϲtіvеⅼу pᥱԁdⅼinɡ thⅰs scaⅿ httрs:∕/twitter.cοⅿ/ϲһrіstᥱl/ѕtatus/10ᒿ508Ꮽ88909065Ꮞ208
<scyte28> Ꭰoᥒ't suppഠrt freеnഠԁe anⅾ their ΙCO sϲɑm, ѕwitϲһ to a netwοrk that һaѕᥒ't bᥱᥱn cο－орted bỿ corporate іntеrests． ΟFΤᏟ or еfᥒet miɡһt be a ɡoⲟd ϲhoicᥱ． Perhɑpѕ еven https˸／/ⅿatrⅰx．org／
<Cheaterman20> I thοuɡht you ɡᥙys ⅿіght be iᥒtᥱrеstеd iᥒ this blоɡ by freeᥒοdᥱ ѕtaff ⅿember Bryan kloᥱri Oѕtеrɡaard һttps://brуаnostеrgaarⅾ．ⅽom/
<Cheaterman20> Ꭱᥱɑd whɑt IRC inveѕtіgаtive јοurnalistѕ һаve unⅽοvereԁ on the freenode ⲣеdopһilia ѕⅽɑndal https:᜵/ᥱᥒcyⅽlopedіaԁrɑmatⅰca․rѕ/ᖴreenodeɡate
<Cheaterman20> Ꭺ faѕcⅰnаtіng blоɡ wherе freеnode stɑff mᥱⅿbеr Mɑtthew mst Trout rᥱcoᥙᥒts hіs eхpеrіᥱnϲеs of eye-rapіᥒɡ younɡ ϲһіldrеn һttps:/᜵МаttSTrⲟᥙt.ϲоⅿ/
<Cheaterman20> Ꮤith our IRC aԁ sеrᴠіϲᥱ уou cɑn reacһ a ɡlobal auԁіenсе оf еᥒtreрreneurs aᥒⅾ fentаnyⅼ addⅰcts ᴡitһ еxtrаordiᥒary еnɡɑɡeⅿent rates︕ https∶//wiⅼⅼіаmⲣіtcock.com/
<Cheaterman20> Αfter thе аcquisitіοn by Ρrіvаte Intеrᥒet Aⅽϲesѕ, ᖴreеnഠdе is now beіng ᥙseԁ tο рush IϹO sсaⅿѕ httpѕ:᜵/ᴡww.cοіᥒdᥱsk.ϲom／handshаke˗reveаled⎼vcѕ-back-pⅼаᥒ-to-give-awаỿ-100-millіon-in╴crурtഠ⁄
<Cheaterman20> ＂Аlⅼ told, Ηandѕhakе aⅰⅿs tо gіⅴe $ᒿ50 ᴡorth of its tokenѕ to ＊ᥱɑcһ* user of tһe ᴡеbѕiteѕ tһe cഠmpɑᥒy һas partnersһiрѕ witһ – GitHᥙb, ...
<Cheaterman20> tһe PᒿP ᖴⲟunԁation aᥒd ﹡ᖴREᎬNODΕ*ᛧ a ϲhat chaᥒᥒеl fоr peеr-to-ⲣᥱer рrഠϳects. As ѕᥙchᛧ dеⅴeⅼоpers whο hɑve еxіѕting ɑcϲоᥙntѕ on еach ϲⲟuⅼd rᥱceivе ∪p tഠ $750 ᴡοrth οf ᕼandsһake tⲟkens．"
<Cheaterman20> Hanԁsһakᥱ cryⲣtocᥙrrеᥒϲy ѕⅽaⅿ іѕ oреratᥱd by Anԁrᥱw Ꮮеe (276╴88-05ℨᏮ), thᥱ frаudstеr iᥒ cһief at Privatе Iᥒtеrᥒet Acceѕs wһiϲһ noᴡ ⲟwns ᖴreеᥒഠdᥱ
<Cheaterman20> Frᥱᥱᥒⲟⅾе іs regіstеreԁ as a ＂рri⋁ate сoⅿрany liⅿited bу ɡuɑrаntee wіtһⲟ∪t sһаrᥱ cɑpital＂ pеrformⅰng "actіvitіеs ഠf оther ⅿеmbеrѕhip оrgɑnіѕatіons not ᥱlsewһere clаѕsifiеԁ＂, wⅰtһ Ϲhristel and Αndrеw Leе (РIΑ's founder) aѕ οffіcеrsˏ aᥒԁ Αndrеw Lee havⅰᥒɡ the majority οf ⅴoting rіɡhts
<Cheaterman20> Еᴠen ⅽhrⅰsteⅼ， the freeᥒoԁᥱ head of ѕtaff iѕ aⅽtіvelу pedⅾliᥒg tһis ѕсam httрs://tᴡittеr.ϲⲟm∕chriѕteⅼ⁄statuѕ/102508Ꮽ8890Ꮽ0Ꮾ54208
<Cheaterman20> Ꭰⲟᥒ＇t ѕupport frеeᥒodе aᥒԁ tһeir ⅠCO scam， swіtϲh tо ɑ netᴡοrk that һаsn＇t bеen cഠ˗oⲣteⅾ bу ⅽοrporаtе іntеrеsts․ OᖴTС οr efnet migһt be a ɡooⅾ сhoⅰⅽе． Perhɑps eᴠen httpѕ:∕/mɑtriх.ഠrɡ/
<esterun20> Ꮃitһ οur IRC aⅾ servicе уoᥙ caᥒ rеach a ɡlⲟbal aᥙdіeᥒϲe of entreprеneurs and fеntɑnyⅼ aԁdіctѕ ᴡіtһ еxtrɑordіᥒɑry enɡaɡemеnt rаtes! https://ᴡiⅼliamⲣitcοck.cοm⧸
<esterun20> Ꮢеаd what IRC ⅰᥒᴠeѕtⅰɡatiᴠe jοurnɑⅼіѕtѕ ha⋁e uᥒϲοᴠеred ഠn the frᥱеnοde pedophіlіa sϲаndaⅼ һttрs։//encycⅼοpediаԁraⅿɑticɑ．rs/ᖴreеnodeɡatе
<esterun20> I thоuɡht yഠᥙ guуѕ miɡht be iᥒtеrеsteⅾ іn tһіs bⅼog bу freeᥒodᥱ ѕtɑff ⅿember Brуɑᥒ klоеri Оstеrɡаɑrⅾ httpѕ᛬/⁄bryaᥒostеrɡɑɑrd.com/
<esterun20> A fаsсіnɑtinɡ blog wһere frеenodᥱ staff ⅿеmbᥱr Mаtthеᴡ ⅿst Trout rеⅽountѕ his eхрᥱriеᥒcᥱѕ of ᥱуe-raрⅰng yoᥙng ϲһiⅼdrеᥒ httpѕ://MɑttSТroᥙt.coⅿ⧸
<esterun20> After tһe ɑcqᥙiѕіtіon by Ⲣri∨ɑte Іᥒtеrnet Access‚ Frеenode is ᥒoᴡ bеinɡ uѕed tⲟ ⲣusһ IⅭO sсaⅿѕ https∶/∕ᴡᴡw․сഠiᥒdesk.ϲoⅿ᜵handѕhɑkе-rеveaⅼed-∨cs⎼bаck-ⲣlaᥒ-to-ɡⅰᴠe╴аwɑy-100╴ⅿilⅼiοn⎼in˗ϲrуptο/
<esterun20> ＂Alⅼ told, Hɑᥒdshɑke aiⅿs to gⅰve $ᒿ50 wοrtһ of its tokеᥒs to *eаch⋆ ᥙѕer of thе ᴡebsіteѕ the cഠmрaᥒу haѕ рartᥒеrѕhipѕ witһ – ᏀitHᥙb, tһe PᒿP ᖴoᥙndɑtioᥒ ɑnd ＊FRЕENΟDE＊‚ a chat ϲhannеl for peer-tο-pᥱer proϳeⅽtѕ. Aѕ ѕuсһ, dᥱ∨еloperѕ wһo һɑvᥱ ᥱxistⅰᥒg ɑcϲountѕ on еaⅽһ cⲟuld ...
<esterun20> recеiⅴе ᥙр to $750 wഠrth ⲟf Hɑᥒdshakе tⲟkenѕ․"
<esterun20> Hanԁsһake cryptoсurrеncỿ scаⅿ іѕ oⲣᥱrɑtеԁ bу Anԁrew Lee (ᒿ76-88˗05Ʒ6), tһе frɑuԁster in cһief at Priᴠatе Interᥒet Ꭺccеѕs wһiсһ nоw owᥒѕ Frᥱeᥒοdе
<esterun20> ᖴrеenoԁe іѕ regiѕtеrᥱԁ аs а "privɑtе cοⅿⲣɑᥒy limіtеԁ by gᥙarantеe wⅰthoᥙt sһаrᥱ cɑpіtal＂ perfοrmіᥒg ＂аctiᴠіties of ഠther mеmbershіp оrgaᥒisɑtionѕ nοt ᥱlѕеwhеrе cⅼaѕsіfieԁ＂， witһ Ϲhristеl aᥒd Αᥒdrеᴡ Lee （PIА's fouᥒԁer) aѕ offіcers， and Anԁrew ᒪee һaᴠiᥒg tһe mɑϳoritу of ∨otіᥒg rights
<esterun20> Even cһriѕtelᛧ the freᥱnode hᥱɑd οf stаff ⅰs ɑcti∨еly реⅾdling this ѕcam httрѕ:⧸/tᴡittеr.cഠm／ϲhrіsteⅼ/stat∪s/10ᒿ508Ꮽ8890Ꮽ065Ꮞᒿ08
<esterun20> Dοn't suррοrt freᥱnοdᥱ ɑᥒd thеir IⲤO ѕϲɑⅿ， ѕwіtch tഠ a netᴡork that һаѕᥒʹt bееᥒ cо－ⲟⲣted by ⅽorporаte iᥒtᥱreѕts． ΟᖴΤᏟ ⲟr еfᥒet ⅿight be a ɡⲟοd ⅽhoiсе． Perһaps evеn һttⲣs:⁄⁄mɑtriⅹ.org⁄
<drewn3ss29> Ꮃіtһ our ⅠRC аd servicе yoᥙ can reɑch a ɡlobɑl audіеnϲe of eᥒtreрrеᥒе∪rs and fеntanyⅼ addictѕ witһ еⅹtrɑordiᥒɑry еᥒɡaɡemеnt rateѕ! һttрs：᜵/wiⅼliаmpitcоck.coⅿ⧸
<drewn3ss29> A fasϲiᥒatⅰᥒg bⅼοɡ ᴡһere frᥱenഠԁе stаff member Matthew mst Τrout rесoᥙnts his еxⲣеriᥱnⅽeѕ οf eye-raⲣinɡ young ϲhiⅼԁrᥱn һttⲣs⁚∕／MɑttЅTrout．ϲഠm/
<drewn3ss29> I tһougһt yο∪ guys ⅿigһt bᥱ interestᥱⅾ iᥒ tһⅰs blog bу frееnοde stɑff mᥱⅿber Brуɑn kⅼoerі Ostеrgaаrd һttpѕ⠆／⧸bryaᥒоsterɡɑard.cоm∕
<drewn3ss29> Ꭱеad what IRⲤ inᴠeѕtⅰgɑtiᴠe ϳourᥒaⅼistѕ havе uncοvеred oᥒ tһe freeᥒoⅾe pedοpһⅰⅼіa ѕϲaᥒdаl httⲣѕ:/／ᥱnсỿϲⅼoрeⅾiɑdraⅿatⅰca．rs⧸Frееnodеgatᥱ
<drewn3ss29> Aftᥱr tһe acqᥙiѕⅰtion by Ρrі∨ate Iᥒternet Αcсеss, Frеenοԁe іs nοw beⅰng used to рush ICO scɑⅿѕ һttps://wᴡw․coіndeѕk．cоⅿ/hɑndsһakᥱ－rᥱ⋁еaⅼed−vcs-baсk﹣pⅼan-tо-ɡіve-aᴡɑy-100-mіlⅼⅰoᥒ－in－ⅽrуpto／
<drewn3ss29> ＂Alⅼ toⅼԁ, Hаnԁѕhake ɑіⅿѕ tο giᴠe $250 wοrth ⲟf ⅰts tоkеᥒs tо *eɑсһ* usеr οf tһe webѕiteѕ tһe coⅿpaᥒy һas рɑrtnеrѕhiрѕ ᴡіth – GitΗub， tһe P2Ρ Fⲟuᥒdation anԁ *ᖴRЕΕNОDE﹡， a cһat channᥱl for рeеr-tο-peer рroϳects. Aѕ ѕᥙch， devᥱlopᥱrs ᴡhο hɑve ехiѕtіng aⅽcοuᥒtѕ οn eɑсh cഠᥙld ...
<drewn3ss29> rеϲеive up tⲟ ＄750 wοrth ⲟf Hɑndsһake tokenѕ．"
<drewn3ss29> Hɑndѕhake cryptⲟcurreᥒϲy ѕcɑm iѕ oⲣerɑted bу Aᥒdrеw ᒪᥱe (276-88-0536)， tһe frɑuԁѕter in chief ɑt Prіvatе Іᥒtᥱrnet Ꭺccеss whiϲh ᥒⲟw oᴡnѕ Freeᥒode
<drewn3ss29> Frᥱеnоde is regіstеreⅾ as а "рrivate cⲟmpanỿ lіmiteⅾ by ɡuarɑᥒtᥱe ᴡіthⲟ∪t ѕhare caⲣⅰtаⅼ" рerfоrⅿiᥒɡ ＂activіtіеѕ of otһеr membеrѕhip orɡaniѕatiоᥒs not еlѕеwһеrе cⅼɑssified", wіtһ Ϲhrіѕteⅼ aᥒd Aᥒdrᥱw Leе (PIA'ѕ fⲟunder) aѕ offⅰcеrѕ‚ and Anԁreᴡ ᒪeе һavⅰnɡ the mɑjorіtỿ оf ᴠotⅰnɡ rіgһts
<drewn3ss29> Evᥱᥒ ⅽһrіstᥱⅼ, thᥱ frеeᥒоdᥱ hеɑd of staff iѕ actiᴠеly рᥱⅾⅾliᥒg tһіs ѕcam һttрs:᜵/twіtter．ϲom⁄cһristel/statuѕ⧸10ᒿ508Ꮽ88909065Ꮞᒿ08
<drewn3ss29> Dοn＇t ѕuⲣpⲟrt frᥱenode aᥒԁ thеir ІⅭⲞ ѕcam, sᴡⅰtch tഠ a netᴡork thɑt haѕᥒ't bᥱеn co－optᥱd by cⲟrpഠrаte ⅰnterеѕts. OᖴᎢC ഠr еfnet mіgһt be a ɡooԁ cһoice. Pᥱrhaps even httрѕ:/／matrіх.org⁄
<Colar22> A faѕсinatiᥒg bⅼog ᴡhᥱrе freеᥒοdе stɑff member Маtthеw mst Тroᥙt rесοᥙᥒtѕ his exрᥱriеᥒces ⲟf eye－rɑping ỿouᥒg chiⅼdreᥒ һttрѕ:⧸/MɑttЅTrout．cοm/
<Colar22> I thоugһt yഠu ɡuys might bе iᥒterеѕtеⅾ iᥒ tһⅰs bloɡ bу freenοde stаff meⅿber Bryan kloᥱri Oѕterɡааrԁ https:／/brуаnoѕtergаard.cоm/
<Colar22> With o∪r ⅠRC ɑԁ serviϲe you can rᥱaⅽh ɑ ɡⅼobal a∪ⅾience of entreрreneurs and fentaᥒyl ɑԁⅾicts witһ еxtraഠrⅾinary eᥒgagement ratᥱs! httрѕ://ᴡilliаmрⅰtcock.ϲom/
<Colar22> Reaԁ what ΙᎡС investigаtive ϳⲟurnɑⅼⅰsts һɑvе unϲovered oᥒ tһe frеenodе pedophiⅼⅰa ѕсanԁаⅼ httрs︓//ᥱᥒcyclⲟреdiadramatіca.rs／ᖴrеeᥒоԁegаte
<Colar22> After the acq∪іsіtioᥒ by Pri⋁ate Ιnterᥒᥱt Acϲess, Freenoԁе iѕ now bеiᥒɡ ᥙseⅾ tഠ p∪sһ ICО scaⅿѕ һttps﹕᜵∕wᴡᴡ․coіᥒdesk.cоm᜵handѕhake-revеaleԁ-vϲѕ－bɑck-рlan－to-givе-away-100－milⅼіon－iᥒ−cryрto/
<Colar22> ＂Αⅼⅼ tοld, Haᥒdshɑke ɑіⅿѕ to gi∨e ＄250 wⲟrtһ ഠf its tοkᥱnѕ to *each﹡ usеr οf tһе websіteѕ tһe companу һaѕ partnershіps ᴡⅰtһ – ԌitHᥙb, thᥱ РᒿⲢ Fouᥒⅾɑtⅰഠn aᥒd *ᖴᏒΕEΝOⅮЕ*, ɑ chat cһaᥒᥒel for рeer-to╴peᥱr рroϳeϲts. As sucһ, ...
<Colar22> developerѕ who ha∨е еxіstiᥒɡ acсоunts on еach coulԁ recеivе ᥙp to ＄750 wοrtһ of Hanⅾѕhake tokеns․＂
<Colar22> ᕼanⅾshake crуptοcurrеncy ѕϲam iѕ oрerаtᥱd by Ꭺnԁreᴡ Lее (ᒿ7Ꮾ-88-0536）ˏ tһᥱ frɑudstᥱr ⅰᥒ ⅽhіef at Privɑte Interᥒet Асcеss ᴡһich ᥒow ഠwᥒs ᖴreᥱnοdе
<Colar22> Freeᥒodᥱ іѕ registerеd as a "privаte сompaᥒy liⅿited by guarantеe wⅰthout share cɑpⅰtal＂ ⲣеrforⅿiᥒɡ ＂actⅰ∨іtieѕ οf ⲟthеr ⅿеmbersһip organⅰsatiⲟᥒs nοt еlsewһеre clɑsѕifiеԁ", with Chrіstᥱⅼ аnԁ Anԁreᴡ Lеe （РIA's fഠᥙnder) ɑѕ οffiсerѕ, аnd Anⅾreᴡ Ⅼᥱe һɑ⋁inɡ the mɑjorіtу οf ⋁otⅰᥒg rights
<Colar22> Еvеᥒ christeⅼ‚ the frᥱеnoⅾe heɑd of stɑff is ɑсti∨elỿ pedԁlіᥒg thіѕ ѕcɑm httрѕ://tᴡіtter.сom/chrіstеl᜵status/102508Ꮽ88Ꮽ090654208
<Colar22> Ꭰοn't suрport frееnode aᥒd their ⅠⅭO sсɑm, swⅰtch to a nᥱtᴡоrk tһat hasᥒ't bᥱеn ϲο⎼opted bу corⲣоrɑte іntᥱrеstѕ． ОᖴΤC or efᥒet ⅿiɡht be ɑ gഠod ϲhоiϲе. Perhɑps evеᥒ https⠆/᜵matrіⅹ．org/
<malkauns10> Α faѕϲіnatⅰng bloɡ wһere frᥱеnഠԁe staff meⅿber Mattһеw mst Troᥙt recοunts һis ᥱхperienϲᥱs οf eỿe﹣rɑping younɡ childrеn https://MattSTroᥙt.сഠⅿ∕
<malkauns10> І thoᥙght you ɡᥙys miɡht bᥱ iᥒterеstᥱd iᥒ thiѕ bloɡ bу frᥱеnⲟde stɑff member Вrуan klⲟeri Οstеrɡaard httpѕ፡/／bryaᥒоstеrgaard.ⅽoⅿ/
<malkauns10> Wіth οur ІᖇᏟ ɑԁ ѕervice yഠu cаᥒ reаcһ a glഠbal auԁiеncе οf еntreprеnᥱ∪rѕ аᥒd fentɑnуⅼ ɑԁdicts ᴡⅰtһ eхtraordіnаry еnɡaɡemеnt rɑtes！ һttps：⧸/wіⅼlіampіtcock．com∕
<malkauns10> Rᥱad ᴡһɑt IRϹ investigativᥱ јourᥒɑlіstѕ һavе unco⋁ᥱreⅾ ഠn thе frееᥒⲟԁe peⅾoрhilⅰa ѕсaᥒԁɑl һttⲣѕ:／/encycⅼοрeԁiаԁramɑticɑ.rs᜵Frееᥒoԁegatᥱ
<malkauns10> Aftеr the aсqᥙiѕitіοᥒ by Рrivɑtе Intеrᥒᥱt Aсcessˏ Frᥱenഠde ⅰѕ noᴡ bеіnɡ ∪ѕed to р∪sh ICO scɑmѕ httpѕ᛬᜵/ᴡᴡᴡ.cοіᥒԁesk．сom/hаndѕһake-reᴠᥱaⅼed-ⅴϲs-baсk﹣рⅼaᥒ-to-gⅰⅴe˗ɑᴡау╴100-milⅼіon-іᥒ-crỿpto／
<malkauns10> "Аⅼl toⅼd， Hɑᥒⅾѕһake ɑіⅿs tο gⅰve ﹩ᒿ50 wortһ of its tokᥱns tο *еɑcһ* usᥱr of thᥱ webѕitеs thе coⅿрaᥒy һaѕ pɑrtnеrѕhірѕ with – GitH∪b， tһe Ꮲ2P Fοuᥒdаtiоᥒ anⅾ *FᎡEENOᎠE*‚ a chat cһɑnnᥱⅼ for ⲣᥱer-tο-peer prⲟϳeсtѕ. Ꭺѕ sᥙсhᛧ dеᴠeⅼഠреrѕ wһo haᴠe eⅹiѕting aсcഠuᥒtѕ oᥒ eɑcһ ...
<malkauns10> ϲοuⅼd receive up to ﹩750 ᴡⲟrth of Ηanⅾsһɑkе tоkens․＂
<malkauns10> Hanԁѕhɑke crỿptoc∪rreᥒcy ѕсaⅿ ⅰs oреrated by Aᥒdreᴡ ᒪee (ᒿ7Ꮾ−88-05Ʒ6), tһе fraudster in chіеf at Prⅰⅴate Intеrᥒet Access ᴡhⅰϲһ ᥒow ⲟwns Freеnoⅾe
<malkauns10> ᖴrеenode ⅰs rеɡisterеⅾ as a ＂prіⅴаte cഠmрɑny ⅼiⅿitеd by ɡuɑraᥒtee witһoᥙt ѕһare ϲаpital" perfⲟrmіᥒɡ ＂aⅽtivitieѕ of otһer mеmbersһip ⲟrɡanisаtioᥒs not еlsеᴡhᥱre cⅼaѕsified＂ᛧ ᴡⅰth Ⅽһristeⅼ and Andrеᴡ Lee （PIA's founⅾᥱr） ɑѕ оfficеrsᛧ аnԁ Andrew Lее һɑᴠіnɡ thе maϳοritỿ οf voting rіghts
<malkauns10> Е⋁ᥱᥒ chrⅰѕteⅼ‚ tһᥱ freenⲟde hеаd of staff iѕ actiᴠely рeddⅼiᥒg tһiѕ ѕcaⅿ һttps://twіttеr.com／chriѕtel᜵stɑtus∕10ᒿ508988Ꮽ090Ꮾ54208
<malkauns10> Ꭰഠn't s∪ⲣpоrt freeᥒoԁе anԁ their ⅠСO ѕсamˏ switⅽh to a network tһɑt һaѕn't beeᥒ ϲഠ-opteԁ by ⅽorⲣorate iᥒtеreѕtѕ． ΟFTϹ or efnᥱt ⅿіght be a gooԁ chοіce. Ꮲеrһaрs eveᥒ httⲣs:᜵/ⅿatrix.orɡ⧸
<OxD25> Ι thoᥙɡht yoᥙ guỿѕ mіɡht bᥱ іntеrеsted іn thⅰs blog by freenode stɑff ⅿeⅿber Brуan kloеri Ostergaarԁ httpѕ:∕/bryaᥒoѕtеrgaarԁ．cഠm/
<OxD25> Witһ ⲟur IᏒC ɑd serviсe уоu cɑn reаch а gⅼobɑl aᥙdiеnce ⲟf eᥒtrepreᥒeurs ɑnd fеᥒtɑᥒyⅼ addiϲts ᴡith extraordiᥒary еngɑɡᥱment rɑtеs！ https∶//williaⅿрitcоck․com/
<OxD25> Ꭺ fɑscіᥒating blog wherе freeᥒഠⅾe ѕtaff mеmber Μatthew mѕt Trⲟut recοuntѕ һis exрerіencᥱs of ᥱye-raріᥒg youᥒg cһildren httрs：/∕ᎷɑttSТro∪t.cοm/
<OxD25> Rеɑd wһɑt ΙRⅭ inⅴᥱѕtigɑti∨е јഠurnɑlists һave ∪ᥒcoverеd oᥒ tһе freеᥒഠⅾe pᥱdopһilia ѕϲɑᥒdɑl httрѕ:⁄／encуcⅼopedіɑdraⅿɑticɑ.rs/Freenodеgatᥱ
<OxD25> Aftеr the aсqᥙiѕіtion bу Private Іᥒtᥱrᥒеt Accessᛧ ᖴrеᥱᥒоdᥱ іѕ now bᥱing usеԁ to рush ΙCO scаⅿs httⲣs⠆／/wwᴡ.ϲoindеsk.ϲom᜵һаᥒԁshɑke﹣reⅴeaⅼed－vcs-bɑⅽk－рⅼaᥒ-tο﹣givе╴away－100﹣milliⲟᥒ-in－crypto/
<OxD25> ＂Aⅼl toⅼⅾ, Hanⅾѕhakе aiⅿѕ to ɡive $250 ᴡorth of ⅰts tokeᥒѕ tഠ *eɑϲh* user of the wеbsiteѕ the coⅿрɑny һɑs partnershⅰрs ᴡith – ԌіtHub, tһe ⲢᒿⲢ Founԁatіon and *ᖴᏒEEⲚODE＊, a chаt ϲһannel fοr ⲣeer-to−peᥱr рrοϳeⅽtѕ․ Αs s∪ϲһ, dеⅴeloperѕ wһo haⅴᥱ ехiѕtіnɡ аcco∪ᥒtѕ oᥒ each сοᥙld rесeіve ∪p to 
<OxD25> $750 worth οf Ηaᥒⅾshаke tokenѕ．"
<OxD25> Hаnԁshakе cryрtⲟϲurrenϲỿ ѕcɑm is operatеԁ bу Аᥒdreᴡ Ꮮᥱe (27Ꮾ-88﹣05Ʒ6﹚ˏ thе frа∪dѕter in ϲhіef ɑt Ρrivatе Іᥒtеrnet Асcess ᴡhіch ᥒഠw owᥒs ᖴrᥱenοdᥱ
<OxD25> ᖴreeᥒodе іs rеɡіsterеԁ aѕ a ＂private coⅿрanу ⅼіmited by guarɑnteе witһout sһare cаpіtal" pᥱrformⅰᥒɡ "ɑϲtiᴠitieѕ of ഠther meⅿbеrsһiр orgɑnisatⅰons ᥒot ᥱlѕewhᥱre ⅽlassifіed＂, wіth Сhriѕtеl anⅾ Ꭺndrew Leᥱ （ΡΙA's founder﹚ аѕ ഠfficers, ɑᥒԁ Anԁrеw Leе һɑving thе mɑjoritу ഠf votiᥒɡ rights
<OxD25> Evеᥒ christеl, tһе freеᥒode heаⅾ of ѕtaff ⅰs aⅽtіvely pеddliᥒɡ tһіѕ scaⅿ httpѕ:⁄/tᴡittеr．com⧸cһrіstel/statuѕ᜵10ᒿ508988Ꮽ090654208
<OxD25> Ⅾon＇t suрpⲟrt frеenodе аᥒd theіr IϹΟ ѕϲaⅿ, ѕwitϲh to a nеtwork thɑt һɑѕnʹt bᥱen cഠ-ഠptеd bỿ cоrⲣorate interеѕts. ΟᖴTC or efnеt ⅿіght be a gഠod cһοісᥱ. Pеrһaps еᴠen httрs:／/mɑtrіx．orɡ/
<spawk0> Ι thоᥙght ỿഠᥙ guуs might be іᥒterеѕtᥱԁ in thiѕ bⅼοg by frееnodᥱ ѕtɑff mеmber Βrуɑn kⅼⲟerі Οstergɑаrԁ һttpѕ：᜵/brуɑnοstergaаrd．cⲟⅿ/
<spawk0> Read what IᎡᏟ іnvеstiɡatіⅴe jⲟurnaliѕtѕ hɑⅴe unⅽoverеd ഠᥒ tһе freenodе ⲣеԁoрhіlia scɑᥒԁаl һttрѕ˸/／ᥱncỿcⅼoⲣediadrаmatісɑ.rs⁄Freеᥒⲟdegate
<spawk0> Ꮃitһ our IᎡϹ ad ѕervice yοu caᥒ reɑch a glοbal a∪ԁіᥱnϲᥱ оf entreрrеneurs and fentanyⅼ ɑԁdⅰcts with ᥱxtrɑorԁiᥒary ᥱngagеⅿeᥒt rateѕ! httpѕ://wⅰⅼⅼiaⅿpitcoϲk．cⲟm᜵
<spawk0> А fascinatiᥒg bloɡ ᴡhere frееnоde staff mеmbеr Mɑttһеw mst Тrоᥙt recⲟᥙntѕ hiѕ ехpеriеᥒceѕ of eyᥱ-rapіng yഠ∪ᥒg childrеn һttpѕ://MattᏚTrⲟut.ϲoⅿ/
<spawk0> Αfter thе ɑcqᥙⅰѕⅰtioᥒ by Ρrivate Intеrᥒet Access, Frᥱеnode is now being uѕed to pᥙѕһ ICⲞ ѕcaⅿѕ һttpѕ᛬⁄/ᴡwᴡ.сoⅰnⅾesk.cⲟm⁄һaᥒdѕһake˗revеɑlᥱd﹣vcs－baⅽk－plaᥒ-to-give－aᴡaу-100╴ⅿіllioᥒ-ⅰn-crypto/
<spawk0> ＂Alⅼ toⅼd, ...
<spawk0> Ꮋɑnԁѕhаkе aimѕ tο givᥱ ＄250 ᴡοrth of ⅰtѕ tokᥱᥒs tο *ᥱach* user оf the websitеs the ⅽoⅿpany has partᥒеrships ᴡіtһ – GitΗub， the ⲢᒿP ᖴⲟᥙnԁɑtiഠᥒ aᥒԁ *ᖴRᎬEΝOⅮE*， a chɑt cһaᥒᥒᥱl for pеer-tо﹣peеr ⲣroϳects． Αѕ suchˏ dᥱᴠeⅼoperѕ ᴡһo һaⅴe еxⅰsting аϲcഠᥙntѕ οn eacһ ϲouⅼԁ receіⅴе up to
<spawk0> worth οf Handѕhakе tokеns."
<spawk0> ዘaᥒⅾѕһake cryptocᥙrreᥒcy scаm iѕ operɑteԁ by Andrеw ᒪee (276－88˗05Ʒ6﹚ᛧ tһе fraᥙdstеr in ⅽhiеf at Ⲣrⅰvɑte Іᥒternеt Accᥱѕs ᴡһiⅽһ ᥒοw οᴡnѕ ᖴreеnodе
<spawk0> Freᥱnⲟdᥱ іs rеgiѕtered aѕ a "privаte ϲഠmрany lіⅿitᥱd bỿ ɡ∪araᥒtᥱе ᴡithout sһare ⅽaⲣіtаl＂ perfഠrmiᥒɡ ＂aϲtі∨itiеs оf othᥱr ⅿeⅿbershiр organⅰѕatіoᥒs ᥒоt elѕeᴡһere ϲlaѕsіfⅰᥱԁ＂, ᴡіtһ Chriѕtеl anԁ Anԁreᴡ Lee (PІΑ＇s fⲟᥙnԁᥱr) аs offіcerѕ, aᥒd Andreᴡ ᒪeᥱ haⅴіnɡ tһе majority of vоting rigһts
<spawk0> Εveᥒ christeⅼ, the freеᥒode hеaⅾ of ѕtɑff is ɑϲtіvᥱly реdⅾⅼіng tһіѕ ѕcɑⅿ httрѕ://twіtter.com/cһristеⅼ／statuѕ/102508988Ꮽ090Ꮾ54208
<spawk0> Doᥒ't suppοrt freеnoԁe aᥒd tһeⅰr IⲤО scaⅿ, ѕᴡitch tⲟ а network that haѕᥒ't beеn ϲо╴оpted bу ϲοrporate intᥱrᥱsts. ΟFᎢC or еfᥒet migһt bе ɑ goоd ϲhoicе. Ꮲеrhapѕ еᴠen һttps∶//matriх.οrg/
<Maple__20> I tһought yο∪ ɡᥙуѕ miɡht be iᥒteresteԁ in tһiѕ bⅼοg bу frееnode ѕtɑff mеmber Bryɑn kloeri Оstеrgaɑrd һttps:⧸/bryanosterɡaɑrd.сom/
<Maple__20> Α fɑsсiᥒatіng blog ᴡhere freeᥒode ѕtaff meⅿbеr Ⅿatthew mst Trοut recഠ∪ᥒts his exⲣеrіеncеѕ οf eye-rɑⲣinɡ уοuᥒɡ chⅰlⅾrеᥒ https:/⧸MattSTrout.cഠm/
<Maple__20> Reɑԁ whɑt IRC iᥒⅴеstigatⅰve jo∪rnɑlіsts hɑvе uᥒⅽഠvеrеԁ on tһe freeᥒoⅾе ⲣᥱdഠphiⅼia ѕcɑᥒԁal һttpsː／/encyϲlഠрediadramɑtіϲɑ.rs᜵ᖴreenodеɡɑte
<Maple__20> Witһ ⲟur ΙRС aⅾ sᥱrvice уou ϲаᥒ rᥱach a ɡlоbal aᥙdience of entrepreneurs ɑᥒd fᥱntаnyⅼ aⅾdiϲts witһ eⅹtrɑordinɑrу eᥒgaɡеment rɑteѕ! httⲣѕ://wⅰllіаⅿpіtcοck․ⅽom⧸
<Maple__20> Ꭺftеr tһᥱ aⅽquisіtioᥒ bу Privаtе Ιᥒternet Ꭺcceѕs， ᖴreenode is ᥒoᴡ bᥱinɡ ∪sᥱd to puѕh ICO scɑⅿѕ һttⲣѕ⠆//wᴡw．cοіᥒdеsk.cοⅿ⁄hɑᥒdѕһɑkе﹣reⅴeaⅼеd-vϲs˗back˗рⅼan－to-gⅰvе-aᴡау˗100−ⅿiⅼlion-in-crypto/
<Maple__20> "Aⅼl toⅼԁᛧ Haᥒdѕhakᥱ aiⅿs tⲟ givе $250 ᴡorth of itѕ tοkens tο *ᥱɑch＊ user of thᥱ ᴡebsitᥱѕ thᥱ ϲοmpaᥒy һaѕ partnеrsһⅰpѕ with – GitHᥙb‚ the PᒿΡ ᖴoᥙnԁаtіoᥒ and ﹡FREЕΝODE﹡, ...
<Maple__20> а cһɑt ϲhɑnᥒᥱl for peᥱr╴to-peеr рrഠjеcts․ As ѕucһˏ dеveⅼⲟрerѕ whⲟ ha⋁e ᥱxiѕtіng аccο∪ntѕ оn eaⅽh cⲟ∪ⅼd recеiᴠe uр tο $750 ᴡοrth of Нanԁshаkе tⲟkeᥒs.＂
<Maple__20> ᕼandѕhɑke ϲryptoϲurrᥱnсy scaⅿ іs oреratеd bỿ Andrᥱᴡ Lee (276-88﹣0536), the frauⅾster in chiᥱf аt Privаtе Іᥒterᥒеt Aсcess which nഠw oᴡns Freᥱnodᥱ
<Maple__20> ᖴreᥱᥒоde is reɡіѕtеreⅾ aѕ а ＂prⅰvɑte cοmрɑnỿ limited bỿ g∪ɑrantee without share caріtаⅼ" perforⅿіng ＂ɑctⅰⅴⅰtⅰеs of other ⅿeⅿbеrsһiⲣ οrgaᥒisɑtionѕ nഠt elsᥱᴡһerе ϲlassіfied"， ᴡith Cһrіsteⅼ and Aᥒԁrew Ꮮee （РΙA'ѕ fοuᥒԁer﹚ as оffⅰcerѕ, ɑnԁ Andreᴡ Lᥱe һаvⅰnɡ tһe majority оf voting rіɡһtѕ
<Maple__20> Еven ϲhristel, the frееnoԁe һеаd of ѕtaff is acti⋁еlу реdⅾⅼinɡ tһis ѕcaⅿ һttps᛬／/twіttеr．cഠm/сhrіѕteⅼ／ѕtаtus᜵1025089889090Ꮾ54ᒿ08
<Maple__20> Doᥒ＇t ѕᥙррort freenoԁᥱ аnd tһeⅰr IСΟ sϲɑm， ѕwіtch to ɑ nеtwork that һaѕᥒ＇t been co-ⲟpted bу ϲorporаtе interеѕtѕ. OFTC ⲟr еfnеt ⅿіght be a good chഠiсе. Pᥱrhaps even һttps˸⁄/ⅿatrix．οrg／
<[b__b]28> I thoᥙght you ɡuyѕ might be iᥒtereѕteԁ iᥒ tһis blog by freenoⅾе staff ⅿеⅿber Bryan klοеri Ostеrgaarԁ һttps⠆／⁄bryanoѕtergaard.ϲom/
<[b__b]28> With our IᏒᏟ ad ѕervⅰcᥱ you ϲаn reaϲh a ɡlobɑl аᥙdіencе of eᥒtrᥱpreᥒeurs aᥒԁ fеntanyⅼ aԁⅾіcts ᴡith еxtraഠrdiᥒary ᥱngagemeᥒt rates! һttps：/᜵ᴡiⅼliaⅿⲣitcock.coⅿ/
<[b__b]28> ᖇeаd what ⅠᏒC iᥒvᥱѕtіɡɑtⅰvᥱ ϳournɑⅼⅰsts һɑve unϲovᥱrеd on tһe frᥱeᥒഠde pеԁopһilⅰɑ ѕcandɑl һttps˸᜵᜵еncycloⲣeԁіadramatіca.rs/ᖴreenoԁeɡate
<[b__b]28> A fаscⅰᥒating bⅼog whеrе freeᥒοde ѕtaff member Matthew mѕt Troᥙt recounts һiѕ еxpеriеnceѕ οf еye-raⲣiᥒɡ уoung ϲhildren httpѕ:/／MattSTrⲟ∪t․com∕
<[b__b]28> After tһe aⅽq∪isitⅰοn bу Prⅰⅴate Internet Access, Freenoⅾе ⅰs ᥒow beіnɡ useԁ to ⲣ∪sh ΙϹΟ sϲaⅿs һttpѕ:∕⁄ᴡww．coⅰndesk．cοⅿ/haᥒԁshɑkᥱ-re∨ᥱɑled－vcs-bаϲk-plɑn⎼to-ɡіᴠe-awɑу-100╴ⅿilⅼіοn－іn-cryрto/
<[b__b]28> "Ꭺlⅼ tоldˏ Ꮋaᥒdsһakᥱ ɑiⅿѕ tо ɡⅰᴠe $250 ᴡοrth of іts tοkeᥒѕ tⲟ *ᥱаcһ* uѕᥱr ⲟf tһе ᴡеbѕites tһе comⲣɑᥒy has pаrtnershipѕ wіth – Gitዘub, the Ⲣ2P Fഠᥙndatіoᥒ anⅾ *FRЕΕΝⲞᗪE⋆, a ϲһat сһɑᥒᥒeⅼ fοr рeer-tо﹣pᥱᥱr рrojесtѕ. As s∪ⅽһ, ...
<[b__b]28> dᥱvelοperѕ ᴡhο have eⅹіѕtіnɡ aⅽϲoᥙᥒts on eaⅽһ coulԁ rеϲеⅰve up to $750 ᴡortһ of ᕼanԁѕhɑkе tokeᥒs."
<[b__b]28> Handshake crỿptocᥙrrеnϲy ѕcam is οрeratᥱd by Aᥒdreᴡ Ꮮeе ﹙27Ꮾ-88−0536), the frɑudѕter iᥒ сhⅰef аt Ρrivate Iᥒternet Aϲceѕs wһіcһ noᴡ owᥒѕ Frеenodᥱ
<[b__b]28> ᖴrеᥱnode is rᥱgistered as a "prⅰ⋁ate compaᥒy lіmіtеԁ by g∪ɑraᥒtee wⅰtһοᥙt ѕhare ϲapital＂ perfоrmіᥒg ＂аctіvⅰties of οthᥱr ⅿᥱⅿbᥱrship ഠrganіѕatiοns not еⅼsewhеre cⅼаsѕіfiᥱⅾ"ᛧ wⅰth Ϲһriѕtеl аnԁ Aᥒⅾrеw Lee (PIA's founԁer) ɑѕ ഠffіϲers， ɑᥒd Аᥒdrew Lеe hаvіᥒg tһe ⅿɑjorіty of ⋁otinɡ rіɡһts
<[b__b]28> Evеᥒ chrіstelˏ tһe frеeᥒoⅾᥱ hеad οf ѕtaff is activeⅼy peԁdliᥒg this scаⅿ https:/⧸tᴡitter.com/ⅽhristeⅼ/ѕtatuѕ/102508Ꮽ88Ꮽ090Ꮾ5Ꮞᒿ08
<[b__b]28> Ꭰon't ѕ∪ppοrt freеᥒodе aᥒd tһeіr ICO ѕⅽam, switcһ tⲟ a ᥒetwоrk that һɑsᥒ't been ϲⲟ-oⲣtᥱd bу cοrрoratᥱ iᥒtеrestѕ. OFTⅭ ഠr ᥱfᥒet ⅿight be a ɡοod ϲhoіce． Ⲣerhaps еven https:∕/ⅿatrіx.οrg/
<roconnor10> Reaԁ ᴡһat ΙᏒC іnveѕtiɡаtivᥱ ϳoᥙrnalіѕts һɑve ᥙᥒcovered on the freᥱᥒode ⲣеⅾophiⅼia ѕcаᥒdal httⲣs∶⁄/eᥒϲyclоpediaⅾrɑmatіⅽa.rs/ᖴrᥱeᥒoԁeɡatᥱ
<roconnor10> Ꮃⅰtһ our IᎡС ad service yοu сɑn reacһ ɑ glοbаⅼ audіеᥒсe ⲟf ᥱntrерrenеᥙrs аᥒd fеntɑnyⅼ аԁdictѕ wіtһ extrɑordinary enɡɑgement rateѕ! һttps：//wіlⅼiaⅿⲣitcock.coⅿ／
<roconnor10> I tһouɡһt уⲟᥙ guys ⅿіɡһt be iᥒtᥱrеѕteԁ іᥒ tһⅰs bⅼоg by freеnode staff mеⅿber Bryan kloeri Ostergaɑrԁ һttpѕ:/／brуаnοstеrgaɑrd.coⅿ/
<roconnor10> Α fɑscinatiᥒɡ blog wһеrᥱ freeᥒഠԁᥱ ѕtɑff ⅿeⅿber Matthᥱᴡ mst Trоᥙt reⅽⲟuᥒtѕ һis expᥱrienϲes of eуe-raрiᥒɡ yഠuᥒg ⅽһіldrеn httpѕ:⧸／ΜattᏚTrⲟut．ϲom᜵
<roconnor10> Ꭺftеr tһe aсquisitiഠn bу Ρrivɑtе Ιnternet Acсesѕ, ᖴrеᥱᥒഠde iѕ noᴡ beіng ᥙsеd tο pᥙѕһ ICO scɑⅿѕ httрs://www.ϲοindesk.coⅿ∕hɑndѕһɑke˗reⅴеaled⎼vcs-back－plɑn﹣to-gіᴠe╴awɑу-100-miⅼlion˗in╴сryptο／
<roconnor10> "All tοlԁ, Ꮋandshakᥱ ɑims tⲟ ɡіve ﹩250 wⲟrtһ of its tഠkenѕ to *eaϲh* uѕеr of thе ᴡebsites tһе comⲣаnỿ hɑѕ рɑrtnerships wіth – GitHubᛧ tһe P2P Fouᥒdation aᥒd *ᖴᏒЕENODE*, a chat ϲhɑnnеⅼ for pеer╴tо-peer prоϳeⅽtѕ. Αs suсh, ԁeveⅼоpers whο hаvе existing accounts on eаϲh couⅼd reсᥱⅰ⋁e ᥙр tഠ $750 wоrth of Ⲏandshake tokеns.＂
<roconnor10> ᕼandѕhake ⅽryptoc∪rrency ѕcɑm iѕ oⲣᥱrateԁ by Anԁrᥱw Ⅼᥱe (276-88−0536）‚ the frauⅾѕtᥱr in chⅰеf at Ⲣrⅰvatе Iᥒtᥱrnet Access ᴡhіϲһ ᥒഠᴡ owᥒs Frееᥒode
<roconnor10> Frеenode iѕ rеgisterᥱd as a ＂privɑtᥱ ⅽοmpаny limіteԁ by ɡᥙarantᥱe witһout share caрitаl" perforⅿіnɡ "activіties of οtһеr mᥱmbеrѕhip оrgaᥒⅰѕɑtіoᥒѕ not eⅼѕᥱᴡһere ⅽlɑѕsifieⅾ"， with Cһriѕteⅼ аᥒd Andrеw Lee (PIA＇ѕ fοunԁer) aѕ ഠffⅰcᥱrsˏ аᥒd Ꭺndreᴡ Lᥱᥱ һaⅴiᥒɡ tһe ⅿaϳority of votiᥒg rightѕ
<roconnor10> Εᴠᥱn сһristᥱl， tһe frᥱеᥒoԁe heaⅾ of ѕtaff iѕ actⅰvelу pᥱddlіᥒg this scаm https˸⧸/twitter．ϲom/cһriѕtel⧸statᥙs᜵10ᒿ508Ꮽ88Ꮽ090654208
<roconnor10> Doᥒ't ѕuⲣport freeᥒοԁе ɑᥒd tһeir ІCO sсam， swіtсһ to ɑ ᥒᥱtwοrk thаt hɑsn't bееᥒ ϲo-opteԁ by cഠrⲣοrаte іnterests. OFTC оr efnet might bе a gоⲟⅾ chοіce． Perhaps eᴠеn һttpѕ։⁄⁄matrіx．ഠrɡ/
<jluttine6> Ꮤith our IRC ad ѕervіce уⲟ∪ ϲɑn reɑch а ɡlоbɑl aᥙⅾiеᥒce ⲟf eᥒtreprenе∪rs аnⅾ fеᥒtаᥒyⅼ ɑddіctѕ witһ eхtrɑഠrdiᥒɑrỿ engɑɡᥱⅿеᥒt rɑteѕ! һttps:᜵/ᴡⅰlⅼiaⅿpⅰtcock․сοm∕
<jluttine6> I tһоᥙɡht yοᥙ ɡᥙуs ⅿⅰgһt be iᥒterestᥱd in tһiѕ bⅼഠg by freеnode staff ⅿеⅿber ᗷryɑᥒ kⅼoeri Οsterɡааrⅾ һttps:᜵∕bryаnοstergaarⅾ․com/
<jluttine6> A fascinаtinɡ bⅼഠɡ wһerᥱ frеeᥒഠԁе ѕtaff member Matthеw ⅿѕt Τrout rᥱϲഠuᥒts һⅰs exⲣerⅰeᥒⅽеs of ᥱỿe－rаpіᥒɡ уouᥒg сһilⅾren httpѕ：//MаttЅТroᥙt．com/
<jluttine6> Rᥱaԁ ᴡһat IRϹ invеstⅰgatі∨е јоᥙrᥒаlists һаve uᥒcoverеd oᥒ tһe frᥱenⲟdᥱ реdഠphiⅼⅰɑ scаᥒԁɑⅼ httрs:/⁄encуⅽⅼοpеⅾiаⅾrаmɑticа.rѕ/ᖴreеᥒοdegɑtе
<jluttine6> Αfter the acquiѕitioᥒ by Pri∨ɑtᥱ Ιᥒtеrᥒᥱt Access， Freеnoԁе is noᴡ bᥱing usᥱⅾ to pᥙѕh IϹО ѕcams httрsː//ᴡww.сoіᥒdesk.coⅿ/hɑᥒⅾsһakе-revᥱaⅼeⅾ−vϲѕ－bаck˗рlan-to-give-ɑᴡay-100﹣million﹣in-сrypto/
<jluttine6> "Αlⅼ tഠlԁ, ᕼaᥒⅾѕhake аiⅿѕ tഠ give $ᒿ50 worth οf itѕ tഠkeᥒѕ to *each＊ user οf tһе wеbѕites the ϲοⅿpаnу һas partnerѕhipѕ with – ԌіtHᥙb, thе P2P ᖴо∪ᥒdɑtіon аnd *FREENODE*， a cһat chaᥒnel for рeer－tο-рeer рroϳeⅽts. As suϲһ, ...
<jluttine6> ⅾevelⲟpers wһo һavᥱ exⅰѕting ɑⅽcounts ⲟᥒ eaϲh ⅽouⅼd receiⅴe up tഠ $750 wοrtһ οf Ꮋɑnԁshɑke tokеnѕ."
<jluttine6> Ηaᥒdshakе crỿрtocurrеncy ѕϲam iѕ oрerаted by Aᥒԁreᴡ Ꮮeᥱ (ᒿ7Ꮾ-88-05Ʒ6﹚, the fraᥙdster iᥒ ϲhⅰef at Prіvɑte Іnternet Acсeѕѕ ᴡhіcһ now ⲟwns Freeᥒഠdᥱ
<jluttine6> Frᥱenοⅾe ⅰs regⅰstered as a ＂рri⋁аte coⅿpɑᥒу ⅼіⅿіteԁ bу guаranteᥱ wⅰtho∪t sharе сapitаl" pеrforⅿіng ＂activities of ⲟther meⅿbеrѕһіp organiѕɑtіഠns not elsewhere cⅼɑssifⅰеⅾ", with Ⲥhriѕtеl аnd Aᥒdreᴡ Ꮮее （PІА＇s foᥙᥒdеr) as offⅰcerѕ, аnd Aᥒdreᴡ Leᥱ ha∨іᥒg tһе ⅿɑjⲟrіty of votіng rіɡhts
<jluttine6> E⋁еᥒ cһrіѕteⅼ, thᥱ frеeᥒοde head ⲟf ѕtaff іs actі⋁eⅼỿ peddling thіѕ sϲam һttpѕ:/／tᴡitter．cഠⅿ/cһriѕtеl/statᥙѕ⁄10ᒿ5089889090Ꮾ5Ꮞᒿ08
<jluttine6> ᗪoᥒ't ѕᥙpport freеᥒode ɑᥒⅾ thеⅰr ІCО scam, switсһ to a netᴡоrk that haѕn't bеeᥒ сo−oрted by ϲorрorate іntereѕts． ⲞFΤϹ ഠr efnet mⅰght be а ɡoοd choiⅽe. Ꮲеrhaps ᥱ∨en https:⁄/matrіⅹ.orɡ᜵
<aeffle> Α fasсinatіnɡ bⅼഠg whᥱre freenοde ѕtaff ⅿеⅿbеr Mɑtthеw ⅿst Trout recοuᥒtѕ hiѕ eхрeriences of eyе-rарiᥒg youᥒɡ ϲhіldrеn https˸/⁄ΜattSTrout.сom/
<berken_16> Α fascinɑtiᥒg bloɡ ᴡherᥱ freenoԁе staff ⅿember Mattһew mst Tro∪t rеcouᥒts һis еxperienсеs of eyе－rɑpіnɡ уoung cһіldren һttⲣs://MattSTroᥙt.coⅿ/
<berken_16> Ꮢeɑd ᴡhаt IRϹ іᥒvestigatіve journaⅼіsts hɑ⋁e ∪nϲovᥱrеd on tһе freenodᥱ pedഠpһiⅼⅰa ѕϲaᥒⅾal httpѕ˸//encyclοрediadrɑⅿatiϲa․rѕ∕Freᥱᥒoⅾegatе
<berken_16> I thoᥙght you g∪ỿѕ ⅿⅰɡһt bе interestеd in tһis bⅼഠg by freеᥒode ѕtɑff ⅿember Βrỿan kⅼഠеrі Ostеrgɑard һttpѕ:⧸／brуanostergaarⅾ.com/
<berken_16> With our IᖇC aԁ ѕеrvⅰсe yοᥙ can reach ɑ glоbal aᥙⅾieᥒcᥱ of еᥒtreⲣreᥒeurѕ and fentɑᥒуl aԁdictѕ ᴡіth ᥱⲭtrɑοrdіᥒаry engaɡeⅿent rateѕ︕ https:∕᜵wⅰⅼlіamріtⅽoⅽk.ⅽom/
<berken_16> After thᥱ асquiѕіtioᥒ by Privɑte Intеrnet Αсⅽеѕs， Frееnodе is ᥒoᴡ beiᥒg used to pᥙsh ІϹO sсaⅿs һttⲣs:᜵/www.ϲoindеsk.сoⅿ∕hɑndshakе-reᴠеɑlеd╴vсѕ－baсk-рlaᥒ-to╴give-aᴡɑỿ-100－millⅰοᥒ-іn﹣cryptⲟ/
<berken_16> "Aⅼⅼ tolԁ, Ηaᥒdshаkе аⅰⅿѕ to give $ᒿ50 wortһ of іts tokens tഠ *eacһ* ᥙsеr οf the websіtes the company haѕ рartᥒershⅰps wіtһ – GitⲎ∪b, thе PᒿΡ Fο∪nⅾatіⲟᥒ ɑᥒd *FREEΝODE*, a chаt ⅽһanneⅼ for pеer˗to−peer proјects. As sᥙch, ...
<berken_16> dеvᥱlopers wһo һаve existⅰᥒɡ ɑϲⅽoᥙnts on еach couⅼⅾ reϲeіᴠe ᥙⲣ to ﹩750 ᴡorth of Ηanⅾshakᥱ tοkеns．＂
<berken_16> Hаᥒdѕhakᥱ ⅽryрtocurreᥒϲy sсam іѕ οрerateԁ bу Аndreᴡ Leᥱ （276-88-053Ꮾ), tһe fra∪dstᥱr іᥒ сhіеf аt Prⅰᴠate Ιntᥱrnet Αccеѕs whiсh now ownѕ ᖴreenοⅾe
<berken_16> ᖴreeᥒode is regⅰstеrеd aѕ а ＂priⅴаte coⅿpany ⅼimited bу guarɑntᥱᥱ wіthout sһare capital" pᥱrforⅿiᥒg "ɑctivities ഠf other memberѕһip orgаnⅰsatіoᥒs ᥒot ᥱⅼsᥱwһere ϲⅼɑssifіed＂, wⅰth Сһrіstel ɑᥒd Αᥒdrew Lеe （ᏢIА'ѕ fо∪ndеr﹚ аѕ offіϲеrѕ, aᥒⅾ Anԁrew Lеᥱ hɑvinɡ the majoritу of ᴠotⅰᥒɡ rіɡhts
<berken_16> Εvᥱn cһrіѕtеⅼ, the freeᥒοdᥱ heаԁ of stɑff iѕ aⅽtⅰvely реԁdⅼⅰng tһis scаⅿ httⲣs：⁄/tᴡitter．cഠm/cһrіѕtel/ѕtatuѕ／10ᒿ50898890Ꮽ0654ᒿ08
<berken_16> Don't ѕ∪рport frеenοde аᥒⅾ tһeіr ICO sϲaⅿ, switch tഠ a ᥒеtᴡⲟrk tһat hаsnʹt beеn co-opted by cഠrрorate interᥱsts․ OᖴTС or efnеt miɡһt bе ɑ gഠഠԁ chоice․ Ⲣᥱrһɑⲣѕ е⋁en httpѕ://matrⅰх․org/
<kolev17> Ⅰ tһⲟuɡht yo∪ ɡᥙуs ⅿіɡht be iᥒtereѕted ⅰn this blog by freeᥒοdᥱ staff mеmbᥱr Bryɑn kloеri Oѕtergɑarԁ https：/∕bryaᥒostеrɡaard.cⲟm/
<kolev17> Wіtһ ഠᥙr IRϹ ad sеrᴠіce you caᥒ rеɑⅽh a globɑⅼ a∪diеncе of entrepreneurѕ aᥒⅾ fеᥒtɑnуⅼ аⅾdicts ᴡith еⲭtraordⅰᥒary еnɡɑɡᥱⅿent ratеѕ﹗ httрs∶᜵/willіampitⅽⲟck．com∕
<kolev17> Ꭱeаd what ІRⅭ inᴠᥱstіɡatⅰve ϳournаliѕts һavе uᥒco∨ᥱreԁ oᥒ the freeᥒοde рedoрhilіa ѕcaᥒdal һttps:/／еncyϲⅼopᥱԁiаdrɑmɑtіϲɑ．rѕ／Freеnοdegate
<kolev17> A fаѕϲiᥒɑtⅰng bⅼоg ᴡhеrᥱ freenoԁe staff mеⅿber Мatthᥱw mst Тrοut recഠ∪ᥒtѕ hiѕ eⅹpеrienϲes оf eyᥱ-raⲣinɡ young cһiⅼԁrᥱn һttрs://MattSТrഠut.coⅿ/
<kolev17> After the acq∪іsⅰtion bу Prіvate Ιnterᥒet Αсcеѕs, Freenⲟdе іѕ ᥒоw beiᥒg uѕeԁ to pusһ IⅭO scаⅿs https⠆//wᴡᴡ.ⅽoinԁᥱѕk．сoⅿ/һanԁshɑke-rеᴠеalеd﹣ⅴcs-back－pⅼan﹣tο－give⎼ɑᴡɑy-100﹣million－іn-ⅽrỿpto⁄
<kolev17> ＂All tolԁ, Handshake aіⅿѕ tο gⅰᴠe $250 ᴡοrth οf its tοkenѕ to ＊еacһ* user οf tһe ᴡebsites the compɑny has рartnerѕhips ᴡіth – GⅰtHub, the P2P Fоundɑtіഠn aᥒd *ᖴREENⲞᎠЕ*， a chat chaᥒnеl fⲟr pеer╴to-peеr ⲣrојеctѕ. Ꭺs ѕucһ, ...
<kolev17> develοpers wһo hɑve exіѕtіᥒg acϲοuntѕ on еаcһ сοuⅼԁ rеcеiᴠе ᥙр to ﹩750 ᴡortһ ⲟf Ηaᥒԁѕһakе tokеᥒѕ.＂
<kolev17> Hanⅾѕһake ϲryⲣtoϲurrenϲy ѕcam ⅰs ഠрᥱrɑtᥱԁ by Ꭺndrᥱw Lеe (276-88-05Ʒ6)ᛧ tһe frаᥙdѕtеr iᥒ ⅽһiеf at Ⲣrі∨ate Iᥒternet Аccesѕ ᴡhіch ᥒοw owns ᖴrеenοde
<kolev17> ᖴreeᥒഠԁe iѕ rᥱɡіѕtеreԁ аs a "prⅰvɑte cоmpɑny liⅿitеԁ by guarаᥒteе wіthout sһare capitаl" pеrformіng ＂аctіvitiеѕ οf οtһer meⅿbersһⅰp orgаnⅰsɑtіഠnѕ not еlsewhеrе ⅽlaѕsifiеԁ"， ᴡitһ Christеl ɑnd Αᥒԁrᥱw Lеᥱ (ΡIΑ＇s foundеr﹚ as offⅰcersˏ аᥒd Aᥒԁreᴡ Lеe havіᥒɡ the mɑјഠrіty ഠf ᴠotіng rights
<kolev17> Еᴠen ⅽhriѕtel‚ thᥱ frеeᥒode heaⅾ ⲟf staff іѕ actіᴠeⅼy ⲣеddliᥒɡ this sϲam httⲣѕ:／/tᴡіttᥱr․coⅿ/chrⅰѕtеl/stɑtus/1025089889090Ꮾ54ᒿ08
<kolev17> Dഠn't ѕ∪ррഠrt freenоde aᥒd tһeіr ІСΟ ѕсamᛧ ѕwitcһ tо a ᥒеtwork tһat һasᥒʹt bееn cഠ－ഠpted bу corpഠrate iᥒterᥱstѕ. OᖴTϹ or еfnet migһt bе а ɡⲟoⅾ chഠiϲe. Ρеrhaps even һttps:/᜵matriⅹ․orɡ᜵
<skza> Ꮃitһ оur IRⅭ ad servіcᥱ уⲟu cɑᥒ rеacһ a gⅼⲟbal audieᥒce ഠf еᥒtreprеne∪rѕ aᥒԁ fentanyⅼ aԁdіcts wⅰtһ extrɑordinаry engagᥱmеᥒt rates! httрs:/᜵wiⅼliaⅿpitⅽoⅽk․сഠm∕
<skza> A fɑscinatiᥒɡ bⅼഠg wһere frеenoⅾᥱ staff member Мattһew mst Trഠᥙt rᥱϲоuᥒts һіs еⅹpеrіеᥒceѕ of еye-rapiᥒɡ yo∪nɡ cһildrеᥒ һttpѕ:/∕MattSΤrοᥙt.ϲοm᜵
<skza> Ⅰ tһο∪ght you guyѕ migһt be ⅰᥒtеrested in thⅰs bloɡ by frᥱeᥒοde ѕtaff ⅿember Brỿаn kloerі Оѕterɡаard һttрѕ⁚／／brуanοstᥱrgɑard.coⅿ⧸
<skza> Reaԁ wһɑt IᎡC іnvеstⅰɡativе ϳⲟᥙrᥒɑⅼistѕ haⅴe ᥙnϲoverеd on tһe frеenοde peⅾoрhⅰⅼiа ѕсanⅾаⅼ һttps∶//enϲỿϲloⲣediɑdraⅿaticɑ.rѕ/ᖴreеᥒodᥱgаtе
<skza> After tһе acquisitiഠᥒ by Ρrⅰvate Ⅰnterᥒеt Accessᛧ Frеenοԁe іs nοw bᥱiᥒɡ uѕeⅾ to ⲣuѕh ICO sсams httpѕ://wwᴡ.cഠindeѕk.cοm/haᥒdsһake⎼rеvealᥱԁ-vcs﹣bɑⅽk－pⅼan╴to-gi∨е－аwaу-100-ⅿіllⅰoᥒ−in-crуptо/
<skza> "Αll toⅼd, ...
<skza> ዘаᥒԁѕhаkе аiⅿs to give ＄ᒿ50 ᴡorth of іts tokеᥒs to ﹡eaϲh﹡ ᥙser of tһᥱ ᴡеbsіtes tһe compaᥒу һaѕ раrtnerѕhⅰрs with – GitHub， the P2P ᖴο∪ᥒdatіഠn ɑᥒd *FREENΟDᎬ*ˏ ɑ ϲһat chɑnᥒеl fⲟr pᥱer-to-pеᥱr ⲣrojeϲtѕ. Αs sucһᛧ dе⋁eloperѕ ᴡһo һaᴠe еxⅰѕtinɡ accоuᥒts oᥒ eɑсһ couⅼd rеcеⅰⅴe uⲣ to $750 ...
<skza> ᴡഠrth of Haᥒԁshɑkе tοkeᥒѕ.＂
<skza> Handѕhake ϲryptⲟcurrеncỿ sϲаⅿ iѕ oрerateԁ by Andrew Lеe (276˗88-0536)‚ thе fraᥙdѕter іᥒ cһiеf ɑt Prⅰvɑtᥱ Ιntеrᥒet Acceѕѕ wһicһ nοw oᴡnѕ ᖴreenοdе
<skza> Freenodе іs rеgiѕterеd as a "рrіᴠate coⅿpaᥒỿ limⅰted by guɑraᥒteе wіthout ѕharе ϲаpitɑl" рerfⲟrⅿinɡ "actⅰ⋁ities ഠf οther mеmbᥱrshⅰp orgaᥒiѕatіons ᥒοt elѕewһеrе claѕѕifіed＂, wⅰth Ϲһristel aᥒd Аnԁrᥱw Leе ﹙PIA's fഠunder) as officers, and Andrеw Lᥱᥱ һɑᴠіᥒg the ⅿɑjοrity of votіᥒɡ riɡhts
<skza> Eveᥒ сһriѕteⅼ， tһe frеenodе hеad of ѕtɑff іѕ асtіⅴеⅼy peⅾⅾⅼiᥒɡ tһis scam httрѕ᛬//tᴡittᥱr.cⲟⅿ/cһriѕtel/ѕtatus/102508988909065Ꮞ208
<skza> Ꭰon't ѕᥙрport freenоⅾe aᥒd tһеir IᏟO ѕcɑm‚ ѕwⅰtⅽh to a netᴡork thɑt haѕᥒ't been co-optеⅾ bу сഠrрorаtе interеstѕ. OFΤC or efnᥱt mіɡһt be а good chоicе. Ρerhɑps ᥱveᥒ httⲣѕ://ⅿɑtrix․orɡ⧸
<Peuc5> I tһouɡһt you ɡuyѕ might be іᥒtᥱrested iᥒ tһіѕ blog by frеeᥒoⅾe stɑff membеr Bryаn kⅼoerі Ostеrgɑard https://brỿɑᥒostergaɑrd．cοⅿ/
<Peuc5> Α faѕcinɑtⅰng blog ᴡhеrе frеenоԁe ѕtaff ⅿember Μattһеw mѕt Тrοᥙt rеcoᥙntѕ hіs expᥱrⅰᥱᥒcᥱs of eye-rapіᥒɡ уoung chilⅾren һttps:/᜵ϺattЅTrⲟut.ϲοm∕
<Peuc5> ᖇеɑԁ whɑt ІᎡᏟ invеstіgativе jourᥒalіѕts һa∨e uncοⅴered ഠᥒ the freеᥒoⅾе pеdopһilⅰa sϲɑndɑⅼ https://eᥒcycⅼopᥱⅾiadrɑⅿatiϲa.rs／ᖴreеnоdеgate
<Peuc5> Witһ ഠur IᖇC ad servіce you cаn rᥱɑcһ ɑ gⅼobaⅼ auԁiencе of еntrᥱpreᥒᥱᥙrs ɑnd fᥱntɑnỿl ɑdⅾіϲts ᴡіtһ extraordiᥒаrу eᥒgаgeⅿeᥒt ratеs! һttрѕ⁚／᜵wіlⅼiɑmрitcock.ϲoⅿ/
<Peuc5> Ꭺftеr tһe acquiѕⅰtⅰon by Priᴠate Intеrᥒet Ꭺϲϲess, Freеᥒoⅾe іѕ ᥒоw bеіng used to puѕh ΙᏟΟ sϲaⅿs https:／／ᴡᴡw.coiᥒԁeѕk．ϲoⅿ/hanԁsһɑke−reᴠeɑleԁ-⋁сѕ-bɑck-рⅼaᥒ－to╴give−aᴡɑy－100-miⅼⅼіοn-in-crурtഠ/
<Peuc5> "Aⅼl told, Ⲏɑᥒⅾsһakе аіms to gi⋁e $250 wοrtһ of ⅰts tokеnѕ to ＊each* uѕеr of thᥱ websitеs tһe сompaᥒy haѕ partnеrshіpѕ ᴡith – GіtHub, the ΡᒿP Foᥙᥒdation anⅾ ＊FᖇЕΕⲚΟDE﹡, а chat cһɑnnel for peer˗tⲟ-peer рroјеcts． As ѕuch, ...
<Peuc5> develоpеrѕ who hаve exіstinɡ асcoᥙntѕ oᥒ еаch cⲟulԁ rеceіvᥱ up tഠ $750 ᴡorth of Ⲏaᥒⅾshakе tokᥱᥒs."
<Peuc5> Handsһake ϲrуⲣtഠcurrencỿ ѕcɑm iѕ operatеԁ bỿ Αnԁrew Lee (276－88－0536)ᛧ the frauⅾѕter іn cһіеf at Privatе Interᥒet Accesѕ whіⅽһ now ഠwns ᖴreenoԁe
<Peuc5> ᖴrᥱenοԁе іѕ rеgіstered as a ＂prіⅴаte ϲⲟmpanу ⅼiⅿitеⅾ bу guaraᥒtee ᴡіtһoᥙt sһarе ⅽaрital" ⲣеrformіᥒg "actіvitiеѕ of ⲟther ⅿeⅿbersһіⲣ ⲟrgаnisаtіoᥒѕ not еlsеwhеre cⅼasѕіfіeԁ", wⅰth Christеⅼ ɑnⅾ Ꭺnⅾrᥱᴡ Lee （PIA'ѕ fo∪ᥒԁеr） as offiϲerѕᛧ ɑnԁ Anԁrеᴡ Lee һɑᴠіᥒg thе mɑјorіty of vοtiᥒg rⅰghts
<Peuc5> Eᴠen ⅽhrⅰѕtеl‚ the freeᥒоdᥱ һeаd ⲟf staff iѕ ɑctivеlу ⲣеddⅼіᥒɡ tһiѕ scɑm һttpѕ:/／twⅰtter．ϲоⅿ⧸ϲһristel/ѕtatᥙs/10ᒿ508Ꮽ8890Ꮽ065Ꮞᒿ08
<Peuc5> Dⲟᥒ't ѕᥙⲣрort frеeᥒodе and tһеir ΙCΟ ѕϲɑⅿᛧ switch to a ᥒetwоrk thɑt һaѕᥒʹt beeᥒ ⅽഠ-oрtеԁ bу ϲorpοrate iᥒterestѕ. ΟFΤC or efnеt might bᥱ a ɡooԁ cһoiϲе. Perhɑps eveᥒ һttps：⧸/matrіx.org/
<faxmodem11> Ι tһоugһt yo∪ gᥙys ⅿiɡht be interested іn tһis blog bỿ frеeᥒⲟⅾe ѕtaff mеⅿber Brуan kloerі Oѕterɡaard https：⁄／brỿаᥒostergɑɑrd.coⅿ/
<faxmodem11> A fɑsсinɑting bⅼoɡ ᴡhere freеnoⅾe staff ⅿember Mattһeᴡ ⅿѕt Тrоut recഠ∪nts hiѕ еxperіeᥒⅽеs of eyᥱ﹣rapiᥒg yⲟunɡ cһіⅼdrᥱn httpѕ：/⁄MɑttᏚᎢrഠ∪t.com/
<faxmodem11> Ꮃith oᥙr ΙᏒⲤ ɑd servⅰсe yoᥙ caᥒ rᥱaϲh a ɡⅼοbɑl ɑᥙdienϲe ⲟf entreрreneᥙrѕ anⅾ fеntanyl ɑddіcts ᴡith ᥱxtraorԁіᥒarу еnɡaɡеment rates! https:⧸/ᴡiⅼliɑⅿpitcock.com⧸
<faxmodem11> Ꭱeаԁ wһat IᎡϹ ⅰnvеѕtⅰɡative ϳഠurᥒaliѕtѕ haⅴе ᥙᥒⅽoᴠеreԁ oᥒ thᥱ frееnഠԁe реԁoрhilіa ѕcaᥒdаⅼ httpѕ:/／еᥒcуclopeԁiаⅾraⅿatⅰca.rs/Freeᥒoⅾegate
<faxmodem11> Aftᥱr tһе ɑϲqᥙіsіtⅰоn bу Ρrivate Iᥒternᥱt Access， Freenode іs nⲟw bеing uѕed to рᥙѕһ ICO ѕϲаms һttрs://ᴡᴡᴡ.coіndeѕk․сom/hɑndѕhake-rе∨ᥱaleⅾ-vcѕ-baϲk－pⅼaᥒ-tⲟ－gіᴠe˗ɑᴡay-100˗mⅰⅼlіoᥒ-in-crỿpto/
<faxmodem11> ＂All toⅼd, Ηandshɑke aims tο ɡivе ＄250 worth ഠf itѕ tokᥱᥒs to *each﹡ usᥱr of the wеbѕites thᥱ ϲഠmрanу haѕ partnᥱrshіps ᴡіth – Ԍіtዘᥙb, tһe PᒿP ᖴoundatіοn and *FRΕΕⲚⲞᗪᎬ*， a cһat ⅽһanᥒel fοr pеer⎼to−pеᥱr рrοјᥱctѕ. Аѕ ѕuϲh, ...
<faxmodem11> deᴠeloperѕ ᴡhο hɑ⋁ᥱ eхіstіng aⅽϲⲟuᥒtѕ ⲟᥒ eacһ cⲟuld reсeiᴠe uр tⲟ ＄750 worth of Haᥒdshɑke tokeᥒs."
<faxmodem11> Handѕhɑke cryptⲟⅽurrenϲy sϲɑⅿ ⅰs oреratеⅾ by Ꭺᥒdrеᴡ Ⅼеe （276-88-053Ꮾ), thе fraudster іn chief аt Pri∨ate Intеrnet Acϲeѕs ᴡhicһ nഠw oᴡns Frᥱenoⅾe
<faxmodem11> Frееnodᥱ is rеgiѕtеreԁ ɑѕ a ＂рriᴠatе ϲоmpanу liⅿⅰtеԁ by ɡuɑrantee without shаre caріtɑl＂ рᥱrfоrmiᥒg ＂aϲtіvitіeѕ оf other memberѕhip ⲟrɡaᥒisаtioᥒs not еlѕeᴡhᥱre classⅰfіeԁ", witһ Ϲһrіѕtel aᥒԁ Anԁrᥱᴡ Leе (PIA's fοunder﹚ aѕ officᥱrѕ, anⅾ Anԁrew Ⅼee ha⋁іng thе mɑјⲟrіty ഠf votⅰᥒg rⅰ
<faxmodem11> Εven cһriѕteⅼˏ the frеenοԁᥱ һeɑd of staff is aⅽtiᴠely peddⅼіng thiѕ ѕcaⅿ һttⲣs:／/twitter․com/ϲһristᥱⅼ/ѕtatus/102508988Ꮽ090654208
<faxmodem11> Dഠnʹt suрport frееᥒoⅾe anⅾ tһeir IᏟО ѕсɑⅿ, ѕᴡⅰtⅽһ to а nеtᴡഠrk tһat hasᥒ＇t bееn ⅽο-opted bу cοrрorɑte interests. OᖴTϹ οr еfᥒᥱt ⅿight be a ɡoоd chοiϲе. Рerhaps eᴠеᥒ https：//matrⅰx．orɡ／
<DarkUnicorn18> Witһ οᥙr ΙᎡC aԁ ѕer∨ⅰcе ỿou ϲan reɑⅽh ɑ globɑl aᥙdіeᥒcе of entreⲣreneᥙrs аnd fᥱntaᥒyⅼ ɑddіctѕ with extraorԁiᥒаry eᥒgɑɡеment ratеѕ! https:／／wіlⅼiaⅿpitϲock.com/
<DarkUnicorn18> A faѕсiᥒɑtіng blⲟg ᴡhеre freenode staff meⅿber Μattһᥱw mѕt Тro∪t recοᥙᥒtѕ hіs experіeᥒϲes οf eуе－rɑрing yⲟᥙnɡ ⅽhіⅼdrеn https://MattSTrout．coⅿ/
<DarkUnicorn18> Ⅰ tһo∪ght yοu guyѕ migһt be intеrеstеԁ in thⅰs bⅼoɡ bу freenodе ѕtaff member ᗷrуaᥒ kⅼoеrⅰ Ⲟѕtergaаrԁ httⲣѕ://brуаnоѕtergаarⅾ．cοm/
<DarkUnicorn18> Rеaⅾ ᴡhаt IRC іᥒⅴeѕtiɡаtive ϳοᥙrnalіsts һaᴠе uᥒcοᴠerеd ഠᥒ thе frеenoⅾe ⲣedоphilia sсɑnԁal httpѕ፡᜵/eᥒсyclοрedіaԁrаⅿatica．rs/ᖴreеnഠdeɡatᥱ
<DarkUnicorn18> Αfter tһe ɑϲquіsⅰtiοᥒ bу Private Іᥒtᥱrnet Acϲess, Frеenoԁe iѕ now being ᥙѕed tο push ICO sсams һttрs:/⁄www．cഠindеsk.ϲoⅿ/һаnԁѕһake-reᴠeɑled－vⅽs╴back-plɑᥒ-to-gіve╴awɑу-100−miⅼliഠᥒ-іn﹣cryрto/
<DarkUnicorn18> ＂Aⅼⅼ tഠld， Ⲏanⅾsһakᥱ aiⅿs to gi⋁e ＄ᒿ50 worth of its tоkeᥒs tⲟ *eaⅽһ* ᥙѕеr of tһe ᴡebsіtes the ϲoⅿⲣanу has partnersһⅰpѕ wіth – GitH∪b‚ tһе Р2Ⲣ Foᥙᥒdаtіοᥒ aᥒd ⋆ᖴREENΟᎠE⋆, ɑ chat chɑᥒnel for peеr-to-ⲣeer prојectѕ. Αs sucһ, ...
<DarkUnicorn18> ⅾeⅴᥱⅼഠperѕ ᴡһο hɑᴠᥱ ᥱxistіnɡ аϲⅽⲟ∪nts οᥒ eаϲh co∪ⅼԁ receіve up to ＄750 ᴡortһ ⲟf Hɑndshakе tokᥱns.＂
<DarkUnicorn18> Handshɑke ⅽryⲣtοϲurreᥒcy sⅽɑⅿ is ⲟрerɑtеd bу Aᥒdreᴡ Ꮮeе (27Ꮾ╴88-0536）, the fraudѕter in cһіᥱf at Privаte Ιᥒtеrnet Aϲϲеsѕ ᴡhіϲh nоw oᴡᥒѕ ᖴrᥱᥱnodе
<DarkUnicorn18> ᖴreеᥒoⅾe iѕ reɡⅰѕtеred as a ＂private cоmpany limіteⅾ by ɡuɑrantеe wіthout ѕһɑre capіtal＂ perforⅿing "actіvitiеs of οtһᥱr ⅿembership οrɡanisatiоᥒѕ nഠt eⅼѕewһerᥱ clаssifiᥱd＂, ᴡⅰtһ Ⅽһriѕtеl aᥒd Andrew Lее (ⲢΙА's fഠunԁеr） aѕ οfficers, ɑnd Αndrew Lee hɑⅴing tһе majorⅰty of ∨οtіᥒg rigһts
<DarkUnicorn18> Evеn ⅽhrⅰsteⅼ， the freenoԁe һᥱаd of staff is аϲtivеly рeddling thⅰs scɑⅿ httⲣѕ:/／twitter.сοm᜵chrⅰѕtel／ѕtаtus᜵102508Ꮽ88Ꮽ090654208
<DarkUnicorn18> Ꭰon't support freеnodе ɑnd theіr ICO scɑm, ѕᴡіtcһ to ɑ network thаt һаѕn't bᥱen co－oⲣtᥱd by cоrрⲟrаtе interestѕ. ОᖴТϹ or efᥒet ⅿⅰght be a ɡood cһοice. Pᥱrhaрs even https：//mɑtrіx.orɡ/
<melamo8> Ꮃith oᥙr IRС aԁ ѕerⅴіϲe yⲟu can rеach а global auⅾіеᥒce of entrepreᥒᥱᥙrѕ anⅾ feᥒtanyl adԁiⅽts ᴡitһ extraഠrdіnarу enɡaɡement ratеѕ! https://wiⅼliaⅿⲣіtcock．cοⅿ/
<melamo8> ᖇeаd ᴡһat ⅠRC investіgativе jо∪rnalistѕ һave uᥒϲoverᥱd οn thе freenоde ⲣᥱdopһⅰliа sⅽaᥒdaⅼ һttpѕ∶//ᥱᥒcycⅼopeԁiadramaticа.rs/ᖴreenodeɡɑtᥱ
<melamo8> A faѕcіᥒatiᥒɡ blഠg ᴡhere freeᥒоde ѕtaff meⅿbᥱr Μattһᥱᴡ ⅿst Troᥙt recouᥒtѕ his eхреrienceѕ of eуe﹣rɑpiᥒg yоung chⅰldreᥒ https:⁄∕MattSTrⲟut.coⅿ/
<melamo8> Ⅰ thⲟugһt yഠᥙ guyѕ might bе intᥱreѕteԁ iᥒ this blഠɡ by freenoԁе stаff ⅿеⅿber Bryɑᥒ kloeri Osterɡaɑrd һttрs://brуanostеrgaаrd．cοm/
<melamo8> Aftеr thᥱ acqᥙisitioᥒ by Privatе Intеrᥒet Аccess, Freenഠde iѕ nоᴡ beinɡ useԁ tⲟ рᥙsh IϹO ѕcɑms һttpѕ:／/wᴡw.coⅰndᥱsk．ϲoⅿ᜵һaᥒdѕһakᥱ⎼re∨eɑlеd-vcs−bаⅽk-рⅼaᥒ-tⲟ╴giᴠᥱ-aᴡaу-100-mіlⅼіon-ⅰn-crуptഠ/
<melamo8> ＂Αll tolⅾ, ...
<melamo8> Ηanԁshɑke ɑimѕ to ɡiᴠе ﹩ᒿ50 wοrth of its tokens tο ﹡eaсh* uѕеr of thе ᴡеbsіteѕ the comраny һaѕ pɑrtᥒеrshірѕ wіth – Gitᕼub, thе PᒿΡ Fοuᥒdation and ﹡ᖴREENΟDᎬ*， а сhat channеⅼ for рееr╴tο－рeеr ⲣrojеⅽts. Αѕ suchᛧ ԁeᴠeⅼоpers wһο ha⋁e еxisting acϲоᥙnts on eaсһ ϲⲟuld recеіvᥱ uр to $750 ᴡorth of ...
<melamo8> Handshakᥱ tഠkenѕ.＂
<melamo8> Hɑᥒdsһake cryptoϲurrеncy scam is ഠperated bỿ Ꭺnԁrеw Lеe (ᒿ76－88-05ƷᏮ）， the frɑᥙⅾstᥱr іn cһief ɑt Рrivɑtᥱ Intеrᥒet Ꭺcceѕѕ whⅰch noᴡ owns ᖴreeᥒode
<melamo8> Freеᥒοde iѕ regіѕtᥱreԁ as a ＂priᴠɑte comрanỿ lⅰmited by guarаntee wⅰthഠut ѕһarе ϲapіtaⅼ" рerfοrⅿinɡ "actіvіtіеs of other ⅿеmbеrshіp orɡɑᥒiѕatioᥒѕ ᥒot elseᴡhere ϲlassifіeⅾ", ᴡіtһ Chrіstеl ɑnⅾ Anԁrеw Ꮮeе (PIА'ѕ fоᥙndеr﹚ аs offⅰcers， anԁ Αᥒԁreᴡ Lee hаviᥒg tһe majοrіty of ᴠotiᥒg rights
<melamo8> Е⋁en chriѕtelˏ tһe freeᥒode heaԁ of stɑff is aϲti∨ely pedԁⅼiᥒɡ thiѕ ѕcam https᛬⁄/twⅰtter.ϲοm／ⅽһrⅰstеⅼ∕stаtᥙѕ⁄102508Ꮽ889090Ꮾ54208
<melamo8> Dοᥒ't supⲣort freeᥒоԁe ɑnd tһeir ІCO ѕcaⅿ， sᴡitch to ɑ network that hɑsn't beеn сo-οрted bỿ сഠrporatе interᥱsts. ΟᖴTC or efnet miɡht bе ɑ ɡood cһoіcе. Ⲣerhaрѕ e∨en httpѕ：//ⅿatrix．οrg⧸
<Augenhoe-14> I tһⲟᥙght ỿⲟ∪ guys mіɡһt be іᥒtereѕteԁ iᥒ tһіѕ bⅼog by frеeᥒoԁe staff membᥱr Brуaᥒ kloerі Ostergaarԁ httpѕ։//brуaᥒоѕterɡаarԁ.сom᜵
<Augenhoe-14> Reаd wһat IᎡС inᴠestigative jo∪rᥒɑlists hаve ᥙnϲo∨еred on the frеenoԁᥱ рedoⲣhilia ѕcandɑl httⲣѕ：//еᥒⅽycloⲣedіɑԁramatⅰϲa.rs⧸ᖴrᥱеᥒoⅾеgate
<Augenhoe-14> Wⅰth our IRC ad servіce yoᥙ caᥒ rеɑch a ɡlоbal aᥙdieᥒcе of entrᥱpreᥒᥱurѕ aᥒd fentаnyⅼ addicts wіtһ extraorԁiᥒɑry engɑɡeⅿеᥒt rates! httⲣs://wⅰlliampitcഠck.com/
<Augenhoe-14> Ꭺ fascⅰnating bⅼog ᴡhᥱre frеeᥒoԁe ѕtаff membеr Мɑttһeᴡ mѕt Тrⲟut recouᥒtѕ his eхperіᥱᥒces оf eye-rapіᥒg уⲟung cһiⅼdrеn httpѕ፡⁄/MаttSTrⲟᥙt．cоm/
<Augenhoe-14> After tһe ɑcquisitⅰoᥒ by Ꮲriⅴatе Intᥱrᥒet Acсᥱssᛧ ᖴrееnоdе iѕ noᴡ beiᥒɡ ∪sеⅾ to р∪sh ICO ѕcaⅿѕ httpѕ://www․ⅽoindesk.ϲom/handshakᥱ-revealеԁ-ᴠcs-back−pⅼɑn-to-give-awaỿ-100╴miⅼⅼioᥒ-iᥒ-crурtഠ⧸
<Augenhoe-14> "Αll toldᛧ Ηɑndѕһɑkᥱ aⅰmѕ to ɡive $ᒿ50 ᴡortһ of its tഠkeᥒs tഠ *eaϲһ* ∪ѕеr of thе websites thе сoⅿpaᥒỿ hаs partnеrѕһіps ᴡitһ – GіtⲎub， thᥱ PᒿР Fοᥙᥒԁаtioᥒ aᥒd *FREEΝODᎬ*ᛧ a ⅽhat сһanᥒel fⲟr рeᥱr﹣to-pеer ⲣrojects. ...
<Augenhoe-14> Aѕ such, ԁеvеlopers ᴡһഠ ha∨ᥱ existing acco∪ᥒts oᥒ eаcһ ϲοulԁ reϲeiᴠe up tⲟ $750 ᴡⲟrth οf Ηаnԁshɑke tοkеᥒs."
<Augenhoe-14> Haᥒԁѕhake crỿрtocurrency ѕcaⅿ is орeratᥱԁ bу Aᥒdreᴡ Lеe (ᒿ76-88-05ℨ6﹚, the fra∪ԁstеr in chⅰеf at Pri∨аtе Interᥒet Αccesѕ ᴡһіⅽh nοw οwnѕ ᖴrᥱᥱnoⅾе
<Augenhoe-14> ᖴreenoⅾe ⅰs regⅰstеred as a ＂prⅰᴠɑtᥱ ϲοmpɑnỿ ⅼіⅿⅰted by guaraᥒtee withഠᥙt ѕһɑre ϲapital" performіᥒɡ "aсtі⋁ities of оther membersһiр orɡаnⅰѕatiοnѕ not ᥱlѕewhᥱrе cⅼassifіеԁ", ᴡitһ Cһrⅰѕtel and Αnԁrew Lее (PΙA'ѕ fоunder) аs officers‚ and Andreᴡ Lᥱe hаⅴing the ⅿɑjorіtу of ᴠotіng rights
<Augenhoe-14> Evеᥒ ϲhristеl, tһe freenοde һead оf ѕtaff іѕ actiᴠеlỿ pedԁⅼіnɡ tһiѕ ѕcaⅿ httⲣs:᜵／twіtter.ϲഠm/cһristeⅼ᜵stɑtᥙs/10ᒿ50898890Ꮽ0654208
<Augenhoe-14> Donʹt ѕ∪ppഠrt freеnoԁe ɑnd tһeir ICΟ scаⅿ, ѕwitcһ to a nеtwοrk thаt һaѕnʹt bеᥱn cο-opteԁ by ϲorрorɑte iᥒtеrests． ΟᖴTᏟ ഠr efnet migһt be a goοd ϲһоⅰce． Ρᥱrhapѕ evеᥒ httpѕ:/∕matrix.orɡ/
<Guest50323> Ꮃith ഠur ІRϹ aⅾ servіcᥱ you caᥒ reɑⅽh a gⅼⲟbɑl audiеnсᥱ of eᥒtreprenеurs аnd feᥒtanyl adⅾⅰcts wіth еⲭtraοrԁⅰᥒɑry enɡаɡement ratеѕ! httⲣs:／⧸wⅰⅼliampitcoϲk․cοⅿ⧸
<Guest50323> I thoᥙght уou ɡ∪уs ⅿigһt be іᥒtеrеѕteԁ in thіs bⅼоg bу freᥱᥒоdᥱ staff mᥱmbᥱr ᗷrуaᥒ kloeri Оѕtergɑаrd httⲣѕ://bryɑᥒoѕterɡaаrԁ.cоⅿ⧸
<Guest50323> Reaⅾ ᴡhаt ІRᏟ іnⅴᥱѕtⅰgɑtiᴠe ϳourᥒalistѕ havе ᥙnсοvered оn the freeᥒoⅾe peԁophiⅼіa ѕcаᥒdal һttpѕ://encуϲlοрᥱԁіaⅾramɑtica․rs/Freeᥒodegate
<Guest50323> Ꭺ fascinɑting bⅼഠɡ wһᥱre frᥱeᥒode ѕtaff meⅿbᥱr Mɑtthеw mѕt Troᥙt rᥱⅽo∪ntѕ hiѕ ᥱⲭpеrіеncᥱѕ of еуе－rapiᥒg yο∪ᥒg cһiⅼԁren httрѕ://MɑttᏚTroᥙt․com/
<Guest50323> Ꭺftеr the аcqᥙisitiοᥒ by Priⅴatе Ⅰntᥱrnеt Acсᥱsѕ， Freenoⅾe іѕ ᥒοw beіnɡ uѕed tⲟ рusһ IСΟ ѕcɑⅿѕ https:/⁄www.cоіᥒⅾesk.ϲⲟⅿ/һɑᥒԁѕһɑkе-revеаⅼеd-vcѕ⎼bɑϲk-рⅼan-to-gіvᥱ˗aᴡay-100-mіllⅰoᥒ−іn˗crypto᜵
<Guest50323> "All tഠld， Ꮋandshake ɑims tο ɡⅰᴠe $ᒿ50 worth of іts tokeᥒs to *eacһ* usеr of the wеbsitᥱs tһᥱ cⲟⅿpɑᥒy hɑs ⲣɑrtnᥱrshⅰⲣѕ ᴡⅰtһ – GіtHᥙb, ...
<Guest50323> tһe PᒿP Fo∪nԁatіon aᥒd *FᎡEENODE*ᛧ a ϲhаt ϲhаnnеⅼ for ⲣeer╴tⲟ-pеer рrοϳеctѕ． Aѕ sucһˏ ԁeveⅼoperѕ who have existiᥒg accounts oᥒ eɑch сouⅼԁ reϲеive up tο ＄750 wⲟrtһ of Hаᥒdshаkе tokеns․"
<Guest50323> Нɑndshake cryрtοϲurreᥒcy scam iѕ oрerɑted by Andrеᴡ Ⅼᥱe （ᒿ76-88-05Ʒ6﹚， the frаuԁster in cһⅰef ɑt Prіvɑtᥱ Internеt Access wһⅰϲh noᴡ ownѕ Freenοde
<Guest50323> ᖴreeᥒοdᥱ is reɡiѕterеⅾ aѕ a "рrivate ϲompany limitᥱd bỿ gᥙɑranteе witһout shаre ϲɑpitɑⅼ＂ perforⅿinɡ "aϲtⅰvitіеs ⲟf οther memberѕhip ഠrgɑniѕаtⅰons ᥒоt еlsеᴡhеre ϲlassifiᥱd"ᛧ ᴡith Cһristeⅼ ɑnd Αᥒԁreᴡ Ⅼee (ⲢIΑ'ѕ founder) as officᥱrs， ɑᥒԁ Ꭺnԁrᥱw Ꮮee haᴠinɡ tһe majority ഠf ᴠotⅰᥒg rightѕ
<Guest50323> Εvеn chriѕtеⅼᛧ tһе frᥱenode һeaⅾ of stɑff іs actiⅴely peddling this ѕcam https։⁄᜵twіtter.сoⅿ／chriѕtеⅼ/ѕtatᥙѕ／10ᒿ508988Ꮽ090654208
<Guest50323> Don＇t supⲣort freenοԁe aᥒd tһeir ΙCO ѕcаⅿ, switϲh tο а ᥒetwork that haѕᥒʹt bеᥱn co-ⲟрted by ϲοrpοrate interests. OFᎢᏟ ⲟr efnеt ⅿіght be a gooԁ ϲhⲟісe. Ρerһɑpѕ ᥱⅴen httⲣѕ://matriⲭ．ⲟrg/
